# knitting tea party 25 september '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 25 September 15

What lovely days we have been having  80° with lots of blue sky and sunshine. My kind of weather. Its very pleasant sitting in the sun because the air is beginning to have a fall chill  which it should have since tomorrow is the first day of fall for us in North America. A few facts you might be interested in.

In 2015, the autumnal equinox falls on September 23 at 4:21 A.M. (ET).

What is the Autumnal Equinox?

Fall begins on September 23, early in the morning at 4:21 A.M. The autumnal equinox is when the Sun appears to cross the celestial equator from north to south. (The celestial equator is the circle in the celestial sphere halfway between the celestial poles. It can be thought of as the plane of Earth's equator projected out onto the sphere.)

Another definition of fall is nights of below-freezing temperatures combined with days of temperatures below 70 degrees Fahrenheit.

The word equinox means "equal night"; night and day are about the same length of time. This occurs two times each year: Vernal in late March and Autumnal in late September.

In addition to the (approximately) equal hours of daylight and darkness, the equinoxes are times when the Sun's apparent motion undergoes the most rapid change. Around the time of the equinoxes, variations in the position on the horizon where the Sun rises and sets can be noticed from one day to the next by alert observers.

From here on out, the temperatures begin to drop and the days start to get shorter than the nights (i.e., hours of daylight decline).

What's in store for your winter weather? Buy the newest edition of The Old Farmer's Almanac from our Web site!

Questions and Answers About Fall

Question: Why aren't there exactly 12 hours of daylight and 12 hours of darkness on the fall equinox? 
Answer: On the equinoxes, the very center of the Sun sets just 12 hours after it rises. But the day begins when the upper edge of the Sun reaches the horizon (which happens a bit before the center rises), and it doesn't end until the entire Sun has set. Not only that, but the Sun is actually visible when it is below the horizon, as Earth's atmosphere refracts the Sun's rays and bends them in an arc over the horizon. According to our former astronomer, George Greenstein, "If the Sun were to shrink to a tarlike point and we lived in a world without air, the spring and fall equinoxes would truly have 'equal nights.'"
Question: The autumn leaves seem to be hanging on longer than usual in my neck of the woods. Is this an indication of winter weather to come?

Answer: There's an old weather proverb that states, "If autumn leaves are slow to fall, prepare for a cold winter." Or perhaps you just haven't had the kind of wind or rain needed to shake the leaves loose from their branches. But look on the bright sideyou get to look at the beautiful autumn foliage for a little bit longer!

That may be a bit more than you wanted to know but thought it was a fun read.

Even though the days are warm and wonderful the nights are cold  I mean  really cold  at least for me. I suppose it would help if I closed the door at night but I am not ready for that to happen. I will suffer with the cold a bit longer. Granted mid40s/mid50s are not really cold  it is colder than I would like it to be.

Have not been sleeping well the last two nights. Maybe all the talk of lack of sleep that we read about on last weeks ktp has caused me to loose sleep. Lol actually it is my aching legs that keep me awake. And whenever my legs ache like that my feet never get warm  they are as cold as ice. Today has been better  there is still a twinge of ache  hopefully not enough to keep me awake tonight.

We have had sick children this week. First bailee throwing up  then Bentley and then Ayden. At least here they are not to return to school until their temperature has been normal for 24 hours. So Ayden had today off also. He had been running 102.5° temperature as had Bentley. Think they are both on the mend. Have an idea it will be school for Ayden tomorrow.

In looking for recipes for this week I ran across something that I loved and I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. In fact  I think I am going to try it someday. It certainly would help on the really hot days that you dont want to heat up the house.

7 Foods to Make in Your Coffeepot

It makes sense: built-in timer + boiling water = no-brainer food preparation. In other words, you can totally cook things in your coffeemaker. Here, seven of our favorite recipes, all great for the next time youre hungry in a hotel room.

STEAMED VEGETABLES: In the percolator, place a filter half full with your choice of chopped veggies. Fill the reservoir with water and turn the coffeemaker on. After ten minutes, empty the pot of water back into the reservoir and run again. The hot water will create steam and, well, you get it

PASTA: Just fill your coffeemaker with water, place the pasta in the pot with tops sticking out and turn the whole thing on (no filter needed). When the pot is about half full, push the rest of the spaghetti down into it. Strain and serve. Al dente, anyone?

RAMEN: Like pasta, but add seasonings and noodles to the carafe. Then turn it on and let it do its thing.

HARD-BOILED EGGS: Fill the reservoir and place up to six eggs in the glass pot. Turn the coffeemaker on, and then once the water has filtered through, leave on for ten more minutes. Drain before soaking the eggs in cold water. Egg salad sandwich, here you come.

APPLES Á LA MODE: Water, apples, honey, cinnamon, raisins and cranberries are all added to the pot in this genius recipe. Serve over granola and two scoops of vanilla ice cream for an apple pie sundae. (Think of any lingering coffee flavor as an added bonus.)

OATMEAL (OR GRITS): Pour the required amount of water into the coffeemaker per usual and add the packets contents to the pot. The same goes for grits.

SALMON, COUSCOUS AND STEAMED VEGETABLES: A full meal from this humble appliance? Mind blown.

http://www.purewow.com/food/7-Foods-to-Make-in-Your-Coffeepot

Cooking With Your Coffee Maker - Apples a la Mode

So what can you cook with your coffee maker? Almost anything you can imagine, you can even bake a Mini Coffee Cake.

Apples a la Mode

A yummy dessert you can cook with your coffee maker. In honor of Johnny Appleseed Day, I cooked some apples and topped them with Granola, Vanilla Ice Cream and a Cherry. (I ate the whole thing, I didnt share.)

Ingredients

4 apples
1 Tbsp water
4 Tbsp honey
1 tsp cinnamon
1 handful raisins
1 handful dried cranberries

2 handfuls granola for topping

Directions

1)Peel, core and cut the apples into 16 slices each.

2)Into the coffee pot, add water, apples, honey, cinnamon, raisins and cranberries.

3)Insulate the pot. (see how below) wrap in aluminum foil

4)Quickly stir after 45 minutes to bring up the apples from the bottom, re-cover the top of the pot and finish cooking. Cook time: approx 1 hr 15 min.

Toppings (use whatever you like that is crunchy) 
Granola
Oatmeal cookies
Ginger snaps

Coffee Maker Cooking - Brew Up Your Next Dinner Michaeleen Doucleff

A slice of salmon with ginger, garlic and soy sauce sits in the coffee maker's carafe. Sliced broccoli and cauliflower are steamed in the basket while the salmon poaches below.

The coffee maker contains three cooking methods in one appliance: You can steam in the basket, poach in the carafe and grill on the burner.

As Anderson describes it, the design of a traditional coffee maker gives you three basic cooking techniques:
1.	Steam: The basket at the top is a great place to steam vegetables. You can throw in broccoli, cauliflower or any vegetable that cooks in about the same time as those.
2.	Poach: The carafe at the bottom serves as a simple vessel for poaching fish and chicken. You can also use it to hard-boil eggs or make couscous and oatmeal.
3.	Grill: This technique is a bit more advanced  and time-consuming. But if you're really itching for a grilled cheese sandwich or a cinnamon bun in a motel room, the coffee maker's burner can serve as a miniature grill.

Here at NPR's Science Desk, we tried making the classic coffee maker meal: poached salmon with steamed broccoli and couscous. The veggies steam up in the basket while the couscous and salmon take turns in the carafe.

The salmon looked a little scary while it was poaching. But the whole meal actually turned out pretty tasty.

Was it gourmet? No. But it was healthful and quick to prepare  about 20 minutes total. And the cleanup was superfast.

Overall, we thought the salmon poached in the coffee maker was slightly better than the one we cooked up in the dishwasher. And coffee maker cooking is clearly more energy efficient than running a dishwasher cycle or heating up an entire oven.

 Coffee Maker Dinner With Poached Salmon, Couscous And Steamed Vegetables

1.	Add chopped broccoli and cauliflower into the basket until it is halfway full.

2.	Add the maximum amount of water into the coffee maker's reservoir. Run the coffeemaker until the reservoir has just enough water left in it to cook the couscous. Stop the appliance.

3.	Dump out the water in the carafe. Add the couscous to the carafe.

4.	With a fork, mix up the vegetables in the basket to ensure even steaming. Then restart the coffee maker until the cycle finishes. Let couscous sit for 5 minutes. Transfer to a bowl.

5.	Keep the vegetables in the basket (it takes two cycles to steam-cook them). Place the salmon in the carafe. Add some soy sauce, ginger, garlic or whatever seasoning you'd like. Fill the reservoir with about 3 cups of water and run the cycle.

6.	Let the salmon sit in the hot water until it's opaque and flaky (for us it took only 7 minutes). Remove salmon and vegetables. Plate.

Note: We had a hard time getting the cooked salmon out of the carafe. So we used our hands. But if you have any other ideas, let us know in the comments.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2013/11/15/245442083/coffee-maker-cooking-brew-up-your-next-dinner

wasnt that fun? Who is going to be the first to try it?

When I was done with last weeks opening I had a bunch of recipes left over  so here they are. Hope you find a favorite among them.

Impossible passion fruit pie

This sweet treat will have you reaching for more

Ingredients

1 cup desiccated coconut
1 cup caster sugar
½ cup plain flour
4 eggs
100g unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 cup milk
½ cup freshly squeezed orange juice
½ cup passionfruit pulp
icing sugar, to dust
whipped cream and extra passionfruit pulp, to serve

Method

1.	Preheat oven to 180°C (160°C fan-forced). Brush a 28 cm (base measurement) ceramic quiche dish or a 2-litre (8 cup) ovenproof dish with melted butter to grease.

2.	Combine the coconut, sugar and flour in a large bowl. Put the eggs, butter, milk, orange juice and passionfruit pulp in a separate large bowl and use a balloon whisk to whisk until evenly combined. Add the coconut mixture and stir until just combined.

3.	Pour the mixture into the prepared dish. Bake in preheated oven for 40 minutes or until lightly golden, firm to the touch in the centre, and a skewer inserted comes out clean. Remove from the oven and stand the dish on a wire rack for 1 hour or until cooled to room temperature. Place in the fridge for 1 hour or until chilled.

4.	Serve in wedges dusted with icing sugar and accompanied by the whipped cream and extra passionfruit pulp.

This pie will keep covered in the fridge for up to 3 days.

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/recipes/impossible-passionfruit-pie

a very simple red wine vinaigrette

1)To a small blender I added: 1/4 cup canola oil, 1/4 cup olive oil, 1/4 cup red wine vinegar, 1 clove of garlic (crushed), 1/2 Tbsp dried oregano, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 Tbsp Dijon mustard, and some freshly cracked pepper.

2)After blending for a couple seconds I had a delicious homemade salad dressing.

3)The whole batch was about 3/4 cup (12 Tbsp) and about $1.28. So, each 2 Tbsp serving was about $0.22.

Thats probably more expensive than a store bought jar of dressing, but I already had everything on hand, so why not use what I have instead of buying something new?

www.budgetbytes.com

Cilantro Lime Rice
$1.99 recipe / $0.33 serving

Total Cost: $1.99
Cost Per Serving: $0.33
Serves: 6 (about 1 cup each)

Ingredients

2 cups uncooked long grain rice $0.60
3 cups chicken broth $0.40
½ bunch fresh cilantro $0.50
1 medium lime $0.33
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16

Instructions

1.	Add 3 cups of chicken broth to a medium sauce pot (if using Better Than Bouillon or another soup base, fully dissolve the base in the water before adding the rice). Add the rice to the pot, place a lid on top, and bring the pot to a full boil over high heat. As soon as the pot reaches a full boil, turn the heat down to low and let the pot simmer for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes, turn the heat off and let the pot rest for 10 minutes, with the lid in place, undisturbed.

2.	While the rice is cooking, prepare the cilantro lime mix. Rinse the cilantro well. Pull the leaves from the stems and roughly chop the leaves with a knife. Use a fine-hole cheese grater or zester to remove the thin green layer of zest from the lime. Add the chopped cilantro, lime zest, juice from the lime, and 1 Tbsp olive oil to a bowl. Stir to combine.

3.	When the rice is finished cooking, fluff the rice. Add the cilantro lime mixture and fold to combine. Avoid vigorous stirring as this can make the rice gummy. Gently fold the flavor in.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/04/cilantro-lime-rice/

Pan Con Tomate - Spanish-Style Grilled Bread With Tomato
J. Kenji López-Alt

Fresh tomatoes, olive oil, garlic, salt, and bread are all you need

Serves 6 to 8 as an appetizer or snack

Cutting hearty bread a little thicker than is typical makes for a stronger base to support a little extra tomato pulp.

A box grater is the easiest way to extract tomato pulp while separating it from the skin.

Special equipment: Box grater

Ingredients

2 large, ripe beefsteak tomatoes
Kosher salt
1 loaf ciabatta, split in half horizontally lengthwise, cut crosswise into 1 1/2-inch slices
Extra-virgin olive oil
2 medium cloves garlic, split in half
Flaky sea salt, such as Maldon or fleur de sel

Directions

1)Split tomatoes in half horizontally. Place a box grater into a large bowl. Rub the cut faces of the tomatoes over the large holes of the box grater, using the flattened palm of your hand to move the tomatoes back and forth. The flesh should be grated off, while the skin remains intact in your hand. Discard the skin and season the tomato pulp with kosher salt to taste.

2)Adjust rack to 4 inches below broiler and preheat broiler to high. Place bread, cut side up, on a cutting board and drizzle with olive oil. Season with kosher salt. Place bread, cut side up, on a rack set in a tray or directly on the broiler rack and broil until crisp and starting to char around the edges, 2 to 3 minutes.3)

Remove bread from oven and rub with the split garlic cloves. Spoon tomato mixture over bread. Drizzle with more extra-virgin olive oil and season with flaky sea salt. Serve immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/pan-con-tomate-tomato-bread-spanish-recipe.html

Zucchini Bread With Walnuts Daniel Gritzer

A zucchini bread that's just a little less sweet and greasy than standard versions. YIELD: Makes 2 (9- by 5-inch loaves)

Classic zucchini bread follows all the rules of basic quick breads, but the results are always just a little too sweet. This recipe fixes that by reducing the sugar, cutting the oil slightly, and then adding a secret ingredient to make it work.

Brown sugar brings a little more flavor to the bread than granulated.

A blend of neutral vegetable oil and olive oil adds just a hint of rich olive flavor.

Thick, full-fat Greek yogurt adds tenderness in place of some of the sugar and oil used in more classic versions.

Special equipment: Two 9- by 5-inch loaf pans, wire rack

Notes: If you don't have light brown sugar, you can substitute an equal amount of granulated sugar. This version of zucchini bread is very lightly sweet; if you want it a little sweeter; increase the sugar to 1 1/2 cups. If you want to add other flavors to the bread, consider 1 teaspoon of lemon or orange zest, 1 teaspoon of ground ginger (or 2 teaspoons freshly grated ginger), or 1 teaspoon minced fresh rosemary leaves; you can also add other spices, like freshly grated nutmeg or star anise.

Ingredients

3 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 cups finely grated zucchini (about 3 medium zucchini or 1 1/2 pounds)
1/4 cup full-fat Greek yogurt, such as Fage
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 packed cup light brown sugar (see note above)
3 cups all-purpose flour (about 1 pound)
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 cup crushed walnuts

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 350°F and grease two 9- by 5-inch loaf pans. In a very large bowl, combine eggs with vegetable oil, olive oil, grated zucchini, yogurt, vanilla extract, and brown sugar. Mix until thoroughly combined and sugar is dissolved.

2)In a large bowl, whisk together flour, salt, baking soda, baking powder, and cinnamon.

3)Pour dry ingredients into wet ingredients and, using a flexible rubber spatula, mix until flour is thoroughly incorporated and a thick batter forms; avoid mixing any longer than necessary. Fold in walnuts.

4)Scrape batter into the 2 prepared loaf pans, dividing it evenly. Bake on middle rack until a cake tester inserted in the center comes out completely clean, about 55 minutes. (Start checking after 45 minutes, then continue to check every 5 minutes until done.)

5)Set loaf pans on a rack to cool for 30 minutes. Turn out zucchini bread loaves, slice, and serve. Zucchini bread will keep for up to 2 days at room temperature wrapped in foil or plastic.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/zucchini-bread-recipe.html

I cannot believe the cost of Velveeta cheese  that used to be the poor mans cheese. That certainly is not the way it is today. Just for fun I thought it might be interesting to make my own.

Homemade Velveeta Cheese

Ingredients

1 cup of boiling water
6 Tablespoons of milk powder
1 lb cheddar cheese, grated
1.5 tsp gelatin

Instructions

1.	Prepare a "loaf box" by lining a small box with plastic wrap

2.	Combine ½ cup boiling water, 3 tablespoons of milk powder and ¾ tsp gelatin in the blender

3.	Blend 5 seconds

4.	Add ½ of the shredded cheese and blend until smooth (about 3 minutes)

5.	Pour into your "loaf box"

6.	Repeat with remaining ingredients and pour on top of first layer

7.	Cover and refrigerate overnight before slicing (like you do with pudding  pat the saran wrap right on top of the cheese mixture to keep it from getting a skin.)

*Note: I used a small box from some cookies and cut it in half. The dimensions of my box were 8" x 2.5" x 3"h. The size does not have to be exact but keep in mind a wide box will result in a flatter loaf

www.spendwithpennies.com

How to Make Velveeta Cheese 2

Author: Stephanie Manley via CopyKat.com

Serves: 8

You can make the classic American style cheese just like Velveeta cheese does.

Ingredients

1 teaspoon gelatin
1 tablespoon water
12 ounces Colby cheese
2 ounces Parmesan cheese
1/4 teaspoon paprika
2 tablespoons dry milk powder
2/3 cup milk

Instructions

1)Prepare gelatin by sprinkling gelatin over water in a small dish. The gelatin will set up in a couple of minutes.

2)Grate 12 ounces Colby cheese.

3)In either a heavy duty mixer or food processor add grated Colby cheese, grated Parmesan cheese, paprika, and dry milk powder.

4)Heat 2/3 cup of milk until just below a scald add gelatin to milk and whisk gelatin in until it has dissolved completely. Pour warm milk into either a heavy duty mixer or food processor. Process cheese until smooth.

5)Line a small loaf pan with plastic wrap. Pour cheese into loaf pan. Cover the top with plastic wrap. Place cheese in refrigerator and allow to gel. It will take about 3 hours for the cheese to set up.

This makes 1 one pound loaf of cheese.

This delicious recipe brought to you by Restaurant Recipes  Popular Restaurant Recipes you can make at Home: Copykat.com

Chili Rubbed Pulled Pork

Total Cost: $4.51
Cost Per Serving: $0.75
Serves: 6 (1/2 cup each)

Ingredients

2.5-3 lb. boneless pork butt $3.84
2 Tbsp chili powder* $0.30
1 Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
½ tsp onion powder $0.05
1 tsp salt $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05

Instructions

1)Cut the pork butt into 2-3 inch cubes. Place the cubes in a large bowl.

2)Mix the chili powder, smoked paprika, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper in a bowl. Pour the spice mix over the cubed meat and toss to coat.

3)Place the seasoned meat in a slow cooker and cook on high for four hours.

4)Carefully lift the meat out of the juices in the slow cooker to a large bowl or dish. Use two forks to shred the meat and remove any large pieces of fat or gristle. Serve immediately or portion and refrigerate or freeze until ready to use.

Notes: *This chili powder is not spicy. It is a mild, earthy blend of chiles and other spices commonly referred to as "chili powder" in the United States.

www.budgetbytes.com

Poor Mans Burrito Bowls

Total Cost: $5.95
Cost Per Serving: $0.99
Serves: 6

Ingredients

6 cups cooked rice $1.04
2 cups black beans* $0.60
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
Salt to taste $0.02
2 cups salsa $1.59
6 oz. shredded cheese (cheddar or pepper jack) $1.88
1 bunch green onions $0.75

Instructions

1)Cook the rice according to the package directions.

2)While the rice is cooking, heat the black beans (undrained) in a small sauce pot, along with the cumin, garlic powder, and salt to taste (if needed).

3)Slice the green onions and shred the cheese (if not pre-shredded).

4)Once the rice is cooked, build the bowls. Begin with one cup cooked rice, ⅓ cup warm black beans, ⅓ cup salsa, and 1 oz. shredded cheese (about ¼ cup). Top with a few sliced green onions and serve.

Notes: I used black beans that I had cooked from dry. If using canned beans, you can sometimes get them pre-seasoned, so no need for the cumin, garlic powder, and salt.
www.budgetbytes.com

Turnip Green Soup aka Swamp Soup

A quick, chicken broth based soup, made with white beans and greens, spicy andouille smoked sausage and veggies. Add pasta if you like!
4-6 servings

Ingredients

1/2 tablespoon butter or cooking oil
1 pound andouille or other smoked sausage, chopped
1 cup chopped onion
1 package Knorr Vegetable Recipe mix seasoning
1 (32 ounce) carton low sodium chicken broth
4 cups water
3 cups cooked and drained, or 2 (15 ounce) cans white beans, drained and rinsed
1 (1 pound) bag frozen turnip greens, thawed
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper, or to taste
1 teaspoon hot sauce, optional
2 cups cooked short cut pasta (like elbows), optional

Instructions

1)Heat butter or oil in a soup pot and add andouille, cooking until lightly browned.

2)Add onion, cook and stir for about 3 minutes, or until tender.

3)Add vegetable soup seasoning mix and combine, stir in broth and all remaining ingredients, except pasta if using, bringing up to a boil. Reduce heat to low simmer and let simmer for 10 minutes. Taste and adjust for seasonings.

4)Add pasta to individual serving bowls and spoon soup on top. Serve with cornbread.

Cook's Notes: Taste before adding any additional salt. May substitute an equal amount of fresh turnip greens, spinach, or other cooked greens, or use equivalent canned greens. Other beans and southern peas may be used. Also okay to substitute Polish kielbasa or other milder smoked sausage, including chicken or turkey for the andouille.

http://deepsouthdish.com

Fall Kale Salad with Quinoa by Pamela

Yes, another kale salad but this one will get you ready for Fall with a tangy dressing, vegetables and the addition of quinoa to make it more filling.

Serves: 2-4

Ingredients

For the Dressing

1½ Tablespoons Lemon Juice
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
½ Teaspoon Sugar
½ Teaspoon Black Pepper (or less if you'd like less pepper kick)
¼ Teaspoon Kosher Salt

For the Salad

1 Bunch Tuscan Kale
½ Cup Cooked Quinoa
½ Cup Peeled, Diced Cucumber
3 Small Beets (cooked and peeled)
Sliced Red Onion (to taste)
Handful Toasted Pumpkin Seeds

Instructions

1.	For the Dressing

2.	Add all ingredients to a small bowl and whisk to combine and set aside.

3.	For the Salad

4.	Remove the ribs from the kale leaves and stack 2 or 3 on top of each other. Roll them up and slice the kale into thing ribbons. Continue doing this until all of the kale is chopped.

5.	Add kale to a large bowl along with the dressing. Thoroughly stir to coat kale leaves with dressing.

6.	Toss the quinoa and cucumber in with the kale.

7.	Dice the beets and add to the salad along with the sliced onions.

8.	Toss the salad to coat everything and place in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

9.	Pull the salad out of the refrigerator and toss the pumpkin seeds on top.

10.	Serve.

Notes: To make things easier on yourself, you can use those pre-cooked vacuum packed beets. This makes prep time much faster. That's what I used.

http://mymansbelly.com/2015/09/15/fall-kale-salad-with-quinoa

One Pan Spinach and Cheese Gnocchi with Roasted Garlic Tomato Cream Sauce

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

1 cup chunky basil pesto (or store bought)
10 roasted garlic cloves, mashed* OR 2 cloves, garlic, grated or minced
1 (24 ounce) can whole peeled fire roasted tomatoes
1/2 cup enchilada sauce
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon butter
8 ounces frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed of excess water
1 cup fresh basil, chopped
1/4 cup fresh sage, chopped
salt + pepper, to taste
1 cup cherry tomatoes
1 (16 ounce) box gnocchi
6 ounces (or more) whole milk ricotta cheese
4 ounces gorgonzola cheese (may use goat cheese or feta cheese), crumbled
1/2 cup shredded parmesan + more for serving
fresh basil + sage, for serving

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

2)To the greased baking dish add the pesto, garlic, tomato sauce, enchilada sauce, balsamic vinegar, heavy cream and butter. Whisk everything together to combine.

3)Stir in the spinach, basil, sage, salt + pepper. Add the tomatoes and gnocchi. Toss to combine
.
4)Dollop the ricotta over top the dish and sprinkle the gorgonzola + parmesan on next. Cover the dish with foil and place in the oven. Bake for 25-30 minutes, remove the foil and continue baking another 10-15 minutes or until the sauce has thickened slightly, the cheese is bubbly and the gnocchi is soft.

5)Remove from the oven and top with fresh herbs. Serve with more parmesan.

*To roast the garlic, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Chop off the top portion of the garlic head to reveal cloves. Peel any excess paper/skin off from the bulb of garlic. Place the cloves onto a piece of tin foil and pour about a teaspoon of olive oil on top. Cover with the foil. Place in the oven and roast for 45 minutes, or until the garlic is golden brown and soft. Remove from the oven and allow to cool five minutes. Squeeze the garlic out of the paper skin into a bowl and mash well with a fork.

Oh, and dont forget about that parmesan. You just cant, its the best!
http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/one-pan-spinach-and-cheese-gnocchi-with-roasted-garlic-tomato-cream-sauce/

Orecchiette Pasta with Chicken Sausage and Broccoli

But what I really love about this dish is that it's ready in less than 20 minutes. I personally like to add some crushed red pepper flakes to my bowl, up to you!

Ingredients:

14 oz package Italian chicken sausage, casing removed
12 oz uncooked pasta (or brown rice or quinoa pasta for gluten-free)
6 1/2 cups fresh broccoli florets, no stems (16 oz)
5 cloves garlic, smashed and chopped
1/4 cup grated Pecorino Romano or Parmesan cheese
2 tbsp olive oil, divided
kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper

Directions:

1)Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Meanwhile heat a large nonstick skillet and brown the sausage over medium-high, breaking it up as it cooks with a wooden spoon until browned, 5 to 7 minutes; remove from heat.

2)When the water boils, add the pasta and bring back to a boil, when the water is boiling, add broccoli and cook according to pasta instructions for al dente. When pasta is almost done cooking, reserve about 1 cup of the pasta water and set aside. Drain pasta and broccoli.

3)Return the pot to the stove and set heat to high; add 1 tbsp olive oil, when hot, add garlic. Cook until golden, about 1 minute, reduce flame to low and add pasta back to the pot with the sausage.

4)Mix well, add remaining olive oil, grated cheese, salt and pepper to taste mixing well and smashing any large pieces of broccoli to break up.

5)Add 1/2 cup of reserved pasta water and mix well adding more if needed.

6)Serve in pasta bowls with additional grated cheese on the side, if desired.

Servings: 8  Size: 1 1/2 cups  Weight Watcher Points+: 8 pt 
Calories: 284  Fat: 9 g  Carb: 37 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 17 g  Sugar: 2 g
Sodium: 321 mg  Cholest: 2 mg

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/09/orecchiette-pasta-with-chicken-sausage

Symphony Tomato Tart

I want to give credit to this recipe to one I saw in this summer's Style at Home. On the Sunday afternoon that I noted it in the magazine, I checked to see what I had in my fridge and modified it to what I had on hand. I also suggest par-baking the crust, which the original recipe does not call for.

Ingredients:

1 cup flour
6 Tbsp Parmesan Cheese, grated
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup butter
1/3 cup cold water

filling:

2 Tbsp basil pesto
1 onion, sliced and cooked in 1 Tbsp butter
4 oz Camembert cheese, sliced or 1 1/2 cups Gruyere cheese grated
2 cups cherry tomatoes (of varied colors if you have), sliced
olive oil for drizzling
sprinkling of salt
fresh basil for garnish after baking
reduced balsamic vinaigrette for serving, optional

Method:

1.	In a medium bowl, cut butter into dry ingredients to make coarse crumb mixture.

2.	Sprinkle with water and stir with fork until dry ingredients are well incorporated and you can shape the dough into a ball.

3.	On floured surface, flatten the ball and roll out into a 10 or 11 inch circle to fit tart pan with removable bottom. If you do not have a tart pan, you could just use a pie dish or a pizza pan.

4.	Bake at 375 F for 10 minutes

5.	During this time, saute onion until golden.

6.	When tart is partially baked, spread with pesto and then the onions.

7.	Cover with cheese and sliced tomatoes. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt

8.	Continue baking at 375 F for 30 minutes longer.

9.	Garnish with chopped basil and serve as is, or with a drizzle of reduced balsamic vinaigrette. Delicious combination of flavors! 
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/09/symphony-tomato-tart

Fresh Apple Cinnamon Scones

Makes 12 scones

Ingredients

Scones

2 3/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/3 cup granulated sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon Apple Pie Spice or ground cinnamon
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) cold butter
3/4 cup chopped fresh apple, in 1/2" pieces (about half a medium apple); leave the skin on, if you like
3/4 cup cinnamon chips
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup applesauce, unsweetened preferred

Topping

3 tablespoons coarse white sparkling sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Tips from our bakers

Why freeze the scones before baking? Because 30 minutes in the freezer relaxes the gluten in the flour, which makes the scones more tender and allows them to rise higher. It also chills the fat, which will make the scones a bit flakier.

To make free-form rather than wedge-shaped scones, increase the applesauce to 3/4 cup. Using a large ice cream scoop or spoon, dollop the scone dough in 1/3-cupfuls onto a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Bake the scones in a preheated 375°F oven for about 30 minutes.

Scones are best served warm. They're delicious as is, but add butter and/or jam (or apple butter), if you like. To reheat room-temperature scones, place on a baking sheet, tent lightly with foil, and warm in a preheated 350°F oven for about 10 minutes.

Directions

1) In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and spice.

2) Work in the butter just until the mixture is unevenly crumbly; it's OK for some larger chunks of butter to remain unincorporated.

3) Stir in the chopped apple and cinnamon chips.

4) In a separate mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs, vanilla, and applesauce.

5) Add the liquid ingredients to the dry ingredients and stir until all is moistened and holds together.

6) Line a baking sheet with parchment; if you don't have parchment, just use it without greasing it. Sprinkle a bit of flour atop the parchment or pan.

7) Scrape the dough onto the floured parchment or pan, and divide it in half. Gently pat and round each half into a 5" to 5 1/2" circle about 3/4" thick.

8) To make the topping: Stir together the coarse sugar and cinnamon. Brush each circle with milk, and sprinkle with the topping.

9) Using a knife or bench knife that you've run under cold water, slice each circle into 6 wedges.

10) Carefully pull the wedges away from the center to separate them just a bit; there should be about 1/2" space between them, at their outer edges.

11) For best texture and highest rise, place the pan of scones in the freezer for 30 minutes, uncovered. While the scones are chilling, preheat the oven to 425°F.

12) Bake the scones for 18 to 22 minutes, or until they're golden brown. When you pull one away from the others, it should look baked all the way through; the edge shouldn't look wet or unbaked.

13) Remove the scones from the oven, and cool briefly on the pan. Serve warm. When they're completely cool, wrap in plastic and store at room temperature for up to several days.

Yield: 12 scones.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 scone (82g) Servings Per Batch: 12 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 280 Calories from Fat: 110 Total Fat: 12g Saturated Fat: 7g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 50mg Sodium: 270mg Total Carbohydrate: 38g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 17g Protein: 4g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/fresh-apple-cinnamon-scones-recipe

Caramel Apple Biscuits

This dessert puts a biscuit at the heart of fall's best flavors. Flaky, tender biscuits are split and filled with sautéed apples, a drizzle of caramel sauce, and a scoop of ice cream, then topped with crunchy-spiced walnuts. The caramel sauce and spiced walnuts can be made well ahead of time; refrigerate the caramel if you're making it more than a day ahead, and keep the nuts well-covered. On the day you plan to serve this dessert, make sure y our caramel is at room temperature. Sauté the apples while the biscuits are in the oven. And finally, be sure to have some top-quality ice cream on hand!

Makes 8 desserts

Ingredients

Caramel

2 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 to 1 cup heavy cream

Spiced walnuts

1 tablespoon butter
1 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon boiled cider or maple syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
pinch of cayenne pepper, optional

Biscuits

2 cups King Arthur Unbleached Self-Rising Flour
1/4 cup brown sugar
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter
2 tablespoons boiled cider or apple juice concentrate
1/3 to 1/2 cup milk

Apples

1 tablespoon butter
2 cups peeled, sliced cooking apples (Granny Smiths, Braeburn, Galas)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/8 teaspoon each ground ginger and nutmeg
1 tablespoon caramel sauce, from above
1 teaspoon boiled cider

Tips from our bakers
Don't have any self-rising flour on hand? Make your own self-rising flour substitute. Or substitute our recipe for Biscuits using all-purpose flour.

Watch the caramel carefully as it boils; it can go from just right to burned/bitter in less than a minute's time. If it's mahogany brown, it's too dark; err on the side of too light, rather than too dark.

Directions

1) To make the caramel: Place the sugar in a 2-quart heavy saucepan (preferably light colored). Add the water and salt. Cook over medium heat, stirring once or twice, until the sugar is dissolved. Bring to a boil, and cook without stirring until the sugar begins to caramelize (become light to medium brown), which will take about 8 minutes. If using a thermometer, cook the sugar until it's between 350°F and 360°F.

2) Remove the pan from the heat and slowly pour in the heavy cream; the mixture will boil up, so be careful. Return the pan to the heat and stir until smooth. Use more cream for a thinner sauce, the smaller amount if you want it thicker.

3) To prepare the walnuts: Place a medium skillet over medium heat. Melt the butter and add the walnuts. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the nuts are barely starting to brown; this can happen quickly, so keep an eye on them. Sprinkle the sugar over the nuts and stir; add the boiled cider or maple syrup and stir again to coat the nuts. Sprinkle with salt and a pinch of cayenne. When the nuts are coated, remove from the heat and spread on a baking sheet or piece of parchment to cool.

4) To make the biscuits: Preheat the oven to 425°F. In a medium bowl, whisk together the self-rising flour and brown sugar. Work in the butter until it's in small pieces. Combine the boiled cider with the smaller amount of milk and add to the flour mixture, stirring until the flour is evenly moistened. Dribble in more milk, if necessary, to bring the dough together. Use a bowl scraper to fold the dough over on itself a few times to bring it together.

5) Turn the dough out onto a piece of parchment paper, pat it into a 6" to 6 1/2" circle (about 3/4" thick), and cut into circles with a 2" cutter. Pile any scraps on top of each other, fold twice to bring them together, and cut the remaining dough; you should get 8 to 10 biscuits.

6) Place the biscuits on a baking sheet, leaving 2" between them. Bake for 14 to 16 minutes, until they're light golden brown. Remove them from the oven, and keep warm.

7) To prepare the apples: While the biscuits are baking, place a skillet over medium heat. Add the butter, and when it's melted, add the apples and spices. Cook for 2 minutes, stirring occasionally, and then add the caramel sauce and boiled cider. Cook for 1 minute more, and then remove from the heat.

8) To assemble: Split the biscuits, and spoon 5 to 6 apple slices over the bottom half of each. Drizzle with some caramel sauce, and then place the tops of the biscuits over the apples. Add a scoop of ice cream, more caramel sauce, and then sprinkle with spiced walnuts.

Yield: 8 to 10 servings.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 dessert Servings Per Batch: 8 desserts Amount Per Serving: Calories: 514 Calories from Fat: 225 Total Fat: 25g Saturated Fat: 11g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 46mg Sodium: 521mg Total Carbohydrate: 72g Dietary Fiber: 3g Sugars: 45g Protein: 5g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/

Gluten Free Sourdough Bread

MAKES 1 LOAF

If youre longing for a good gluten-free sourdough bread, this recipe is for you. Its naturally egg-free and can be made dairy-free, too. (Just use coconut milk for the sourdough starter.) Yes, it takes a few days to get the sourdough starter going, but its not a lot of work.

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose gluten-free flour blend of choice
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
¼ cup sugar
1½ teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup fed Sourdough Starter
3 tablespoons unsalted butter or dairy-free butter replacement, melted and cooled
1½ cups warm milk or milk of choice (about 100°F)

Directions:

1. Generously grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan. Set aside.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, mix the flour, xanthan gum, cream of tartar, sugar, salt and yeast to combine. Add Sourdough Starter and butter and mix to combine.

3. With the mixer on low, pour in the milk in a slow, steady stream. Once the flour has begun to incorporate the liquids, beat the ingredients on at least medium speed for 4 to 6 minutes. The dough will be pretty stickythicker than cake batter, not quite as thick as cookie dough. Scrape the dough into the greased loaf pan and smooth the top with wet hands.

4. Allow the dough to rise in a warm, humid place for 30 to 45 minutes or until it has about doubled in size. (In a colder, drier environment, this will take longer. If the environment is warm and humid, it may take less time.) While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 400°F.

5. Bake the loaf in preheated oven for 40 to 45 minutes or until a nice, golden brown crust has formed on top.
Each serving contains 170 calories, 3g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 8mg cholesterol, 231mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 3g protein.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/sourdough_bread

Gluten-Free Ciabatta Bread

MAKES 2 CIABATTAS

Excerpt from Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread, by Nicole Hunn.

Hydration and yeast have an inverse relationship in bread baking. The more moisture you have, typically the less yeast you need. And vice versa. This is very, very wet dough.... It is particularly important to let it rise slowly for days in the refrigerator before shaping and baking it. It not only makes handling the dough possible, but it allows even that comparatively little bit of yeast to develop a truly complex flavor. So although you can bake and shape it after the dough spends a mere 12 hours in the refrigerator, aim for closer to the 5-day mark.

Starter:

1 cup (140g) Gluten-Free Bread Flour 
1 1/3 teaspoons (4g) instant yeast 
¾ cup of water, at room temperature
1 tablespoon honey

Dough:

2 cups (280g) Gluten-Free Bread Flour, plus more for sprinkling 
¾ teaspoons cream of tartar 
1 teaspoon (6g) kosher salt 
1 tablespoon (12g) sugar 
¾ cup water, at room temperature

Directions:

1. In a medium-size bowl, whisk together the bread flour and yeast. Add the water and honey, and mix a wooden spoon until smooth. Cover tightly with oiled plastic wrap and set aside until it has more than doubled in size and filled with bubbles (about an hour).

2. Once the starter has finished rising, make the dough. Place the flour, cream of tartar, salt, and sugar in the bowl of your stand mixer, and use a handheld whisk to combine well.

3. Add the water and risen starter to the bowl, and mix on low speed with dough hook until combined. Raise the mixer speed to medium and knead for about 5 minutes. When you lift the dough hook, a trail of dough from the hook to the bowl should be intact for at the count of five. The dough will be quite sticky. Spray silicone spatula lightly with cooking oil spray, and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

4. Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl or proofing bucket large enough for the dough to rise to double its size, and cover with an oiled piece of plastic wrap (or the oiled top to your proofing bucket). Place the dough in the refrigerator for at least 12 hours and up to 3 days.

5. On baking day, remove the dough from the refrigerator, scatter a generous amount of flour on a flat surface, and scrape the dough out of the bowl on top of the flour. Turn the dough over on itself with a lightly oiled bench scraper. It will remain very sticky.

6. Divide the dough into two equal pieces and place both carefully on parchment-lined half baking sheet. With lightly oiled hands, press each piece of dough into a rectangle 10 inches long by 4 inches wide and 1 inch high. Dust both pieces of dough with flour, then cover them loosely with greased plastic wrap and let rise until at least doubled in size (about 2 hours).

7. About 20 minutes before the dough is fully raised, preheat your oven to 400 degrees and place pizza stone on lower rack. Once the dough has finished rising, using pizza peel, slide the dough, already on parchment paper, on the pizza stone.

8. Throw some ice cubes in the bottom of the oven and quickly close the door. Bake 400 degrees for 5 minutes. Lower the heat to 375 degrees F and bake for another 5 minutes. Lower the heat to 375 degrees F, and bake for another 10 minutes or until the center of each loaf reaches 205 degrees F on an instant-read thermometer.

9. Turn off the heat and prop open the oven door, leaving the bread inside for 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow the bread to cool for about 20 minutes before slicing and serving.

GLUTEN-FREE BREAD FLOUR

Here's my formula for Gluten-Free Bread Flour. It's best measured by weight, with a simple digital scale. However, for your convenience, I have included the approximate volume measurements that correspond to each weight amount, where appropriate.

MAKES 1 CUP (140g) FLOUR

100 grams (about 11½ tablespoons) all-purpose gluten-free flour (71%)
25 grams (about 5 tablespoons) unflavored whey protein isolate (18%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) Expandex modified tapioca starch (11%)

HIGH-QUALITY ALL-PURPOSE GLUTEN-FREE FLOUR

MAKES 1 CUP (140g) FLOUR

42 grams (about ¼ cup) superfine brown rice flour (30%)
42 grams (about ¼ cup) superfine white rice flour (30%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) tapioca starch (15%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) potato starch (15%)
7 grams (about 1 ¾ teaspoons) potato flour (5%)
4 grams (about 2 teaspoons) xanthan gum (3%)
3 grams (about 1 ½ teaspoons) pure powdered pectin (2%)

MAKE-IT-SIMPLER ALL-PURPOSE GLUTEN-FREE FLOUR

MAKES 1 CUP (140g) FLOUR

90 grams (about 9 tablespoons) superfine white rice flour (64%)
31 grams (about 3 ½ tablespoons) potato starch (22%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) tapioca starch (11%)
1 grams (about 2 teaspoons) xanthan gum (3%)

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Ciabatta-Bread

Seasoned Buttery Crackers by Ree

These really are delicious and so simple to make. I really dont know what happens in the oven to make these little numbers so otherworldlybut something definitely does happen. Theyre perfect as a snack or with a yummy bowl of soup. Or crumbled on a salad!

8 Servings

Ingredients
1 stick Salted Butter
1 teaspoon Italian Seasoning
1/2 teaspoon Seasoned Salt
1 package (1 Sleeve) Saltine Crackers

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 275 degrees F.

2)Melt the butter in a saucepan and add the Italian seasoning and seasoned salt.

3)Dunk the saltines in the mixture and place on a rack over a baking sheet.

4)Bake for about 20 minutes.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/seasoned-buttery-crackers

its been a good birthday  cherry pie  a new shirt  a new knitting bag with lots of pockets  what more could one want. Less I forget  Phyllis got a two six packs of boost. Now if I could just find someplace that would supply me at no cost that would be swell. I had it in seattle but cant find anything here. Oh well  I will be thankful for small mercies and enjoy the twelve bottles that I have.

The weather has remained much the same  close to 80° with cool air  I could be quite happy with this all winter long. I do enjoy having the door open. Not much longer unfortunately.

Lexi and Heidi were talking on face time today  she wished me a happy birthday  she is going to Jakes for the weekend  they are getting up at four-thirty in the morning to go deer hunting. That time does not exist on my alarm clock. She will no doubt have a good time.

Gary and Heidis anniversary is 17 October  they are going to Toledo for the weekend. Bentley is going to Lourdes University to spend the weekend with Lexi and her roommate and probably half the campus. He is going to be one very spoiled boy when he comes home. I am sure everyone will have a great time.

Since tomorrow is Friday maybe I should be thinking recipes here.

Browned Sage Butter Chicken Piccata with Mushroom Pasta.
SERVES 4

Ingredients

4 small and thin chicken breasts OR 2 chicken breasts, butterflied and then cut in half
salt + pepper, to taste
flour, for dredging (about 1/3 cup)
6 tablespoons butter, divided
5 tablespoons olive oil
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup wine
1/4 cup fresh sage
pinch of fresh nutmeg

Pasta

3 tablespoons olive oil
3 cup mixed mushrooms (I used wild + button)
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, or more to taste
salt and pepper, to taste
1 pound Pappardelle or other egg pasta
1 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
1/2 cup fresh grated manchego cheese,
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, chopped

Instructions

1)Season chicken with salt and pepper. Place the flour in a shallow bowl and dredge the chicken through the flour, shaking off any excess. Place on a plate.

2)In a large skillet over medium high heat, melt 2 tablespoons of butter with 3 tablespoons olive oil. When the butter and oil start to sizzle, add 2 pieces of chicken and cook for 3 minutes. When chicken is browned, flip and cook other side for 3 minutes. Remove and transfer to plate. Melt 2 more tablespoons butter and add another 2 tablespoons olive oil. When the butter and oil start to sizzle, add the other 2 pieces of chicken and repeat as directed above. Remove pan from heat and place the chicken on a plate.

3)Into the pan add the remaining butter and sage, allow the butter brown and bubble. Once the butter has browned, remove the sage to a paper towel lined plate. Set aside.

4)To the skillet with the butter, add the lemon juice, and wine. Return to stove and bring to low boil, scraping up brown bits from the pan for extra flavor. Stir in the nutmeg. Taste and season with salt + pepper. Return all the chicken to the pan and simmer for 5 minutes or until warmed through. Keep warm on the stove.

5)Meanwhile, make the pasta. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and boil the pasta until al dente.

6)While the water comes to a boil heat another large skillet over high heat and add the olive oil. Once hot, sprinkle in the mushrooms in a single layer. Don't stir them! Let them sizzle until they have caramelized on the bottom, about 2 minutes. When the bottoms are caramelized, toss them once and season with salt and pepper, to taste. Continue to cook without stirring for about 5 minutes. Add the garlic, cook for about 1 minute. Add two tablespoons butter and the cayenne.

7)When the pasta is done cooking add it to the pan with the mushrooms and toss well. Add the parmesan cheese, manchego and cream, toss until a thick sauce is created. Remove from the heat and stir in the parsley.

8)To serve, divide the pasta among plates and top with chicken + crisp sage. Drizzle the pan sauce from the chicken over the meal. Serve with parmesan. EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/browned-sage-butter-chicken-piccata-with-mushroom-pasta/

Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops

4 servings

Ingredients

4 bone-in pork loin chops (2 lb) 
1 package (1 oz) ranch dressing and seasoning mix 
1 can (18 oz) Progresso Vegetable Classics creamy mushroom soup 
2 tablespoons cornstarch

Directions

1) Spray 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Sprinkle both sides of pork chops with ranch dressing mix. Place pork chops in slow cooker. Pour soup over pork chops.

2) Cover; cook on Low heat setting 5 to 6 hours or until fork-tender. Remove pork chops from slow cooker, and place on plate; cover to keep warm.

3) In small bowl, stir cornstarch and 2 tablespoons water until well blended; stir into mushroom sauce in slow cooker. Cook on Low heat setting 3 to 5 minutes or until thickened. Serve over pork chops.

Tips: Serve over rice. Garnish with chopped fresh parsley.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 330

% Daily Value: Total Fat 16g; 25% - Saturated Fat 6g; 28% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 95mg; 32% - Sodium 1100mg; 46% - Total Carbohydrate 13g; 4% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Protein 35g; 35%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0%; 0% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 4%; 4% - Iron 6%; 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-creamy-ranch-pork-chops

Heidi always takes a fruit pizza to the Moser family Christmas Eve party  think I will suggest she make this instead  looks good to me.

Taco Crescent Ring

8 servings

Ingredients

1 ground beef 
1 package (1 oz) Old El Paso taco seasoning mix 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz) 
2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
Shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, sliced ripe olives, taco sauce or salsa, as desired

Directions

1) Heat oven to 375°F. In 10-inch nonstick skillet, cook beef until no longer pink. Add taco seasoning mix and 1/2 cup water. Simmer 3 to 4 minutes or until slightly thickened. In medium bowl, mix beef mixture and cheese.

2) Unroll both cans of dough; separate into 8 triangles. On ungreased large cookie sheet, arrange triangles in ring so short sides of triangles form a 5-inch circle in center. (Dough will overlap; half of each triangle will hang over edges of cookie sheet. Dough ring should look like a sun.)

3) Spoon beef mixture on the half of each triangle closest to center of ring.

4) Bring each dough triangle hanging over side of pan up over filling, tucking dough under bottom layer of dough to secure it. Repeat around ring until entire filling is enclosed (some filling might show a little).

5) Gently separate dough perforations on top until filling peeks through. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until dough is golden brown and thoroughly baked. Cool 5 to 10 minutes before cutting into serving slices.

Tips: Don't care for ground beef? Substitute chicken instead! Spicy taco seasoning mix is a nice option for those who prefer a little more kick! Or, sliced jalapeño chiles will also do the trick.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 360

% Daily Value: Total Fat 21g; 32% - Saturated Fat 9g; 47% - Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 50mg; 17% - Sodium 810mg; 34% - Total Carbohydrate 26g; 9% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Protein 17g; 17%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 8%; 8% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 8%; 8% - Iron 10%; 10%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/taco-crescent-ring

I could snack out on these big time  wonder if you could make a big batch and freeze them. I love to graze and this would be perfect.

Roasted Potato Black Bean Quesadillas

8 servings
Bake-Off® Contest 41, 2004 
Shannon Kohn 
Simpsonville, South Carolina

Ingredients

1 (9-oz.) box Green Giant Frozen Roasted Potatoes with Garlic & Herbs 
1 (15-oz.) can Progresso Black Beans, drained, rinsed 
1/3 cup finely diced onion 
1 (4.5-oz.) can Old El Paso Chopped Green Chiles 
1 (11-oz.) pkg. (8 tortillas) Old El Paso Flour Tortillas for Burritos 
8 oz. (2 cups) finely shredded Cheddar cheese 
8 oz. (2 cups) finely shredded Monterey Jack cheese 
1 cup Old El Paso Thick 'n Chunky salsa, if desired 
1/2 cup sour cream, if desired

Directions

1) Microwave frozen potatoes as directed on box. In food processor, place cooked potatoes and beans; process about 30 seconds or until almost smooth. Place mixture in medium bowl. Stir in onion and chiles.

2) Heat 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat. On half of each tortilla, spread 1/3 cup potato mixture. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup of each of the cheeses. Fold each tortilla over; press to flatten slightly.

3) Cook 2 or 3 quesadillas, with potato mixture on bottom, in hot skillet for 1 to 2 minutes on each side until tortillas are golden brown. Remove from skillet; cool slightly. Repeat with remaining quesadillas.

4) With pizza cutter, cut each quesadilla in half. Serve warm with salsa or sour cream.

5)Microwave frozen potatoes as directed on box. In food processor, place cooked potatoes and beans; process about 30 seconds or until almost smooth. Place mixture in medium bowl. Stir in onion and chiles.

6)Heat 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat. On half of each tortilla, spread 1/3 cup potato mixture. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup of each of the cheeses. Fold each tortilla over; press to flatten slightly.

7)Cook 2 or 3 quesadillas, with potato mixture on bottom, in hot skillet for 1 to 2 minutes on each side until tortillas are golden brown. Remove from skillet; cool slightly. Repeat with remaining quesadillas.

8)With pizza cutter, cut each quesadilla in half. Serve warm with salsa or sour cream.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Quesadilla  Calories 460

% Daily Value: Total Fat 23g; 35% - Saturated Fat 12g; 60% - Cholesterol 55mg; 18% - Sodium 870mg; 36% - Total Carbohydrate 43g; 14% - Dietary Fiber 6g; 24% - Protein 23g; 23%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; 15% - Vitamin C 6%; 6% - Calcium 45%; 45% - Iron 20%; 20%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/roasted-potato-black-bean-quesadillas

Barbecue Black Bean Chili

6 servings

Ingredients

Chili

1 container (18 oz) refrigerated original barbecue sauce with shredded pork or chicken 
2 cans (15 oz each) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed 
1 can (28 oz) Muir Glen organic diced tomatoes, undrained 
1 can (14 oz) beef broth 
1 package (1 oz) Old El Paso taco seasoning mix 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon chili powder

Toppings, if desired

Sour cream 
Grated cheese (such as Colby-Monterey Jack or Cheddar) 
Old El Paso Thick 'n Chunky salsa 
Old El Paso pickled jalapeño slices and/or chopped green chiles 
Red pepper sauce 
Tortilla chips

Directions

1) In 4 1/2-quart Dutch oven or 4-quart saucepan, mix all chili ingredients. Heat over medium-high heat to boiling, stirring occasionally.

2) Reduce heat; simmer uncovered 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.* Serve with choice of toppings.

Tips: *For a thicker consistency and more flavor, simmer longer. If time does not permit longer cooking, mix 1 tablespoon cornstarch and 1/4 cup cold water until blended. Stir into chili; return to boiling and cook until desired consistency.

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving (without toppings)  Calories 380

% Daily Value: Total Fat 6g; 9% - Saturated Fat 2g; 10% - Cholesterol 25mg; 8% - Sodium 1870mg; 78% - Total Carbohydrate 64g; 21% - Dietary Fiber 11g; 44% - Protein 24g; 24%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 25%; 25% - Vitamin C 20%; 20% Calcium 15%; 15% - Iron 30%; 30%

Exchanges: 3 Starch; 1 Vegetable; 2 Very Lean Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/barbecue-black-bean-chili

slow cooker tomato basil parmesan soup

Ingredients

2 14 ounce cans diced tomatoes
1 cup finely diced celery
1 cup finely diced carrots
1 cup finely diced onion
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 cup fresh basil
4 cups chicken broth
1/2 bay leaf
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 cups half and half, warmed
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions

1)Add the tomatoes, celery, carrots, onion, oregano, basil, chicken broth, and bay leaf to a slow cooker. Cover and cook on low 5-7 hours.

2)Remove the bay leaf. Using an immersion blender, blend the vegetables until smooth. (If you don't have an immersion blender, you could also do this in batches in a regular blender. Just be sure to leave a gap for steam to escape!) Return the soup to the slow cooker.

3)30 minutes before serving melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Whisk in the flour to form a paste and cook 2-3 minutes, or until golden and bubbling.

4)Add a cup of the pureed soup to the mixture and whisk to combine. Add another cup or two of soup and whisk to combine. Pour the flour mixture into the soup in the crockpot and stir to combine. Add the parmesan, half and half, and salt and pepper, and stir to combine. Cover and cook about thirty minutes to thicken. Serve warm and enjoy!

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2015/09/slow-cooker-tomato-basil-parmesan-soup

SPICY LENTIL BURGERS by Nick

YIELD 4 large burgers

Ingredients

2 cups cooked green lentils
1/2 red onion, chopped
1 ear sweet corn (or 1/2 cup)
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Serrano pepper, minced
1/3 cup sun-dried tomatoes, chopped
1 lemon, juice only
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 large egg
2/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup bread crumbs
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
Hamburger buns
Mayonnaise
Sriracha
Roasted red peppers
Mango
Avocado

The Lentil Prep

The nice thing about lentils is you dont have to soak them or anything. You just gently simmer them until they are tender and then drain them and they are done. Its basically like pasta!

One thing I would recommend though is sorting through your lentils quickly. Occasionally, you might find a little pebble or something in them. Honestly, I dont think Ive ever found one in a bag of Bobs Red Mill lentils. They do a really good job of sorting, but if you buy bulk lentils, definitely go through them.

I just simmer these in water until they are tender (taste one every five minutes or so).
Then drain them and they are ready to go.

I like to make a big batch of lentils and use the leftovers for these spicy lentil burgers.

Good texture.

Making the Spicy Lentil Burgers

Besides the lentils, which act as a great base for the burger, there are some big flavors here.

Burger basics.

Dont forget the sun-dried tomatoes! These really up the savory flavors in the burgers.

SD Tomatoes!

Start the burger mixture by adding some olive oil in a large skillet. Cook the onions and herbs for a few minutes until soft. Add the garlic after a few minutes so it doesnt burn.

Good base flavors.

Then add the corn, sun-dried tomato, Serrano pepper, lemon, and lentils. Cook that all together for a few minutes and season it with salt and pepper.

Getting everything together.

Scoop the mixture into a large bowl and let it cool a bit. Then mash it with a large fork or a potato masher. You want to combine everything but you still want some real texture to the burgers. I wouldnt put this stuff in a food processor. Itll over-process the mixture.

Once the mixture is room temperature, add the egg, flour, and breadcrumbs. Then make four large burgers out of the mixture!

Big burgers!

You could grill these, but be careful with them. You wouldnt want to flip them too much.

Personally, I like to pan-sear them for 5-6 minutes per side in a skillet over medium heat. This gets a good crust on the burgers and makes sure the egg is cooked.

Nice crust.

B


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 18th September, 2015* (by Darowil)

Reminder to anyone who wants to join in the Christmas card exchange to let Tami know via a PM by Wednesday 30th so those in the UK can avoid airmail rates.

HEALTH 
*Raylin's* DH home after a cardiac catheterization and insertion 2 stents. Some bleeding post procedure but settled with no further surgery required.

*Gwen* has been given pain relief for her ribs at last! The new medication for the RA is working so that is one positive.
*Bubba Love* requires major surgery (October 7th) for her cancer followed by chemo.

*budasha* has a friend who is losing blood and no cause has yet been found. Further tests mid-October and then ?surgery. Has circulation issues to one leg but they have needed to stop the medication which was helping this and so she is at risk of losing the leg. The friend of *sugarsugars* DD with the heart condition passed away on Tuesday; while the nephew of family friends of *gagesmum* committed suicide leaving a 1 year old behind.

*Swedenme's* DS finally got a room at the hospital for his chemo, but was upset by an insensitive nurse.

OTHER
Some of our members are very good at keeping up with others who are unable to get here regularly. *Tessadele* has settled into her insulin regime and has a new kitten as of 2 days ago (still unnamed). *Puplover* is finding work demanding though enjoys it, and has two grandchildren (?both GDs) on the way. First is around late November/early December-we are having a race- the other early next year. And *Dreamweaver's* life seems to be getting more organized though still busy. *Cmaliza's* DH is doing much better. Working on the cottage, about to have it completely rewired.

*Swedenmes* youngest started university Monday-well I assume he did as he was due to!

PHOTOS 
2 - *Caren* - Orange chicken
9  *Swedenme* - Second dinosaur hat
14 - *Gagesmom* - Photos from the fair
14 - *Sassafras* - Pics from the Trail of a Hundred Giants
16  *Caren* - Sunset
17 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
17 - *Swedenme* - Mishka + Duckpond
20 - *Gagesmom* - Sherlock Holmes DVD
21 - *Lurker* - Yarn
25 - *Caren* - "Love" and "Hugs"
27  *Darowil* - Wrap for DM
39 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
42 - *Caren* - Cherry pie for Sam
45 - *Caren* - Hallowe'en orange cups

RECIPES
2 - *Caren* - Orange chicken
3 - *Sam* - Free e-cookbooks (link)
6 - *Bonnie* - Peanut butter cookies
13 - *Rookie* - Coconut Cornflake Macaroons

CRAFTS
3 - *Sam* - Crochet baby dress (link)
34 - *Sam* - Braided headband + Monster longies (links)
40 - *Sam* - Crochet keyhole scarf (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Lurker* - KLM advertisement (link)
6 - *Sam* - Father makes DD promise no boyfriends (link)
7 - *Lurker * - iPad funny (link)
18 - *Nico * - Beautiful gardens in Dubai (link)
34 - *Sam* - Split for 15/3/15 (link)
42 - *Gwen* - 7 natural ways to repel ants (link)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
I'm glad the weather is cooperating for you , it's been nice here too this last week although it is getting darker on the evenings .took the dog out this evening and the bats were out in full force whizzing about over my head . Don't think I will be cooking with the coffee pot but I am going to try your apple cinnamon scones recipe it sound delicious 
Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary and yes youngest did start unniversity this week although it has been freshers week so no actual work yet 
He's out at the moment so no sleep or peace for me till he comes back through the doors 
Sonja


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Apple scone recipe looks good Sam,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All the recipes look awesome; guess I'm pretty hungry. I'm having a roasted dinner - roasted up all the apples, pears, squash, sweet potatoes that were sitting here. I added some balsamic vinegar syrup and the house smells wonderful. Can't wait to dig in. This is one of those meals that I only cook when DH is out for the evening; this is not his cup of tea; but I love it. 

Off for a bit -- will check in again later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful start to a new week, Sam, Margaret, Kate and anyone else who has helped to get us started.

Sonja...Glad that your son has had his chemo treatment. I do hope he will be home soon. Bella's family has been running into all sorts of problems today as well. The social worker cancelled the paying of a hotel room for the family until Monday as she decided that surgery was on Monday so that would be when Bella needs to be there. Unfortunately, Bella must check into the hospital tomorrow morning for the beginning stages of prepping her for surgery. Her prep time is 48 hours. So now the family has to pay for tonight's hotel expenses at full price instead of the reduced rate due to medical needs. The family is hoping to get a room at military rate or hospitalization rate. I had decided to gift the family a little bit of money to help with expenses so I know that will help. The family had a garage sale today to try to raise money for this upcoming week. I stopped by after work to help them pack up everything so they could get on the road. It was a multifamily garage sale so I helped both of the ladies to put away what did not sell. Meanwhile, Bella's mom was on the phone with the doctor, social worker and the hospital to straighten out the mess that was created today. Both ladies had children to pick up from school so I offered to pick up the children from both schools. The first school knows me quite well so the mom just had to call and let them know I was picking up. The little girl had no problem with that since she knew me well. The other 2 children were good with change as well. Bella's brother was telling his friend that I make the best pizza casserole. What a compliment. Bella's brother has been close to me for many years now. His father was deployed when he was just a toddler and that is when we became buddies. Another church family gave me an envelope to give to Bella's mom while I was picking up one of the children. More money to help this family get through the week. Many of the snacks I gifted to the family were packed into the van today. I think there were at least 2 or 3 suitcases of medical equipment for Bella. Several oxygen tanks in the van as well. Bella has to be on oxygen while she sleeps. Her lungs are very fragile as well. Fortunately, one of Bella's nurses is traveling with the family and will be with them throughout the weekend and during the day of surgery. She will be able to set things right if problems arise at the hospital. Bella's dad was making calls to the hospital and other people as well today so they were hearing from both parents to get things straightened out. The nurse was also intervening for them. Medications and feeding supplies had to be delivered to the home to prepare for this journey as well. The nurse helped with organizing all of this as well. She is a blessing to this family. 

Bella told her nurse this past week that Jesus came to visit her. She said that Jesus picked her up and told her he would be with her at the hospital and everything was going to be alright. She said that Jesus put her down after he told her this. Wow! She just turned 3 last month. My oldest was only 2 or 3 years old when he told me it would be okay if he died because he would be with Jesus. I told him he was right, but I hoped that he would be with us for a long time before he would be going to Jesus. I think these chronic medical children have a different view of life. 

I was blessed to see the family take off on their journey and only left 10 minutes later than planned. That is pretty impressive. I gave my cell phone number to the teenage daughter who is staying home to take care of the dogs and to attend the high school homecoming game this evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great tea party, Sam. 
Thanks Kate & Margaret for the great summary.

Sam, I can't imagine using the coffee pot to cook food, I have occasionally tried to make tea in one of those pots & can still taste the coffee, which I don't like.
Sam, hope you don't catch the flu bug & all are better soon.
I Iike the sounds of the tomato Parmesan soup, 

I didn't dig the potatoes, I dug 2 hills & they were still too wet. There were 4 potatoes under one hill that were at least 8 inches long, I won't need many that size.
I got a bunch of the garden cleaned up & tilled all my fruit trees, I would have done a little more but ran out of gas. Hopefully tomorrow the potatoes will be dry enough & I will get some dug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful start to a new week, Sam, Margaret, Kate and anyone else who has helped to get us started.
> 
> Sonja...Glad that your son has had his chemo treatment. I do hope he will be home soon. Bella's family has been running into all sorts of problems today as well. The social worker cancelled the paying of a hotel room for the family until Monday as she decided that surgery was on Monday so that would be when Bella needs to be there. Unfortunately, Bella must check into the hospital tomorrow morning for the beginning stages of prepping her for surgery. Her prep time is 48 hours. So now the family has to pay for tonight's hotel expenses at full price instead of the reduced rate due to medical needs. The family is hoping to get a room at military rate or hospitalization rate. I had decided to gift the family a little bit of money to help with expenses so I know that will help. The family had a garage sale today to try to raise money for this upcoming week. I stopped by after work to help them pack up everything so they could get on the road. It was a multifamily garage sale so I helped both of the ladies to put away what did not sell. Meanwhile, Bella's mom was on the phone with the doctor, social worker and the hospital to straighten out the mess that was created today. Both ladies had children to pick up from school so I offered to pick up the children from both schools. The first school knows me quite well so the mom just had to call and let them know I was picking up. The little girl had no problem with that since she knew me well. The other 2 children were good with change as well. Bella's brother was telling his friend that I make the best pizza casserole. What a compliment. Bella's brother has been close to me for many years now. His father was deployed when he was just a toddler and that is when we became buddies. Another church family gave me an envelope to give to Bella's mom while I was picking up one of the children. More money to help this family get through the week. Many of the snacks I gifted to the family were packed into the van today. I think there were at least 2 or 3 suitcases of medical equipment for Bella. Several oxygen tanks in the van as well. Bella has to be on oxygen while she sleeps. Her lungs are very fragile as well. Fortunately, one of Bella's nurses is traveling with the family and will be with them throughout the weekend and during the day of surgery. She will be able to set things right if problems arise at the hospital. Bella's dad was making calls to the hospital and other people as well today so they were hearing from both parents to get things straightened out. The nurse was also intervening for them. Medications and feeding supplies had to be delivered to the home to prepare for this journey as well. The nurse helped with organizing all of this as well. She is a blessing to this family.
> 
> ...


I get really upset when I read your posts about Bella and her family . No child should have to go through what little Bella has to endure . I do hope she is alright and not in pain , as for the family I'm so glad they know people like you Mary who help out so much . It is just to much for one family to cope with 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, good grief, you would think the social worker would ask before canceling rooms, it's not like the family wanted a 2 day holiday before the surgery. Sometimes it just makes you shake your head. As if things weren't stressful. Enough.

Well, I better hit the shower. DH is off combining again so I don't think he will be home for supper. But I'm never sure 

I thnk I'm going to take a big bowl of red & yellow cherry tomatoes for my snacky item, I think they will get eaten. I've eaten so many my mouth is getting sore so time to pass some along.
I ran to town for a few groceries this morning & they had jars of sour cherries on sale, I've never seen them before but bought a jar & will make a pie or tarts someday to try it. Will have to do it when I'm having company as I'm sure my fussyDH won't even try it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Melody and others into making slippers* I posted this at the very end of last week's tp and am adding in here too....

Was thinking of you knitting the slippers today when I ran across this pattern which has been now generated to make this baby slipper in adult sizes. Just in case you or others are interested here is the link.

http://www.gina-michele.com/2015/08/easy-foldover-slippers-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.....I don't have words to express how sad I feel for that child & family.


Swedenme said:


> I get really upset when I read your posts about Bella and her family . No child should have to go through what little Bella has to endure . I do hope she is alright and not in pain , as for the family I'm so glad they know people like you Mary who help out so much . It is just to much for one family to cope with
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, outrageous. Hope personnel get some training on professional patient communication.
Back from Adelanto. Going to run out and get some things needed for tomorrow.
Sam, thanks for opening. Gluten free bread sounds good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, good grief, you would think the social worker would ask before canceling rooms, it's not like the family wanted a 2 day holiday before the surgery. Sometimes it just makes you shake your head. As if things weren't stressful. Enough.
> 
> The family left today because it is a 1 1/2 hour drive to this hospital. They are to check into the hospital around 9 AM tomorrow and did not want to have to drive over early in the morning. The mom wanted time to spend with Faith and her son as well before passing them off on family for who knows how long. Mom knows it could be weeks before she sees these children again. They plan on swimming and cuddling tonight as well as maybe going to the mall to walk around. Mom will see Faith on Wednesday or Thursday since she will have to be at the same hospital for her immune system treatment. The parents will have to split their time between the two children that day since both will be miserable. I found out today that Faith only attends school until noon each day this year. She cannot endure a full school day, so she gets the core classes and misses out on physical education and band. I am not sure what other classes she misses out on, but I think they are the extras for the most part. Faith tires very easily and misses for treatments and recovery time from her treatments. She also has to be careful if anyone in the class becomes ill. Many precautions are taken to keep her in school as much as possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all! The wedding was lovely and am still full from lunch and cake! Tired too, so will go back and read the opening later. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the great recipes, especially love the gluten free breads. I have a friend that makes oatmeal in the coffee pot whenever she is out of town. I have made ramen, soups, oatmeal and instant potatoes in the coffee pot at hotels. 
I do hope the grandkids are better soon. You should think about closing your door at nights, it is getting a bit nippy. For your legs have you tried leg warmers, my aunt used to wear them to bed at night to keep her legs from hurting and getting chilled. 

Ladies thank you once again for the great summaries


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot, and back to finish last week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heading off to bed early tonight as I have a very busy day tomorrow. I'll be meeting up with a group of women from our Cancer Wellness Center - we're known as the "breast friends". It's been awhile since we've been able to get together so it will be nice to catch.

Then I have some plants for the front that need to get in; I'm very happy with the way the front patio and landscaping is coming together. Sure takes a lot more plants than I had figured on; good thing we waiting until the nursery was selling boxwoods and other plantings for 50% off.

DH is headed to a car parts swap meet to get some things for his 1967 Chevy to work on through the winter..think he's replacing the radiator this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 18th September, 2015* (by Darowil)
> 
> Reminder to anyone who wants to join in the Christmas card exchange to let Tami know via a PM by Wednesday 30th so those in the UK can avoid airmail rates.
> 
> ...


Thank you ladies! And thank you for posting about the card exchange. We have 15 signed up so far!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful start to a new week, Sam, Margaret, Kate and anyone else who has helped to get us started.
> 
> Sonja...Glad that your son has had his chemo treatment. I do hope he will be home soon. Bella's family has been running into all sorts of problems today as well. The social worker cancelled the paying of a hotel room for the family until Monday as she decided that surgery was on Monday so that would be when Bella needs to be there. Unfortunately, Bella must check into the hospital tomorrow morning for the beginning stages of prepping her for surgery. Her prep time is 48 hours. So now the family has to pay for tonight's hotel expenses at full price instead of the reduced rate due to medical needs. The family is hoping to get a room at military rate or hospitalization rate. I had decided to gift the family a little bit of money to help with expenses so I know that will help. The family had a garage sale today to try to raise money for this upcoming week. I stopped by after work to help them pack up everything so they could get on the road. It was a multifamily garage sale so I helped both of the ladies to put away what did not sell. Meanwhile, Bella's mom was on the phone with the doctor, social worker and the hospital to straighten out the mess that was created today. Both ladies had children to pick up from school so I offered to pick up the children from both schools. The first school knows me quite well so the mom just had to call and let them know I was picking up. The little girl had no problem with that since she knew me well. The other 2 children were good with change as well. Bella's brother was telling his friend that I make the best pizza casserole. What a compliment. Bella's brother has been close to me for many years now. His father was deployed when he was just a toddler and that is when we became buddies. Another church family gave me an envelope to give to Bella's mom while I was picking up one of the children. More money to help this family get through the week. Many of the snacks I gifted to the family were packed into the van today. I think there were at least 2 or 3 suitcases of medical equipment for Bella. Several oxygen tanks in the van as well. Bella has to be on oxygen while she sleeps. Her lungs are very fragile as well. Fortunately, one of Bella's nurses is traveling with the family and will be with them throughout the weekend and during the day of surgery. She will be able to set things right if problems arise at the hospital. Bella's dad was making calls to the hospital and other people as well today so they were hearing from both parents to get things straightened out. The nurse was also intervening for them. Medications and feeding supplies had to be delivered to the home to prepare for this journey as well. The nurse helped with organizing all of this as well. She is a blessing to this family.
> 
> ...


Mary, you are such a blessing to this family. As are others, it seems. It breaks my heart to hear that Bella had a visit from Jesus. But at the same time makes me happy. She knows she will be all right, no matter what happens. You are correct that these critically ill children have a completely different outlook on life than the rest of us do. They continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. I actually made it onto page 2 this week! Some of these recipes sound really good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This might be useful for those of us who have hand pain. It was posted in newest topics.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=22076&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm glad the weather is cooperating for you , it's been nice here too this last week although it is getting darker on the evenings .took the dog out this evening and the bats were out in full force whizzing about over my head . Don't think I will be cooking with the coffee pot but I am going to try your apple cinnamon scones recipe it sound delicious
> Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary and yes youngest did start unniversity this week although it has been freshers week so no actual work yet
> He's out at the moment so no sleep or peace for me till he comes back through the doors
> Sonja


Isn't it strange how we do that. My bunch were forever telling me not to worry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful start to a new week, Sam, Margaret, Kate and anyone else who has helped to get us started.
> 
> Sonja...Glad that your son has had his chemo treatment. I do hope he will be home soon. Bella's family has been running into all sorts of problems today as well. The social worker cancelled the paying of a hotel room for the family until Monday as she decided that surgery was on Monday so that would be when Bella needs to be there. Unfortunately, Bella must check into the hospital tomorrow morning for the beginning stages of prepping her for surgery. Her prep time is 48 hours. So now the family has to pay for tonight's hotel expenses at full price instead of the reduced rate due to medical needs. The family is hoping to get a room at military rate or hospitalization rate. I had decided to gift the family a little bit of money to help with expenses so I know that will help. The family had a garage sale today to try to raise money for this upcoming week. I stopped by after work to help them pack up everything so they could get on the road. It was a multifamily garage sale so I helped both of the ladies to put away what did not sell. Meanwhile, Bella's mom was on the phone with the doctor, social worker and the hospital to straighten out the mess that was created today. Both ladies had children to pick up from school so I offered to pick up the children from both schools. The first school knows me quite well so the mom just had to call and let them know I was picking up. The little girl had no problem with that since she knew me well. The other 2 children were good with change as well. Bella's brother was telling his friend that I make the best pizza casserole. What a compliment. Bella's brother has been close to me for many years now. His father was deployed when he was just a toddler and that is when we became buddies. Another church family gave me an envelope to give to Bella's mom while I was picking up one of the children. More money to help this family get through the week. Many of the snacks I gifted to the family were packed into the van today. I think there were at least 2 or 3 suitcases of medical equipment for Bella. Several oxygen tanks in the van as well. Bella has to be on oxygen while she sleeps. Her lungs are very fragile as well. Fortunately, one of Bella's nurses is traveling with the family and will be with them throughout the weekend and during the day of surgery. She will be able to set things right if problems arise at the hospital. Bella's dad was making calls to the hospital and other people as well today so they were hearing from both parents to get things straightened out. The nurse was also intervening for them. Medications and feeding supplies had to be delivered to the home to prepare for this journey as well. The nurse helped with organizing all of this as well. She is a blessing to this family.
> 
> ...


How wonderful for Bella and her family to have the knowledge that Jesus is with her no matter what happens this week(not that thye did't knw that but a wonderful reinforcement of it for them). Bella like an articulate young girl to be able to say this at just over 3.
So very hard for this family. And so hard for the parents to balance all the needs (physical and emotional) of all the kids.

Have you ever posted the pizza casserole recipe?- you mention it so often sounds good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This might be useful for those of us who have hand pain. It was posted in newest topics.
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=22076&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


They look good. I'm heading out soon for a walk and coffee and will look for some small rubber balls. That sound slike it will feel good.
As I spend a lot of time on both my computer and knitting I need to look after my hands. Mind you I spend so much time doing both that at least I change the actions frequently!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new Tea Party. Have never heard of coffee maker recipes before. 
Sorry to hear that Bella's family social worker caused them so much unnecessary trouble.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tried to post a pic from an ad but can't get it to work....oh well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look good. I'm heading out soon for a walk and coffee and will look for some small rubber balls. That sound slike it will feel good.
> As I spend a lot of time on both my computer and knitting I need to look after my hands. Mind you I spend so much time doing both that at least I change the actions frequently!


I didn't look at the link, but if it is the bouncy ball exercises, they work! I do them. In fact, I gave everyone a bouncy ball at KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Heading for bed. Good night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't look at the link, but if it is the bouncy ball exercises, they work! I do them. In fact, I gave everyone a bouncy ball at KAP.


Haven't managed to get away yet- but have fully caught up on the computer so on my way now- but had managed to forget that I wanted the balls so thanks for the reminder!
These are rolling the small ball under your hand-or between your hands if you don't have a solid surface.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, I think the leg warmers sound like a good idea for your cold legs at night. I also recently heard that quinine helped leg cramps. You can get it in tonic water. Schwepps makes a good one.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I could hardly believe the first recipes that are being cooked/steamed in a coffee pot. I wonder how coffee would taste after making salmon, among other things, in it. :>(
I don't have a coffee pot which might be just as well. Imagine being able to keep your door open all night and not be concerned about anyone coming in to rob you. What a place to live. Sorry the kiddos have been sick and hope that you stayed far away from them, Sam. You don't need what they have had. We are still in desperate need of rain. A good things there aren't forests here as in CA or we would be in worse trouble. Hope all have a pleasant weekend and those sick or in pain will be feeling much better. Thank you to the ladies who kindly do the summaries and for all the recipes to read.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have to go back and catch up on last week's tp.
Have bookmarked the slippers link.

Have had a headache this afternoon and evening. So I am off to bef. 

Finished pair 8 and almost done the first slipper of pair 9.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to drink a couple glasses of tonic water a day - maybe i should get back in the habit. i'm thinking leg warmers is a good idea. === sam



machriste said:


> Sam, I think the leg warmers sound like a good idea for your cold legs at night. I also recently heard that quinine helped leg cramps. You can get it in tonic water. Schwepps makes a good one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never worried - and i have never locked the door when i leave. but i'm with caren - maybe it is time to shut it - the nights are really getting cold. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I could hardly believe the first recipes that are being cooked/steamed in a coffee pot. I wonder how coffee would taste after making salmon, among other things, in it. :>(
> I don't have a coffee pot which might be just as well. Imagine being able to keep your door open all night and not be concerned about anyone coming in to rob you. What a place to live. Sorry the kiddos have been sick and hope that you stayed far away from them, Sam. You don't need what they have had. We are still in desperate need of rain. A good things there aren't forests here as in CA or we would be in worse trouble. Hope all have a pleasant weekend and those sick or in pain will be feeling much better. Thank you to the ladies who kindly do the summaries and for all the recipes to read.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, me thinks you are as cold blooded as I am. Leg warmers would not help me as its my feet themselves that are icy. But wool socks work well as do fleece socks I got at REI. They were a bit pricey but wash and wear well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i may have to think about wool or fleece socks - my feet feel like ice also and they just don't get warm. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, me thinks you are as cold blooded as I am. Leg warmers would not help me as its my feet themselves that are icy. But wool socks work well as do fleece socks I got at REI. They were a bit pricey but wash and wear well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i may have to think about wool or fleece socks - my feet feel like ice also and they just don't get warm. --- sam


I have a love pair of wool socks I got while I was i in Scotland, they come up over my knees. They are great when my feet get cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i may have to think about wool or fleece socks - my feet feel like ice also and they just don't get warm. --- sam


Maybe you need to get Heidi to sew you a wheat bag you can heat in the microwave. I love them when I get cold. Throw it in the bed for a few minutes, makes it so nice to crawl into.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a love pair of wool socks I got while I was i in Scotland, they come up over my knees. They are great when my feet get cold.


My feet get really cold and I put on some nice thick wool socks then within about half an hour I'm kicking them off and sticking my feet out from under the duvet because I'm to hot ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to get Heidi to sew you a wheat bag you can heat in the microwave. I love them when I get cold. Throw it in the bed for a few minutes, makes it so nice to crawl into.


We were warned here not to use them as bed warmers- someone used hers that way the other night and the bed caught fire. They also mentione overheating so it may well have been a combination of them. She was not in the bed at the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My feet get really cold and I put on some nice thick wool socks then within about half an hour I'm kicking them off and sticking my feet out from under the duvet because I'm to hot ,


That is what I do too, now if I could only get to sleep when my feet were good I'd be okay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were warned here not to use them as bed warmers- someone used hers that way the other night and the bed caught fire. They also mentione overheating so it may well have been a combination of them. She was not in the bed at the time.


I have used rice bags for years to warm the kids beds. In summer I freeze the rice bags inside ziplock bags and use them to cool the bottom of the bed. I made a few larger rice bags for the secretaries they would best them and put their feet in them in the winter while sitting at their desks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Gosh another week already! Back soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ready for a wonderful and inspiring workshop with Sandy. Have a peaceful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ready for a wonderful and inspiring workshop with Sandy. Have a peaceful day.


That sounds like it will be a wonderful workshop...enjoy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Haven't managed to get away yet- but have fully caught up on the computer so on my way now- but had managed to forget that I wanted the balls so thanks for the reminder!
> These are rolling the small ball under your hand-or between your hands if you don't have a solid surface.


Yes, that would be the one. Be sure not to get a really hard one. I get mine at the Dollar store in the toy department. I also got the ones for KAP at Target. I think there were 12 in a bag for $3.99. I do think a tennis ball would work in a pinch. I even roll them under my feet sometimes. Especially if I have done a lot of walking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were warned here not to use them as bed warmers- someone used hers that way the other night and the bed caught fire. They also mentione overheating so it may well have been a combination of them. She was not in the bed at the time.


Wow! She must have really over heated it! At the very most, they should only be heated 2 minutes. And if used a lot, put a small glass of water in with it when you microwave it.

I make mine with field corn. I don't like the smell of the rice in them after they are heated. I have never used wheat. I was wondering the other day if we could use soy beans. We were driving past a huge field of them that were being harvested.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my spot...Sam sounds like you need to knit yourself some wool socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NZ has just gone on to Summer time- so it is back to dark mornings until the sun catches up with us.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, me thinks you are as cold blooded as I am. Leg warmers would not help me as its my feet themselves that are icy. But wool socks work well as do fleece socks I got at REI. They were a bit pricey but wash and wear well.


REI ----- what or where is this shop? Mail order? Help!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies. 
I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL. 
We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
So sad to read of peoples losses and problems, I'm sending tons of good wishes to all. Bella is a real trouper, her family don't have it easy do they.
A dear friend in Guernsey has joined those who have had the scary BC diagnosis, so had a 'lumpectomy' on Monday, but came home the same day! She has to go for radiotherapy in a few weeks, but at present seems to be healing well. It is early stage so we are all hoping this will work. 
Meanwhile there's a big fuss going on over the dr who was GP of the dear friend I lost nearly 2 years ago with the recurrent melanoma which affected her liver. Someone has complained about his treatment of four terminal cases, one being hers, so he can't practise again until the investigation is completed - and only if found competent. It's awful for the families involved as you wonder if they might have been saved by different treatment. 
Enough of this! It's been a lovely bright if cool day here in London area, so I'm hoping it stays nice in the West Midlands where I'm bound. Might even get a chance to catch up some more if we don't have any panics. I am looking forward to getting there - one more train after this, then a wall or taxi, cup of tea and an early night I hope.
Love and hugs, Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


Good to hear from you, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to hear from you, Lin!


Yes it is good to hear from you and I hope you get your early night after all that travelling 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NZ has just gone on to Summer time- so it is back to dark mornings until the sun catches up with us.


I am sorry for you as I hate these time changes. I am wondering how Ringo does with the artificial changes. We will shortly be changing to fall time and Molly just seems to get up at the same time, no matter what the clock says. Good luck on your own internal clock change.
Back from the opthalmologist, so far no major eyesight changes, which is good as there is a long history of glaucoma in my family history. It is a beautiful fall day here, but as Sam reminded me, I need to get busy on the latest order of flies, then on to some more relaxed Christmas box tying.
Loved the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sorry for you as I hate these time changes. I am wondering how Ringo does with the artificial changes. We will shortly be changing to fall time and Molly just seems to get up at the same time, no matter what the clock says. Good luck on your own internal clock change.
> Back from the opthalmologist, so far no major eyesight changes, which is good as there is a long history of glaucoma in my family history. It is a beautiful fall day here, but as Sam reminded me, I need to get busy on the latest order of flies, then on to some more relaxed Christmas box tying.
> Loved the beautiful pictures.


I am glad you got a good report! Ringo is used to my being up early- but we made the change a good week ago- feeding and pills an hour earlier, to see if that would help. Off to church soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NZ has just gone on to Summer time- so it is back to dark mornings until the sun catches up with us.


We'll be doing the "fall back" soon in the clock -- always takes awhile to adjust to the difference. We've been having wonderful weather -- wish it could be like this year around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


Good to hear from you...you have been very busy with alot happening in your lives. Hope you have a good trip and that all goes well at your in-laws and then have a safe and uneventful trip back home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be doing the "fall back" soon in the clock -- always takes awhile to adjust to the difference. We've been having wonderful weather -- wish it could be like this year around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a bag full of wheat? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to get Heidi to sew you a wheat bag you can heat in the microwave. I love them when I get cold. Throw it in the bed for a few minutes, makes it so nice to crawl into.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not at the speed i knit socks. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just marking my spot...Sam sounds like you need to knit yourself some wool socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that forward or backward? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> NZ has just gone on to Summer time- so it is back to dark mornings until the sun catches up with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the main store is in seattle. www.rei.com will get you there. it is what is called a coop - if you join you get dividends every year in proporation of what you bought during the year - if i remember right - if you are a member there is a price drop and you get notices of special sales, etc. they have a lovely store in seattle - if you are ever in seattle you should make it one of your sights to see. they even have a rock climbing wall so you can try out the equipment before you buy it. they always had wonderful sweaters and outer wear also. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> REI ----- what or where is this shop? Mail order? Help!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you lin - tons of healing energy on its way to help you fil get back in the pink real quick. hope you have time to post again to let us know how your fil is. it does sound as though you life lately has been filled with comings and goings - hopefully when bil is back life will slow down a little for you and your husband. --- sam



TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what city is that? is the tall structure a miniret? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is exactly what i said to kathy today when we left for lunch - lovely day. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be doing the "fall back" soon in the clock -- always takes awhile to adjust to the difference. We've been having wonderful weather -- wish it could be like this year around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NZ has just gone on to Summer time- so it is back to dark mornings until the sun catches up with us.


Welcome to your summer! We have not changed time yet, but we just had our first day of autumn a day or two ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


I am happy to see you post! I am so sorry you are having to deal with so much. I hope that it will soon slow down a little so that you can spend more time with us. Prayers for you FIL for his surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sorry for you as I hate these time changes. I am wondering how Ringo does with the artificial changes. We will shortly be changing to fall time and Molly just seems to get up at the same time, no matter what the clock says. Good luck on your own internal clock change.
> Back from the opthalmologist, so far no major eyesight changes, which is good as there is a long history of glaucoma in my family history. It is a beautiful fall day here, but as Sam reminded me, I need to get busy on the latest order of flies, then on to some more relaxed Christmas box tying.
> Loved the beautiful pictures.


I am glad you had good news from the opthamalogist. Did you get your fly tieing vise fixed?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for Bella and her family to have the knowledge that Jesus is with her no matter what happens this week(not that thye did't knw that but a wonderful reinforcement of it for them). Bella like an articulate young girl to be able to say this at just over 3.
> So very hard for this family. And so hard for the parents to balance all the needs (physical and emotional) of all the kids.
> 
> Have you ever posted the pizza casserole recipe?- you mention it so often sounds good.


I have shared the recipe before, but I can share it again. It is super easy and well liked. I buy egg free noodles for Bella's family since one of the children has an egg allergy.

16 oz box of rotini noodles
3 cans of pizza sauce
1 pound of sweet Italian sausage or ground beef
pepperoni (I buy a bag of miniature ones and put in half of the bag)
seasonings to one's likings for Italian flavoring
16 oz of mozzarella cheese

I cook the noodles while I cook the sausage or ground beef. Drain off the grease from the meat. Add the sauce and simmer. When noodles are cooked and drained add them to the meat sauce. Put the mixture in a casserole dish and top with cheese. Bake in the oven for 15 minutes at 325 *F. Matthew has me add black olive slices to our casserole. I would like to add onion and bell pepper, but then Matthew won't eat it. One could certainly make it without meat and just use vegetables to one's likings. I don't eat mushrooms, but they would work well with this meal as well. Matthew won't eat spaghetti sauce, but he will eat pizza casserole which is why I make it. Bella's siblings love this meal as well. Of course I always take other healthy fixings to Bella's family with this meal. It is fast and easy to make when I come home from work and find out hours earlier that I am making a meal for a family. The 3rd grader was telling his friend that I make the best pizza casserole which is a wonderful compliment.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella's mom posted a picture of Bella and Faith on Bella's hospital bed. She is officially checked into the hospital and waiting for the IV and procedures that are to start today. I think that picture needs to be sent to the lady who screwed up the qualifying financial help for the hotel expenses. At least we know she is admitted and things are starting to get done. Bella's daddy won't be able to get there until tomorrow evening, but she has her mommy and her home nurse with her. She loves the home nurse that is with her right now. The nurse officially does not get paid now that Bella is in the hospital, but she wants to stay until Bella is out of surgery on Monday which makes Bella and her mommy happy.

I worked a long day today. Just a bit tired now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have shared the recipe before, but I can share it again. It is super easy and well liked. I buy egg free noodles for Bella's family since one of the children has an egg allergy.
> 
> 16 oz box of rotini noodles
> 3 cans of pizza sauce
> ...


Thank you for sharing this again. I just saved it in my Evernote file.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - lovely photos!
Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I am starting the weekend by connecting once again with you all. T he weather here is excessively warm and not cooling over the night. This is not our usual weather pattern. It has been so dry here that an unusual shower of fair strength really was welcomed although it left the next day quite uncomfortable due to the humidity. We went from winter directl into summer earlier in the month and has been a very prolonged period of excessive heat. I have had problems with the circulation in my legs since the convention last month and just now have got the swellng and inflammation relieved. A nasty lesion has persisted due to poor circulation, trauma with serous drainage. We have 
worried about probable cellulitis, but are not willing yet
to start antibiotics and start more months trying to settle my bowel down again. It is difficult to balance all the conditions from which I suffer and decide which course of treatment is the least harmful. There is quite a lot of pain in both lower legs which seems to be improving on a new
rx for retained water and my breathing does not seem quite so diffficult. Also my blood pressure is improved during the day, but continues to be unacceptible levels upon waking
sometimes over 200/70. I eat as little salt as possible and have tried to keep fluid intake down despite the hot weather. I wish I had air conditioning in the remaining 
portions of the house as I am more or less confined to the bedroom in the hot portions of the day. I have knitted more
dish clothes for my new house helpers as they do not accept any pay, but are helping out in the Christian tradition. I almost thought that that did not exist anymore,but Jehovah has blessed me with these helpers and I am grateful to him and to them. So much suffering for those with cancer and so may afflicted thusly! The poor child and her family it almost makes me want to cry. Such callous disregard by the social worker to allow the interference when they are already overburdened. She should be made to pay for the
accomodations out of her salary/. Thanks be to God that a
caring person is contributing here time to comfort mom and child. I have not been impressed with social workers that
I have encountered. They seem to deny a lot of medical needs. I will close and catch up with all later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Malark...It is good to hear from you. It is difficult for so many when the weather is either too hot or too cold. So hard to find a balance so you can feel good. I hope you can sit and rest when the blood pressure is so high.

KateB...The baby and daddy look great. Wow, 4 months old already. How is Luke doing?

Just a note on pizza casserole, my boys like it if I buy pepperoni and cut it up instead of buying the presliced version. It seems to be a bit spicier if I cut it up. For younger children, I buy the sliced version. It really is a fast meal for me to put together.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


What a little cutie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you had good news from the opthamalogist. Did you get your fly tieing vise fixed?


I was most fortunate in that I got next day service and the replacement head was here in 3 days. All is well..just wanting to be outside on this glorious fall day. The aspens and oaks on the mountains are already dimming their wonderful red and gold leaves, the maple, royal locus and apricot in the back yard have turned yellow, and the grapes are getting their dusky copper purple hue. Fall is, indeed here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Hello Caitlin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I was most fortunate in that I got next day service and the replacement head was here in 3 days. All is well..just wanting to be outside on this glorious fall day. The aspens and oaks on the mountains are already dimming their wonderful red and gold leaves, the maple, royal locus and apricot in the back yard have turned yellow, and the grapes are getting their dusky copper purple hue. Fall is, indeed here.


I am glad you had such fast service. I was wondering if it was repaired so you could get your orders finished. I sure understand wanting to be outside on a pretty day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Oh my the time has gone fast, she is just as cute as ever. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Very sweet photo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am starting the weekend by connecting once again with you all. T he weather here is excessively warm and not cooling over the night. This is not our usual weather pattern. It has been so dry here that an unusual shower of fair strength really was welcomed although it left the next day quite uncomfortable due to the humidity. We went from winter directl into summer earlier in the month and has been a very prolonged period of excessive heat. I have had problems with the circulation in my legs since the convention last month and just now have got the swellng and inflammation relieved. A nasty lesion has persisted due to poor circulation, trauma with serous drainage. We have
> worried about probable cellulitis, but are not willing yet
> to start antibiotics and start more months trying to settle my bowel down again. It is difficult to balance all the conditions from which I suffer and decide which course of treatment is the least harmful. There is quite a lot of pain in both lower legs which seems to be improving on a new
> rx for retained water and my breathing does not seem quite so diffficult. Also my blood pressure is improved during the day, but continues to be unacceptible levels upon waking
> ...


Good to see you, Marge. Wish you were feeling better. Continuing prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to your summer! We have not changed time yet, but we just had our first day of autumn a day or two ago.


Tammi Do you change time like us the end of October


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Beautiful pictures Kate , I especially like the second one , the expression on little Caitlin s face made me laugh , she's gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you change time like us the end of October


Our clocks go back an hour on 1st November this year.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got to bed - dear FIL supplied me with TWO glasses of red, despite abstaining himself, when I arrived at 9 pm. so now I'm very sleepy- was up at 5.30am.
Thanks for all the kind greetings. Marlake Marge, good to hear from you too. Kate, that darling granddaughter Caitlin is a bobby-dazzler, so cute, and dads not bad.....
Will try to post more tomorrow, meanwhile its good night from me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Our clocks go back an hour on 1st November this year.


Here they go back the last Sunday in October so this year it will be the 25th


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally finished knitting the little white dress that has kept me busy this week , just have to sew the seams which I'm leaving till tomorrow .there is a coat to Match it but I'm going to knit a few simple things before I start that. 

How are you doing with your slippers Mel almost done ? 
Hope your headache has gone 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slippers to knit - more slippers --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Basic-Chunky-Slippers-from-Patons


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I rearranged furniture this morning in the living room and gave it a good vacuuming. Hope my new arrangement works better for knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that forward or backward? --- sam


Forward, Sam! We lost an hour's sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what city is that? is the tall structure a miniret? --- sam


It is Auckland, Sam! To my knowledge we have no Minarets, although we have an increasing number of Muslim immigrants. The structure is known as the Sky Tower, beside the Casino, and has a revolving restaurant near the top. There are challenges every so often to climb the stairs, rather than take the lift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to your summer! We have not changed time yet, but we just had our first day of autumn a day or two ago.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they go back the last Sunday in October so this year it will be the 25th


The time will be back to normal by the time I go over there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...I am wondering what the difference is between a Gansey and and Aran sweater. They are both beautiful, but I am curious of the difference for these sweaters.

Caren...Will you be entering into winter or summer when you move? Of course, winter there will not be what your winter here would be. 

Rookie...Are you feeling better now. Sounds like you are tackling big projects again. I can't wait to see the new landscaping to your home. You certainly have been busy this year with changing the look of your home. 

Tonight I am putting tie strings on baby sweaters and matching them with random hats. I try to match the sweaters as well as possible with the stash of hats in the basement. We have hat makers and sweater makers. I get the honors of putting tie strings on sweaters when needed and matching sweaters to hats. Some knitters make matching hats for the sweaters and others do not. I keep the hats in storage at my home and match things up as needed. I don't make the hats though. I have not made any sweaters lately due to my schedule and lack of ambition. Today I worked almost 11 hours so I am having to muster up the drive to get things done tonight. The sweaters get packaged Monday evening so cannot delay. Matthew will be helping with packaging school kits tomorrow and layette kits on Monday evening. My friend will take him to lunch on Monday and Matthew will help with set up for the layette assembly that will take place in the evening. He will be the muscles in moving many boxes of baby items and bars of soap. I will stop by in the afternoon to see how things are going, but I am teaching a class that evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tammi Do you change time like us the end of October


We do, but I can't remember the date. Just looked it up. November 1, 2015 at 2 A.M. We fall back 1 hour.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Finally got to bed - dear FIL supplied me with TWO glasses of red, despite abstaining himself, when I arrived at 9 pm. so now I'm very sleepy- was up at 5.30am.
> Thanks for all the kind greetings. Marlake Marge, good to hear from you too. Kate, that darling granddaughter Caitlin is a bobby-dazzler, so cute, and dads not bad.....
> Will try to post more tomorrow, meanwhile its good night from me.


I am glad to hear you made it safely. Good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I am wondering what the difference is between a Gansey and and Aran sweater. They are both beautiful, but I am curious of the difference for these sweaters.
> 
> Caren...Will you be entering into winter or summer when you move? Of course, winter there will not be what your winter here would be.
> 
> ...


The Gansey is known to have been around longer- the Aran jumper goes back only to 1910, with the beginnings of a cottage industry for the women of those islands, essentially Arans are cabled almost in their entirety, without the complex of purl stitches that many Ganseys are decorated with.
Both are suitable as fisherman's jumpers, and in more recent designs will be knitted bottom up for both body and sleeves rather than the more traditional method of knitting circular for the body, to the armhole, with it's gusset, straight up the yoke, a shoulder strap which is knitted not sewn, and stitches picked up around the armhole, and knit down to the cuff. Particularly if you have a cone the only time you use a sewing needle is to darn in the few ends around the shoulders and neck, and at the ribbing.
From my opening to the Lace Party Gansey Project:

Guernseys/Ganseys were originally a seaman's sweater, knit in the sea ports around the coast of Britain, the Netherlands, and possibly Belgium. My main sources are :
_Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans_ - Gladys Thompson
_Traditional Guernsey and Jersey Knitting_  Rae Compton
_Fishermen's Sweaters_  Alice Starmore
_Aran Knitting_  Alice Starmore, (the introduction to this is fascinating reading)
_Country Weekend Knits_  Madeline Weston
_Kid's Knits_ -Lesley Anne Price has a Cornish Gansey for those who feel designing their own to be too much.
and lastly but by now means least, for this project
_Knitting Ganseys_  Beth Brown -Reinsel


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I rearranged furniture this morning in the living room and gave it a good vacuuming. Hope my new arrangement works better for knitting.


You have more energy than I do!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Malarkey, healing energy sent your way.kate, Caitlin is gorgeous and her dad is a looker too.
Off to google if REI has stores in Texas. I believe they are mainly a west coast chain. And as Sam said they started in Seattle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

81Brighteyes, looks like REI has stores in Houston and Dallas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were warned here not to use them as bed warmers- someone used hers that way the other night and the bed caught fire. They also mentione overheating so it may well have been a combination of them. She was not in the bed at the time.


You must have different types than what I made, if you overheat the wheat it stinks, burned smell, & you would smell it long before it would catch fire.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a bag full of wheat? --- sam


Yes,I just put wheat in a cotton bag & then made a removable cover, like a pillow sham with overlap in back that can be removed to wash. I'm not sure how many pounds of wheat maybe 3 & in my microwave I just hit the popcorn setting, 2 minutes 25 seconds & it's warm but not too hot. One year I made about 20 for friends & family for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, Caitlyn is sure growing, what a cutie & Dad too.
Julie, lovely photos.
Lin, good to hear from you, hope al ges well with your FILs surgery. & life settles down for you.
Marlark Marj, sorry you've been so unwell, I hope you are on the mend soon. Here they sometimes treat persistent ulcers th plain yourgert on the dressing. I don't understand how it works but if your leg won't heal you could perhaps inquire about that if you wish to avoid antibiotics

We are the only Province that stays the same time all year long, I like it that way.

We had showers this morning so no combining for a few days again. My sister called & invited us for supper she also invited my aunt, cousin & her husband. We had a wonderful turkey supper & great visit.
I took her a rubbermaid tub full of potatoes, carrots, beets, celery, red & green cabbage & tomatoes, they were very pleased to get it & my BIL was on Vancouver island fishing last month so we came home with a huge salmon filet & some fresh canned salmon I think it was a great trade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and even more slippers --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Christmas/Holiday-Knit-Slippers-from-Bernat

and a crocheted pair.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Socks-and-Slippers/Fireside-Slippers-from-Red-Heart-Yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - i bet you are anxious to see her. --- sam



KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you marge - hopefully the humidity will lessen and be more comfortable for you. --- sam



marlark said:


> I am starting the weekend by connecting once again with you all. T he weather here is excessively warm and not cooling over the night. This is not our usual weather pattern. It has been so dry here that an unusual shower of fair strength really was welcomed although it left the next day quite uncomfortable due to the humidity. We went from winter directl into summer earlier in the month and has been a very prolonged period of excessive heat. I have had problems with the circulation in my legs since the convention last month and just now have got the swellng and inflammation relieved. A nasty lesion has persisted due to poor circulation, trauma with serous drainage. We have
> worried about probable cellulitis, but are not willing yet
> to start antibiotics and start more months trying to settle my bowel down again. It is difficult to balance all the conditions from which I suffer and decide which course of treatment is the least harmful. There is quite a lot of pain in both lower legs which seems to be improving on a new
> rx for retained water and my breathing does not seem quite so diffficult. Also my blood pressure is improved during the day, but continues to be unacceptible levels upon waking
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a picture if you have time please. or we can wait and see the entire outfit. --- sam --- don't forget shoes to match.



Swedenme said:


> I finally finished knitting the little white dress that has kept me busy this week , just have to sew the seams which I'm leaving till tomorrow .there is a coat to Match it but I'm going to knit a few simple things before I start that.
> 
> How are you doing with your slippers Mel almost done ?
> Hope your headache has gone
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep forgetting - spring forward - fall backward. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Forward, Sam! We lost an hour's sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they do that with the space needle in seattle - i don't think i could have ever walked all the way up - although when i was about eight i walked up the washington monument and rode down - rode back up and walked down. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is Auckland, Sam! To my knowledge we have no Minarets, although we have an increasing number of Muslim immigrants. The structure is known as the Sky Tower, beside the Casino, and has a revolving restaurant near the top. There are challenges every so often to climb the stairs, rather than take the lift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they also have mail order at www.rei.com --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> 81Brighteyes, looks like REI has stores in Houston and Dallas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be there when you cook the salmon. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Caitlyn is sure growing, what a cutie & Dad too.
> Julie, lovely photos.
> Lin, good to hear from you, hope al ges well with your FILs surgery. & life settles down for you.
> Marlark Marj, sorry you've been so unwell, I hope you are on the mend soon. Here they sometimes treat persistent ulcers th plain yourgert on the dressing. I don't understand how it works but if your leg won't heal you could perhaps inquire about that if you wish to avoid antibiotics
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


Lovely photos Julie. One day I hope to see some of NZ in person, but meanwhile the photos will have to do! Weather changes are mirror images as this morning here is cool and crisp, quite autumnal, and the days are definitely 'drawing in'


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I rearranged furniture this morning in the living room and gave it a good vacuuming. Hope my new arrangement works better for knitting.


Oh dear, I have this strange vision of all your furniture busy knitting yarn stretched between chair and table legs :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, you sound as busy as ever. Nothing can beat produce from your garden despite the work involved. I imagine you couldn't expect to just 'pop down to the shops' whenever you needed something.
Is salmon fishing very popular? When we were in Canada two years ago the airport at Port Hardy had a checking for boxes of fish on ice, so I assume that fishing trips are a big thing there. I'll never forget seeing all the salmon in the harbour area, so many that you felt that you could walk on them!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad to hear you made it safely. Good night.


Thanks Tami, I've had a good nights sleep so feeling revived (but still in bed)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Caitlyn is sure growing, what a cutie & Dad too.
> Julie, lovely photos.
> Lin, good to hear from you, hope al ges well with your FILs surgery. & life settles down for you.
> Marlark Marj, sorry you've been so unwell, I hope you are on the mend soon. Here they sometimes treat persistent ulcers th plain yourgert on the dressing. I don't understand how it works but if your leg won't heal you could perhaps inquire about that if you wish to avoid antibiotics
> ...


Both Harbours are very lovely.
I believe honey applied to the skin can heal when all else has failed, certainly worked for my Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep forgetting - spring forward - fall backward. ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think they do that with the space needle in seattle - i don't think i could have ever walked all the way up - although when i was about eight i walked up the washington monument and rode down - rode back up and walked down. --- sam


 :thumbup: good on you, Sam at 8!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely photos Julie. One day I hope to see some of NZ in person, but meanwhile the photos will have to do! Weather changes are mirror images as this morning here is cool and crisp, quite autumnal, and the days are definitely 'drawing in'


When you do we must meet up!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I am wondering what the difference is between a Gansey and and Aran sweater. They are both beautiful, but I am curious of the difference for these sweaters.
> 
> Caren...Will you be entering into winter or summer when you move? Of course, winter there will not be what your winter here would be.
> 
> ...


Entering winter same as here. Well much milder but still winter. 
That must be fun trying to match the sweaters with hats. There will be some happy little ones to receive the sweaters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a picture if you have time please. or we can wait and see the entire outfit. --- sam --- don't forget shoes to match.


Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes 
The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to hear from you, Lin!


Ditto... we have missed you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that forward or backward? --- sam


RE summer time.... Spring forward. We follow Julie next weekend I think.

PS.... lovely photos by the way Julie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Good heavens 4 months already!! She is ADORABLE. I just love roly poly babies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be doing the "fall back" soon in the clock -- always takes awhile to adjust to the difference. We've been having wonderful weather -- wish it could be like this year around.


And we spring forward next weekend -which I know only because of dear old goggle. We have lovely weather as well- like you I would be happy with this all year (well some wet days as well would be helpful, or maybe wet nights).
Sound slike many of us are enjoying our weather currently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


Good to hear from you.
Was onlyb wondering today how you are going. Feats in Socks are holding the fort for my favourite local dyer at a weekly market and was thinking about the start of the group, which of course led me to thinking of you.
Life sure sounds busy for you currently. Hope the next week can be quite while you are with your MIL. Is your FIL in all the time you are there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i keep forgetting - spring forward - fall backward. ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


Oh Sonja they are just gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have shared the recipe before, but I can share it again. It is super easy and well liked. I buy egg free noodles for Bella's family since one of the children has an egg allergy.
> 
> 16 oz box of rotini noodles
> 3 cans of pizza sauce
> ...


Thanks- I couldn't find it in my main course from KP so I now have it- what type of size are your tins spagetti sauce? I won't use the olives!
How lovely of Bella's nurse to stay around even though she is not being paid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am starting the weekend by connecting once again with you all. T he weather here is excessively warm and not cooling over the night. This is not our usual weather pattern. It has been so dry here that an unusual shower of fair strength really was welcomed although it left the next day quite uncomfortable due to the humidity. We went from winter directl into summer earlier in the month and has been a very prolonged period of excessive heat. I have had problems with the circulation in my legs since the convention last month and just now have got the swellng and inflammation relieved. A nasty lesion has persisted due to poor circulation, trauma with serous drainage. We have
> worried about probable cellulitis, but are not willing yet
> to start antibiotics and start more months trying to settle my bowel down again. It is difficult to balance all the conditions from which I suffer and decide which course of treatment is the least harmful. There is quite a lot of pain in both lower legs which seems to be improving on a new
> rx for retained water and my breathing does not seem quite so diffficult. Also my blood pressure is improved during the day, but continues to be unacceptible levels upon waking
> ...


Good to hear from you but sorry to hear that things are if anything a bit worse than last time. Especially with the heat already so bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have different types than what I made, if you overheat the wheat it stinks, burned smell, & you would smell it long before it would catch fire.


I gather it was so hot it set her bed alight (she wasn't in the bed).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And we spring forward next weekend. We have lovely weather as well- like you I would be happy with htis all year (well some wet days as well would be helpful, or maybe wet nights).


That's what we had this summer lovely sunny days and when it did rain it was mainly during the night . Hope you get the same . It's turned into another lovely day here , a bit misty early this morning but lovely sunshine now 
The leaves are falling though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Sonja they are just gorgeous!


Thank you Cathy I'm hoping it will make a nice Christmas outfit for some baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


I like the contrast of the red and white, very snazzy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE summer time.... Spring forward. We follow Julie next weekend I think.
> 
> PS.... lovely photos by the way Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


That is so very cute. 👍👍👍 well done I love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful outfit, Sonja!!

Julie, beautiful photos from your niece - is this Alastair's daughter? How is he doing these days?

Another beautiful day dawning - it's AppleFest days at a local village. It should be a nice day to walk around there and people watch. We'll do that after we finish putting in the bushes and plants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the contrast of the red and white, very snazzy!


Thank you Julie and I love your nieces pictures especially the waterfall it's beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so very cute. 👍👍👍 well done I love it.


Thank you Caren and Rookie . Will do something different for a while before doing the coat 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45 am here and I have been awake since 7.

On the last slipper of pair 10. Thankfully. I honestly do believe I could knit them in my sleep. Lol.

Marge so happy to see you again. Sorry to hear of your pain.

TNS happy to see you again. 

Sonja the headache seems to be gone. Your little outfit is adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the football season has finished for the South Australian level- the team who beat us last week won today- and I think the other team would have been the favourites. So don't feel so bad about losing so badly to them as I did!

Night night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful outfit, Sonja!!
> 
> Julie, beautiful photos from your niece - is this Alastair's daughter? How is he doing these days?
> 
> Another beautiful day dawning - it's AppleFest days at a local village. It should be a nice day to walk around there and people watch. We'll do that after we finish putting in the bushes and plants.


Yes, Alastair's oldest child, only daughter, the one who is an engineer. Alastair is doing pretty well at the moment, can walk only short distances, not allowed to drive, but could focus well enough to watch the Rugby World cup games. Has been getting some gardening done, too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and I love your nieces pictures especially the waterfall it's beautiful
> Sonja


I get a vicarious pleasure from these- once upon a time they were the sorts of places I would walk to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Lin. You most definitely had a run of "issues" to deal with. Hoping yur friend is able t secure a job soon.

Glad your DD has acquired the two kittens. I'm sure they are quite good company. It makes me think of something my DH read ths weekend.....A dog thinks about humans and says to themself "they feed and water ...they must be gods. The cat also ponders "they feed and water me"...I must be a god. Thought that was cute.

Hope the next leg of your travels go well and are free of "issues".
Hugs!]


TNS said:


> Hello all my dear KTP friends! I'm taking this chance to post whilst travelling by train with onboard wi-Fi. Sorry to have been absent for a while, but have tried to keep up via the excellent and very useful summaries - thanks ladies.
> I'm now travelling up to my in laws as DHs brother is away for a week's vacation - Sod's law dictates that this is when dear FIL is scheduled to go into hospital so I am going to stay with MIL.
> We have been very busy with all sorts of 'problems' , mostly other people's but also within my family, so not had much spare time. Just as I was expecting a quiet week or two one of our Bangladeshi friends called in distress as he had an argument with his boss of 13 years, and was leaving the job in Alderney but that meant no accommodation. He has to have a work permit being a foreign national, and thought it would be possible to change it for a job in Guernsey, so came to stay with us whilst job seeking. He worked really hard at getting a new job, and was offered one on trial in the kitchens at an Italian restaurant. They were very pleased with him but unfortunately the authorities said he could not do a kitchen job as his permit is for 'front of house' I.e waiter ot restaurant manager. He was able to work legitimately until this ruling was given, and was so sad to leave as he really liked his fellow workers and they him. So last weekend he had arranged to take the ferry to Jersey to try there. Sod's law again said that the ferry would be cancelled, but he could go on a later sailing, via France. But they said everyone would have to disembark in France, go through French immigration control then hope to be able to reboard the ferry before it left for Jersey; far too great a risk to take as it would mean finding accommodation if you missed the ferry, so we booked him on a flight the next morning. He did get there eventually!
> My daughter has got herself two delightful kittens from when she was at her placement at a vet hospital. They are so lovely, a male Balthazar, and a female Boudica. They were rescued with their mum and another kitten from a shed being demolished and were probably only 7 weeks old, so she was feeding them kitten food mashed into cat milk at first. They were both so inquisitive and tried to eat all sorts of things, including their litter, so we had to try out several sorts before finding one that wasn't appetising (pelleted wood shavings). Poor Boudica had quite severe constipation from, we presume, eating the clumping litter used at the vet hospital. There is very little that can be given to kits this young to help them so DD was worried, but all turned out well in the end and now they are growing like weeds.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. DH and I were watching a TV game show called The Price Is Right this past week and one of the prizes awarded was a trip to NZ.....wish it could have been my prize!


Lurker 2 said:


> Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, I have this strange vision of all your furniture busy knitting yarn stretched between chair and table legs :roll:


Only when the kitties get involved! :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, beautiful baby set.

Julie, NZ is gorgeous, and glad to hear Alistair is going along fairly well.

Off to breakfast...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be there when you cook the salmon. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is so cute! Love those little baby rolls. 


KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Alastair's oldest child, only daughter, the one who is an engineer. Alastair is doing pretty well at the moment, can walk only short distances, not allowed to drive, but could focus well enough to watch the Rugby World cup games. Has been getting some gardening done, too. Thanks for asking!


That's such very good news. Hope the recovery continues.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


Some people are very finicky about rules...I suggest - "no harm, no foul" on most of the rules that housing associations put together. One friend of mine is allowed only 3 pots on her patio!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Bonnie, you sound as busy as ever. Nothing can beat produce from your garden despite the work involved. I imagine you couldn't expect to just 'pop down to the shops' whenever you needed something.
> Is salmon fishing very popular? When we were in Canada two years ago the airport at Port Hardy had a checking for boxes of fish on ice, so I assume that fishing trips are a big thing there. I'll never forget seeing all the salmon in the harbour area, so many that you felt that you could walk on them!


Yes, it's pretty popular but expensive for most to go. 
DH has been once, he has a friend who retired to Port Alberni & now takes people out so I'm sure he will be going again.
A fellow I went to school with has a big boat & my BIL works with his nephew so he took them on a trip for a few days this summer.

No, I can't " pop down to the shops", we do have a grocery store in town but with limited stock-their produce is terrible- so I have to drive at least 1/2 to the town where I worked but they are also small or to Lloydminster so I ususally end up going to Lloyd when I need to do a stock-up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for beautiful pics.
Liz, feel your frustration. So petty.
Sonja, love the dress and slippers.
Workshop was wonderful. All day of peace, being with like minded women and practicing caring for ourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have REI stores here too. Closest one is in Atlanta. That's where DH tends to get most of his hiking equipment/clothing.


sassafras123 said:


> Malarkey, healing energy sent your way.kate, Caitlin is gorgeous and her dad is a looker too.
> Off to google if REI has stores in Texas. I believe they are mainly a west coast chain. And as Sam said they started in Seattle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


Some people always seem to get a bug up their butt about nothing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some people are very finicky about rules...I suggest - "no harm, no foul" on most of the rules that housing associations put together. One friend of mine is allowed only 3 pots on her patio!!


That seems a little crazy, I could understand them not wanting clutter but if itsmher patio she should be able to grow what she wants. 
Sometimes I think people get in those positions just so they can make & enforce rules


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's pretty popular but expensive for most to go.
> DH has been once, he has a friend who retired to Port Alberni & now takes people out so I'm sure he will be going again.
> A fellow I went to school with has a big boat & my BIL works with his nephew so he took them on a trip for a few days this summer.
> 
> No, I can't " pop down to the shops", we do have a grocery store in town but with limited stock-their produce is terrible- so I have to drive at least 1/2 to the town where I worked but they are also small or to Lloydminster so I ususally end up going to Lloyd when I need to do a stock-up


I should have said that by canning/freezing, etc I really cut down our food bill too as well as being able to know what is in our food. My friend was teasing me about the size of my garden". How many vegetables do you & Delbert eat?"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely outfit!



Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That seems a little crazy, I could understand them not wanting clutter but if itsmher patio she should be able to grow what she wants.
> Sometimes I think people get in those positions just so they can make & enforce rules


It does seem that a little power can go to some people's heads...also, conformity and uniformity seem to be the underlying factors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, that little dress & booties is beautiful. Some lucky baby to recieve that.
Desert Joy, I'm glad you had a great retreat.
Julie, lovely photos, thanks for sharing them as I'm sure I'll never get there to see it in person. I'm glad to hear Alistair is doing better, hope he continues to improve.

Well, must get moving, talk later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I should have said that by canning/freezing, etc I really cut down our food bill too as well as being able to know what is in our food. My friend was teasing me about the size of my garden". How many vegetables do you & Delbert eat?"


I missed having a garden this year; will definitely put one in next year. The Farmer's market has been pretty good this year and we have a local store that brings in produce from the nearby farms so we're pretty well stocked week to week; I just have to get some things to put up in the freezer for this winter; green beans, corn, sqush, beets and carrots. I may even dry some peppers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another group of beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Police officer just stopped by; dear Sydney had gotte out of the fenced back yard and neighbors were scared of him. We were unaware he was loose. Thanked the officer and corraled our wayward fella. Glad the neigbors are afraid of him; makes me feel safe knowing they wouldn't come into the back yard. Kind of funny too because he is such a wuss and shys aways from most people. Goooooood Sydney. Earning his keep. Of course now DH has to fix the fence where he got out. Thank goodness it is a relatively easy fix.



Lurker 2 said:


> Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the headache is gone. I worry about you. {{{HUGS}}}}


gagesmom said:


> 8:45 am here and I have been awake since 7.
> 
> On the last slipper of pair 10. Thankfully. I honestly do believe I could knit them in my sleep. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry about the hand slap....hope you told them your car was "visiting" to test out how secure the complex was. Ridiculous....the Board member must have just been a BORED MEMBER.


budasha said:


> I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think I could live comfortably in an area that had such restrictions....I know there are some in neighborhoods but thankfully not ours. On the otherhand, I do sometimes miss not being in a subdivision like I grew up in.


RookieRetiree said:


> Some people are very finicky about rules...I suggest - "no harm, no foul" on most of the rules that housing associations put together. One friend of mine is allowed only 3 pots on her patio!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just reading page 1 and so sadden by what Bella and her family are having to go through at this time. Mary, I'm sure they feel you are a God send. Bless you for all you do. Sending prayers.

Yesterday was a day of watching college football and baseball. My Rangers are doing well, even though they lost yesterday. The Texas Tech/TCU game almost gave me a heart attack! I wish Tech could have pulled it off, but TCU is ranked #3 and Tech lost by only 3 points in this high scoring game.

I'm doing the scoreboard KAL, but modifying the pattern. Texas is a little hot for the double thickness of the original. I'm doing it for the Cowboys. The first 2 games showed variety, but they have lost 2 of their best players, so I have no idea what the next games will show! I wish I had done Texas Tech. May see if I can go back and get caught up.

I'm trying to drink a lot of water to help my body get healthier. Problem: a lot of time in the bathroom! I'm hoping it helps the weight loss. I'm still doing WW, but not losing like I would like. I know I need to exercise a lot more than I do, but just can't get motivated.

Off to eat lunch and watch the Cowboy game. The Rangers will play during the football game so a lot of channel switching. 

Be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful. DH and I were watching a TV game show called The Price Is Right this past week and one of the prizes awarded was a trip to NZ.....wish it could have been my prize!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set.
> 
> Julie, NZ is gorgeous, and glad to hear Alistair is going along fairly well.
> 
> Off to breakfast...


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's such very good news. Hope the recovery continues.


I hope so, too! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for beautiful pics.
> Liz, feel your frustration. So petty.
> Sonja, love the dress and slippers.
> Workshop was wonderful. All day of peace, being with like minded women and practicing caring for ourselves.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, that little dress & booties is beautiful. Some lucky baby to recieve that.
> Desert Joy, I'm glad you had a great retreat.
> Julie, lovely photos, thanks for sharing them as I'm sure I'll never get there to see it in person. I'm glad to hear Alistair is doing better, hope he continues to improve.
> 
> Well, must get moving, talk later.


Thanks on both counts Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another group of beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Police officer just stopped by; dear Sydney had gotte out of the fenced back yard and neighbors were scared of him. We were unaware he was loose. Thanked the officer and corraled our wayward fella. Glad the neigbors are afraid of him; makes me feel safe knowing they wouldn't come into the back yard. Kind of funny too because he is such a wuss and shys aways from most people. Goooooood Sydney. Earning his keep. Of course now DH has to fix the fence where he got out. Thank goodness it is a relatively easy fix.


Thanks Gwen!
Oh the adventures with Sydney!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for beautiful pics.
> Liz, feel your frustration. So petty.
> Sonja, love the dress and slippers.
> Workshop was wonderful. All day of peace, being with like minded women and practicing caring for ourselves.


Thank you Joy 
Sounds like you had a wonderful day . Could do with one of those days 
Friday I spent most of the day at the hospital 
Saturday helped middle son move house and today moved all youngest sons bedroom furniture into spare bedroom so that he can decorate his room they way he wants . He has been saving for a while 
He has good taste like his mother 😄I like what he has bought so far but I don't know what his decorating skills will be like . Just hope mishka doesn't decide to help him 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Gwen and Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at that time i was a "patrol boy" - stood at crosswalks to help children across. in the spring we were issued something to sell - can't remember what it was - it cost $.50 (why did they take the cent mark off the keyboard?) - i sold a bunch at the local bar - lol - so - if you sold so many you got a free trip to washington dc - and i did and i got a three day weekend in washington dc. i can't remember any chaperons but i am sure there were some. we really did a lot in two days - travel took the equivalent one day. stayed in a hotel. lots of fun. we went to mt. vernon - spent time on the mall at all the monuments - some time in smithsonian - not nearly enough. wow - that's a blast from the past. -- -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: good on you, Sam at 8!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you say you just learned to crochet? that is beautiful - just perfect. a red coat will be beautiful with it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely scenery julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he have trouble with his eyes? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Alastair's oldest child, only daughter, the one who is an engineer. Alastair is doing pretty well at the moment, can walk only short distances, not allowed to drive, but could focus well enough to watch the Rugby World cup games. Has been getting some gardening done, too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you move? --- sam



budasha said:


> I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the scoreboard kal? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just reading page 1 and so sadden by what Bella and her family are having to go through at this time. Mary, I'm sure they feel you are a God send. Bless you for all you do. Sending prayers.
> 
> Yesterday was a day of watching college football and baseball. My Rangers are doing well, even though they lost yesterday. The Texas Tech/TCU game almost gave me a heart attack! I wish Tech could have pulled it off, but TCU is ranked #3 and Tech lost by only 3 points in this high scoring game.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


This is so beautiful, such even knitting and lovely designs. You must have made hundreds of small outfits by now! Each one is better than the previous one - I'm so jealous of your skill!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds good and only one dish. --- sam

THE BEST ONE BOWL YELLOW CAKE RECIPE BY REENI

This recipe comes out of a McCalls book published 100 years ago in 1910. A recipe thats stood the test of time.

Yield: 1 (8-inch) cake

INGREDIENTS:

Cake:

2 cups all-purpose flour, spooned and leveled, sifted after measuring 
1 + 1/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 eggs 
Cream Cheese Frosting: 
8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature 
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into pieces, room temperature 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 cup confectioners sugar, plus extra if needed

Whipped Cream Frosting:

1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 tablespoon sugar

INSTRUCTIONS:
1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour two 8-inch cake pans.

2.	In a large mixing bowl sift together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

3.	Add butter, milk and vanilla. Beat with a hand mixer on medium speed for 3-4 minutes, occasionally 
scraping sides of bowl. Add eggs, beat for 3 more minutes.

4.	Pour batter into prepared pans, dividing equally among both. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean.

5.	Cool in pans on wire racks 10 minutes. Turn out and cool thoroughly on wire racks. Frost with cream cheese or whip cream frosting. If using whip cream frosting the cake must be refrigerated.

Cream Cheese Frosting:

6.	In a medium mixing bowl beat cream cheese on low until light and fluffy, gradually beating in the butter until light and fluffy. Beat in vanilla.

7.	Add confectioners sugar and beat until well blended and fluffy. Add more confectioners sugar if needed to get it to the right spreading consistency. 
Whipped Cream Frosting:

8.	Combine all ingredients in a large mixing bowl, cover and chill in refrigerator 30 minutes with the beaters.

9.	Beat on medium speed until stiff peaks form.

http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/best-one-bowl-yellow-cake-recipe/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed having a garden this year; will definitely put one in next year. The Farmer's market has been pretty good this year and we have a local store that brings in produce from the nearby farms so we're pretty well stocked week to week; I just have to get some things to put up in the freezer for this winter; green beans, corn, sqush, beets and carrots. I may even dry some peppers.


We missed having a garden too or allotment in our case , but we did manage to get fresh fruit and vegtables ( that was easier to spell than say 😄) the other people who worked on the allotments brought us some which was very nice of them and next year going to grow some in own garden 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another group of beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Police officer just stopped by; dear Sydney had gotte out of the fenced back yard and neighbors were scared of him. We were unaware he was loose. Thanked the officer and corraled our wayward fella. Glad the neigbors are afraid of him; makes me feel safe knowing they wouldn't come into the back yard. Kind of funny too because he is such a wuss and shys aways from most people. Goooooood Sydney. Earning his keep. Of course now DH has to fix the fence where he got out. Thank goodness it is a relatively easy fix.


That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer 
I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals 
They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry 
There were 5 people in the house at the time this loan police officer came to 
the house I asked him why there wasn't more not that I wanted more police at my door . Apparently they had checked us all out before hand and we were squeaky clean but it was round the time of the London bombing so they had to check everything suspicious and these vehicles have cameras on them 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Entering winter same as here. Well much milder but still winter.
> That must be fun trying to match the sweaters with hats. There will be some happy little ones to receive the sweaters.


It is quite interesting matching sweaters and hats. I also crochet tie strings on sweaters that don't have any. That is interesting as well since I have to try to match my yarns to other knitters' yarns. I do the best I can. I understand the sweaters will go to disaster areas as well as other areas in the world that are in need of such help. I know someone will appreciate the layette set. Today we packaged 118 health care kits for areas in need. Fortunately, we don't need to determine where they will go as we send them to Lutheran World Relief and they coordinate all of those logistics. I usually knit for charity of my choice each year besides the LWR knits that I do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, beautiful baby set.
> 
> Julie, NZ is gorgeous, and glad to hear Alistair is going along fairly well.
> 
> Off to breakfast...


Thank you Sorlenna and Mel


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Sam, thank you again for a great start and Margaret, Kate, and Julie for the summary. 
I think I missed most of last week again, it's been so busy and hectic here, Marla went back to work, part time, and her first paycheck was a corgi puppy, Daisy May, she's cute, They said if David wanted one, they'd give him one, but he decided he just wasn't feeling it, that she's cute and he wanted to want one, but it just isn't there. lol
Needless to say, we went to Cheyenne on Monday, Tuesday was knitting, Wednesday I managed to do pickles, and boil and peel 25lbs of beets, then when Marla got off work, she help can the red ones, Thursday was spent with my Aunt in Cheyenne at the docs, and Friday we spent most of the day in Scottsbluff getting shopping done, and finished canning the golden beets. I know I'm not as busy as Mary, Joy, or Bonnie, but I'm pooped. lolol
David went and met my brother a couple hours away, to go fishing, I decided to stay home and get some things done here and try to catch up with you all. 

I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling. 
Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well. 
Now, to try to get a little caught up. 
Hugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks- I couldn't find it in my main course from KP so I now have it- what type of size are your tins spagetti sauce? I won't use the olives!
> How lovely of Bella's nurse to stay around even though she is not being paid.


My pizza sauce cans are 15 ounces each.

It is wonderful that the nurse is staying with Bella and her mom. I am sure they are eating from the snacks I sent with them. A picture was posted to facebook today of Bella sleeping in her wagon. She is on IV glucose along with medicines to clear her intestines and colon. She is exhausted of all energy already due to this pre-surgery treatment. I did learn today that her heart and lungs are becoming weaker. She is on an apnea monitor and cardiac monitor whenever she is sleeping. The home nurses help with this on some nights and the family does a few nights of duty as well. She had to be put into a larger bedroom to accommodate these monitors and having a nurse in her room all night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling. 
Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well. 
Now, to try to get a little caught up. 
Hugs![/quote]

Supposedly the person checked with one of the surgeons. Unfortunately, there are 4 surgeries scheduled to happen all at the same time and she did not check with all of the surgeons involved in this ordeal. The family is very nervous about what will happen this week with this little girl. She almost died last November when she had major surgery and her lungs and heart are not near as strong as they were then. I think about all of this quite a bit right now. I am concerned for her as well. I know the older children are extremely concerned as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another group of beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Police officer just stopped by; dear Sydney had gotte out of the fenced back yard and neighbors were scared of him. We were unaware he was loose. Thanked the officer and corraled our wayward fella. Glad the neigbors are afraid of him; makes me feel safe knowing they wouldn't come into the back yard. Kind of funny too because he is such a wuss and shys aways from most people. Goooooood Sydney. Earning his keep. Of course now DH has to fix the fence where he got out. Thank goodness it is a relatively easy fix.


Oh my, dear Sydney, so glad though that he wasn't in the road or anywhere he could get hurt, but good that the neighbors are scared of him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling.
> Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well.
> Now, to try to get a little caught up.
> Hugs!


Supposedly the person checked with one of the surgeons. Unfortunately, there are 4 surgeries scheduled to happen all at the same time and she did not check with all of the surgeons involved in this ordeal. The family is very nervous about what will happen this week with this little girl. She almost died last November when she had major surgery and her lungs and heart are not near as strong as they were then. I think about all of this quite a bit right now. I am concerned for her as well. I know the older children are extremely concerned as well.[/quote]

So very scary for her and the family, I just pray that she comes through with flying colors despite her little body's weaknesses. 
She has many angels watching over her, including you and the others who help the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I see you're up to page 10. Just marking my spot so I can get back in later. RANT: Just had my hand smacked by a Board Member for parking in the visitor's parking area. I normally don't park there but I pulled my sports car out for a run yesterday and thought it wouldn't matter if I left my main car there overnight rather than pulling back to my driveway. Wrong! There were no visitors overnight so I don't see what the problem is. Sometimes I regret moving to this complex.


Good grief, at least you were a resident, it's not like you planned to park it for the week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's pretty popular but expensive for most to go.
> DH has been once, he has a friend who retired to Port Alberni & now takes people out so I'm sure he will be going again.
> A fellow I went to school with has a big boat & my BIL works with his nephew so he took them on a trip for a few days this summer.
> 
> No, I can't " pop down to the shops", we do have a grocery store in town but with limited stock-their produce is terrible- so I have to drive at least 1/2 to the town where I worked but they are also small or to Lloydminster so I ususally end up going to Lloyd when I need to do a stock-up


The wonderful thing about growing up in Alaska, we just Salmon fish in the rivers from the banks.  But the tours and guide trips are exhorbitantly (sp) expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


Oh those are beautiful! She certainly got some great shots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


Oh that's fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, I have this strange vision of all your furniture busy knitting yarn stretched between chair and table legs :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey is known to have been around longer- the Aran jumper goes back only to 1910, with the beginnings of a cottage industry for the women of those islands, essentially Arans are cabled almost in their entirety, without the complex of purl stitches that many Ganseys are decorated with.
> Both are suitable as fisherman's jumpers, and in more recent designs will be knitted bottom up for both body and sleeves rather than the more traditional method of knitting circular for the body, to the armhole, with it's gusset, straight up the yoke, a shoulder strap which is knitted not sewn, and stitches picked up around the armhole, and knit down to the cuff. Particularly if you have a cone the only time you use a sewing needle is to darn in the few ends around the shoulders and neck, and at the ribbing.
> From my opening to the Lace Party Gansey Project:
> 
> ...


Ooh, I have two of those books, I'll have to search out some of the others. I love Alice Starmore, I have a couple of hers. and I have Kids Knits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I was most fortunate in that I got next day service and the replacement head was here in 3 days. All is well..just wanting to be outside on this glorious fall day. The aspens and oaks on the mountains are already dimming their wonderful red and gold leaves, the maple, royal locus and apricot in the back yard have turned yellow, and the grapes are getting their dusky copper purple hue. Fall is, indeed here.


David visited the fly fishing section at Bass Pro Shop on his birthday, enough said on that as I'm sure you can imagine how much fun her had on that shopping spree, lolol, he was gasping like a landed bass when the cashier was ringing it up. Now he thinks he might like to try tying, lol, oh my, my DH with no hobbies, is now racking up hobbies at a rapid rate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


Awe!!!! She's such a little cutie, and daddy us a cutie too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> at that time i was a "patrol boy" - stood at crosswalks to help children across. in the spring we were issued something to sell - can't remember what it was - it cost $.50 (why did they take the cent mark off the keyboard?) - i sold a bunch at the local bar - lol - so - if you sold so many you got a free trip to washington dc - and i did and i got a three day weekend in washington dc. i can't remember any chaperons but i am sure there were some. we really did a lot in two days - travel took the equivalent one day. stayed in a hotel. lots of fun. we went to mt. vernon - spent time on the mall at all the monuments - some time in smithsonian - not nearly enough. wow - that's a blast from the past. -- -- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely scenery julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he have trouble with his eyes? --- sam


He has been troubled with double vision for a while, one of the reasons they have taken his driver's licence.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, yay!
So now off to finish laundry and finish reorganizing the bathroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh those are beautiful! She certainly got some great shots.


She likes getting out into the more remote parts! Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I have two of those books, I'll have to search out some of the others. I love Alice Starmore, I have a couple of hers. and I have Kids Knits.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing. 

All 10 pair are finished. Phew&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


Well done Mel They are all lovely cheery colourful slippers ideal for Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did you say you just learned to crochet? that is beautiful 0 just perfect. a red coat will be beautiful with it. --- sam


Thank you Sam but it's knitted , I'm waiting till I get some more crochet hooks before I try a crochet dress again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> This is so beautiful, such even knitting and lovely designs. You must have made hundreds of small outfits by now! Each one is better than the previous one - I'm so jealous of your skill!


Thank you Lin I try to fill a box up a month for charity plus I keep a few 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam but it's knitted , I'm waiting till I get some more crochet hooks before I try a crochet dress again
> Sonja


I'll share some of my extra books with you when I get get there. I have lots of crochet hooks from a craft box I picked up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


Wow, you have been so busy so make sure you really do relax - no more headaches! All those slippers are amazing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just been asked if I can knit "The Spider" from (I think) one of Barbara Walker's books...! I must find the book it's in and take a look.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's fabulous!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll share some of my extra books with you when I get get there. I have lots of crochet hooks from a craft box I picked up.


Thank you Caren . That is very generous of you
Are you still busy trying to sort everything out 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David visited the fly fishing section at Bass Pro Shop on his birthday, enough said on that as I'm sure you can imagine how much fun her had on that shopping spree, lolol, he was gasping like a landed bass when the cashier was ringing it up. Now he thinks he might like to try tying, lol, oh my, my DH with no hobbies, is now racking up hobbies at a rapid rate.


How fine if he does learn to tie his own flies. When he is ready to learn, have him find a class or tying guild. They will help him out. There is nothing so fun as catching your first fish on a fly you have tied yourself.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Well done Gagesmom. You have done yourself proud!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Malark...It is good to hear from you. It is difficult for so many when the weather is either too hot or too cold. So hard to find a balance so you can feel good. I hope you can sit and rest when the blood pressure is so high.
> 
> KateB...The baby and daddy look great. Wow, 4 months old already. How is Luke doing?
> 
> Just a note on pizza casserole, my boys like it if I buy pepperoni and cut it up instead of buying the presliced version. It seems to be a bit spicier if I cut it up. For younger children, I buy the sliced version. It really is a fast meal for me to put together.


Luke is fine, thanks Mary. His speech is developing rapidly and he makes us laugh so much. The other day as we were leaving nursery all the kids seemed to have a painting that they had done that day, so I asked him where his was and he turned back then appeared with one. At our house when asked if he wanted to put it on the front of the fridge, the reply was, "No." When his mum came to pick him up I showed it to her and she said to him, "Did you do this lovely painting?" And the reply was........"No, it's Campbell's." I nearly fell off my seat laughing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . That is very generous of you
> Are you still busy trying to sort everything out
> Sonja


Yes still very busy, my goal is to be done in two weeks that gives me a bit of time to rest before I leave. I also have to get over to Mum's to get the roof finished over the ramps.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and I love your nieces pictures especially the waterfall it's beautiful
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> at that time i was a "patrol boy" - stood at crosswalks to help children across. in the spring we were issued something to sell - can't remember what it was - it cost $.50 (why did they take the cent mark off the keyboard?) - i sold a bunch at the local bar - lol - so - if you sold so many you got a free trip to washington dc - and i did and i got a three day weekend in washington dc. i can't remember any chaperons but i am sure there were some. we really did a lot in two days - travel took the equivalent one day. stayed in a hotel. lots of fun. we went to mt. vernon - spent time on the mall at all the monuments - some time in smithsonian - not nearly enough. wow - that's a blast from the past. -- -- sam


Sounds like a wonderful trip. My niece sells coupon calendars- you get 5% off at the grocery store once a month( was 10% previous years) also lots of $$ off at various eating places, pool room, golf, mini golf etc. They sell for $25 so a pretty good deal, anyway, she won an iPad for selling so many last year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is quite interesting matching sweaters and hats. I also crochet tie strings on sweaters that don't have any. That is interesting as well since I have to try to match my yarns to other knitters' yarns. I do the best I can. I understand the sweaters will go to disaster areas as well as other areas in the world that are in need of such help. I know someone will appreciate the layette set. Today we packaged 118 health care kits for areas in need. Fortunately, we don't need to determine where they will go as we send them to Lutheran World Relief and they coordinate all of those logistics. I usually knit for charity of my choice each year besides the LWR knits that I do.


What are in the healthcare kits? I'm sure they layette sets are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Mel They are all lovely cheery colourful slippers ideal for Christmas
> Sonja


ditto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The whole ordeal must be so stressful for the whole family. 
That social worker should get a boot in the backside for causing these poor people more worry.
Is there no Ronald McDonald house where she is having surgery? Or s that just a Canadian thing? They only charge $10/night to stay there. Such a wonderful place.
I hope things go wel fit the poor little girl.



pacer said:


> I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling.
> Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well.
> Now, to try to get a little caught up.
> Hugs!


Supposedly the person checked with one of the surgeons. Unfortunately, there are 4 surgeries scheduled to happen all at the same time and she did not check with all of the surgeons involved in this ordeal. The family is very nervous about what will happen this week with this little girl. She almost died last November when she had major surgery and her lungs and heart are not near as strong as they were then. I think about all of this quite a bit right now. I am concerned for her as well. I know the older children are extremely concerned as well.[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Mel They are all lovely cheery colourful slippers ideal for Christmas
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you have had a whirlwind week, no wonder you're pooped..
Do the yellow beets taste different or have different uses than regular beets? I'Ve never grown them.



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone, Sam, thank you again for a great start and Margaret, Kate, and Julie for the summary.
> I think I missed most of last week again, it's been so busy and hectic here, Marla went back to work, part time, and her first paycheck was a corgi puppy, Daisy May, she's cute, They said if David wanted one, they'd give him one, but he decided he just wasn't feeling it, that she's cute and he wanted to want one, but it just isn't there. lol
> Needless to say, we went to Cheyenne on Monday, Tuesday was knitting, Wednesday I managed to do pickles, and boil and peel 25lbs of beets, then when Marla got off work, she help can the red ones, Thursday was spent with my Aunt in Cheyenne at the docs, and Friday we spent most of the day in Scottsbluff getting shopping done, and finished canning the golden beets. I know I'm not as busy as Mary, Joy, or Bonnie, but I'm pooped. lolol
> David went and met my brother a couple hours away, to go fishing, I decided to stay home and get some things done here and try to catch up with you all.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, nice slippers, such great colors.

I hadn't planned to do too much today but thanks to the weatherman who cannot predict the weather very. Well I have been busting my butt all day. We were only to go down to 0 over the next week, suddenly tonight is to be -4. So I've been out digging potatoes as they werent hilled well enough to take that cold. I dig about 16 -5 gallon pails, there are still about 20 more hills but enough is enough. I also brought in my cabbages, 4 lovely big purple ones & 7 green ones. I don't know if they would survive -4 so didn't want to take a chance.

I made a gallon jug of dilled carrots this morning but the darn thing didn't seal. I normally do them in quarts & they have always sealed. Anyone know if dills must seal to keep?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful

http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! You have done an awesome job Mel. How wish I could knit as quickly as you


gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


Quite amazing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. Our youngest got to visit NIagra Falls and Canada her senior year in high school. I would love to someday.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you say you just learned to crochet? that is beautiful 0 just perfect. a red coat will be beautiful with it. --- sam


Sonja, you might want to be certain that the red dye from the yarn you use for the coat does not transfer to the white yarn of the dress. In this country, the red dye usually rubs off onto the other yarns, particularly the white.

Your pieces are so very well done. I'm impressed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. Our youngest got to visit NIagra Falls and Canada her senior year in high school. I would love to someday.


I have been to Niagra Falls a couple of times, it's beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Neat pic of Niagra Falls, Julie. Haven't been there in decades but remember the power of the water rushing over the falls.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are in the healthcare kits? I'm sure they layette sets are greatly appreciated.


Health kits contain: 1 comb, 1 toothbrush, 2 bars of deodorant soap, 1 nail clipper and 1 large bath towel.

Layette kits contain: 2 t-shirts, 2 footless sleepers, 1 sweater or light weight jacket and a hat, 4 cloth diapers (we are now allowed to make them from adult t-shirts), 2 bars of mild soap, 1 hand towel, 2 diaper pins 2 pairs of socks and 2 receiving blankets which we make from flannel fabric. clothing has to be 6-24 months

School kits contain: 3 spiral notebooks (70 count), 24 crayons, 8 pencils, 1 pencil sharpener, 3? ink pens, 1 12" ruler, large pink eraser and a drawstring bag to put the supplies in. I might be missing something on this list as it has been a while since I have seen the list.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Those are great things to provide to people in need.



pacer said:


> Health kits contain: 1 comb, 1 toothbrush, 2 bars of deodorant soap, 1 nail clipper and 1 large bath towel.
> 
> Layette kits contain: 2 t-shirts, 2 footless sleepers, 1 sweater or light weight jacket and a hat, 4 cloth diapers (we are now allowed to make them from adult t-shirts), 2 bars of mild soap, 1 hand towel, 2 diaper pins 2 pairs of socks and 2 receiving blankets which we make from flannel fabric. clothing has to be 6-24 months
> 
> School kits contain: 3 spiral notebooks (70 count), 24 crayons, 8 pencils, 1 pencil sharpener, 3? ink pens, 1 12" ruler, large pink eraser and a drawstring bag to put the supplies in. I might be missing something on this list as it has been a while since I have seen the list.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The whole ordeal must be so stressful for the whole family.
> That social worker should get a boot in the backside for causing these poor people more worry.
> Is there no Ronald McDonald house where she is having surgery? Or s that just a Canadian thing? They only charge $10/night to stay there. Such a wonderful place.
> I hope things go wel fit the poor little girl.


They are on a wait list for the Ronald McDonald house. They prefer to get in there as it would be a better deal for them. The social worker could have denied paying Friday night since the family chose to arrive a day early, but the rest of the weekend should be covered. They would still have to pay a copay for the hotel, but not the whole tab. It isn't like they are enjoying the stay and won't be at the hotel much. I know that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy do you think soaking the outfit in vinegar water would set the dye? I sure hate to think of it being ruined. Sonja did such pretty work.


jheiens said:


> Sonja, you might want to be certain that the red dye from the yarn you use for the coat does not transfer to the white yarn of the dress. In this country, the red dye usually rubs off onto the other yarns, particularly the white.
> 
> Your pieces are so very well done. I'm impressed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy do you think soaking the outfit in vinegar water would set the dye? I sure hate to think of it being ruined. Sonja did such pretty work.
jheiens wrote:
Sonja, you might want to be certain that the red dye from the yarn you use for the coat does not transfer to the white yarn of the dress. In this country, the red dye usually rubs off onto the other yarns, particularly the white.

Your pieces are so very well done. I'm impressed.

Ohio Joy


Joy, it's great you thought of that, I never would have. It would be such a shame if the red ran


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to sit & knit tonight but my hands are such a mess from digging in the garden I'm sure the yarn would get all snagged on them :roll: 
So I'm sitting watching TV as my poor old body is definitely feeling it's age after all the digging & lugging today.
I've been watching the lunar eclipse out the back door, very clear & cold tonight. I've been taking pictures but not sure how they will turn out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


So beautiful! Your niece is a good photographer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So beautiful! Your niece is a good photographer.


I must tell her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some people always seem to get a bug up their butt about nothing!


You've got that right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yesterday was a day of watching college football and baseball. My Rangers are doing well, even though they lost yesterday. The Texas Tech/TCU game almost gave me a heart attack! I wish Tech could have pulled it off, but TCU is ranked #3 and Tech lost by only 3 points in this high scoring game.
> 
> I'm trying to drink a lot of water to help my body get healthier. Problem: a lot of time in the bathroom! I'm hoping it helps the weight loss. I'm still doing WW, but not losing like I would like. I know I need to exercise a lot more than I do, but just can't get motivated.
> 
> ...


Soundslike the type of loss that you view as almost a victory. Somtimes think a game that you lose by enough to have not been tense but that was not a thrashing is the most comfortable game. A very close game that goes your way is great but so hard when you lose.

I need to do something about losing weight. Been doing 5:2 again for a couple of weeks but I am eating such rubbish on the 5 days that I'm still putting on weight! Hoped I would at least stay stable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another group of beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Police officer just stopped by; dear Sydney had gotte out of the fenced back yard and neighbors were scared of him. We were unaware he was loose. Thanked the officer and corraled our wayward fella. Glad the neigbors are afraid of him; makes me feel safe knowing they wouldn't come into the back yard. Kind of funny too because he is such a wuss and shys aways from most people. Goooooood Sydney. Earning his keep. Of course now DH has to fix the fence where he got out. Thank goodness it is a relatively easy fix.


Oh dear- what a dog. He sure gets into mischief doesn't he?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this sounds good and only one dish. --- sam
> 
> THE BEST ONE BOWL YELLOW CAKE RECIPE BY REENI
> 
> ...


That sounds good! Cop.ied and pasted


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer
> I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals
> They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry
> There were 5 people in the house at the time this loan police officer came to
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would like to sit & knit tonight but my hands are such a mess from digging in the garden I'm sure the yarn would get all snagged on them :roll:
> So I'm sitting watching TV as my poor old body is definitely feeling it's age after all the digging & lugging today.
> I've been watching the lunar eclipse out the back door, very clear & cold tonight. I've been taking pictures but not sure how they will turn out.


We were hoping to watch the eclipse, but it has clouded in, so we don't get to. Again. Seems like every time we have something like that, it is either cloudy or cloudy and rainy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy do you think soaking the outfit in vinegar water would set the dye? I sure hate to think of it being ruined. Sonja did such pretty work.


Gwen, I'd suggest that everyone do their own ''due diligence''. I Googled 'setting yarn dyes using at-home process' and got several conflicting perspectives about the whole process as well as unfamiliar terms referencing types of dyes, mordants and process temperatures, etc. There are pages and pages of links.

Vinegar has always been the stand-by but the necessity of additional heat and how hot, how long are given yeas and nays all over the place. I'd check to see what seems ''right'' to you.

Ohio Joy

I experienced the problem in some of the yarn I inherited last spring from another knit group member's estate. A nearly finished woman's sweater knitted in red and white cotton yarn (rather expensive yarn, at that) had transferred and turn several rows of white into pink every time the color switched. So I frogged the UFO and set it aside to wait for time to set the red and clear up the white yarn. Still haven't made the time for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling.
> Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well.
> Now, to try to get a little caught up.
> Hugs!


Supposedly the person checked with one of the surgeons. Unfortunately, there are 4 surgeries scheduled to happen all at the same time and she did not check with all of the surgeons involved in this ordeal. The family is very nervous about what will happen this week with this little girl. She almost died last November when she had major surgery and her lungs and heart are not near as strong as they were then. I think about all of this quite a bit right now. I am concerned for her as well. I know the older children are extremely concerned as well.[/quote]

It must be really concerning for the family as well as so hard for the mother seeing her so weak before the surgery even begins. But the risks of going into the gut without it being cleared out first are huge so it has to be done. And in her case it is essential that she is prepped in hospital- cleary the social worker din't fully realise what was happening. And the surgeon likely didn't realise she wasn't checking with them all and only answered for himself (naturally).
But it is good that they are organising to do all the surgeries at once so she only needs one anaesthetic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He has been troubled with double vision for a while, one of the reasons they have taken his driver's licence.


Has he been able to get back into his woodturning? Would imagine that would be hard too with double vision.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


Isn't it beautiful.
I[ve seen a few still shots but had no idea of what it looked like overall. Is the river the border between Canada and the USA? SO are those bridges connecting the two countries? In which case are do they have border control points? I did see that one drige just went to the island and no bridge the other side.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, you might want to be certain that the red dye from the yarn you use for the coat does not transfer to the white yarn of the dress. In this country, the red dye usually rubs off onto the other yarns, particularly the white.
> 
> Your pieces are so very well done. I'm impressed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


They are a beutiful looking combination- but rarely does the white not end up pink in my experrince.
I put on a pair of socks today which I had only worn once. White and dark green. ANd the white parts have turned a mottled pink! Must have been something else in the wash but no idea what. Woolens are the one thing I don't sort by colour!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I'd suggest that everyone do their own ''due diligence''. I Googled 'setting yarn dyes using at-home process' and got several conflicting perspectives about the whole process as well as unfamiliar terms referencing types of dyes, mordants and process temperatures, etc. There are pages and pages of links.
> 
> Vinegar has always been the stand-by but the necessity of additional heat and how hot, how long are given yeas and nays all over the place. I'd check to see what seems ''right'' to you.
> 
> ...


As long as the yarn is acrylic the colours shouldn't run, I've never had red run into any other colours on the mittens I knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Health kits contain: 1 comb, 1 toothbrush, 2 bars of deodorant soap, 1 nail clipper and 1 large bath towel.
> 
> Layette kits contain: 2 t-shirts, 2 footless sleepers, 1 sweater or light weight jacket and a hat, 4 cloth diapers (we are now allowed to make them from adult t-shirts), 2 bars of mild soap, 1 hand towel, 2 diaper pins 2 pairs of socks and 2 receiving blankets which we make from flannel fabric. clothing has to be 6-24 months
> 
> School kits contain: 3 spiral notebooks (70 count), 24 crayons, 8 pencils, 1 pencil sharpener, 3? ink pens, 1 12" ruler, large pink eraser and a drawstring bag to put the supplies in. I might be missing something on this list as it has been a while since I have seen the list.


Such basic but important items which can make a huge difference to those in real need.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I have struggled to stay awake and watch the moon. It is overcast hee and I can't see a darn thing.&#128533;

I started this hat this afternoon for another order. I have to make the eyes, goggles and smirk?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As long as the yarn is acrylic the colours shouldn't run, I've never had red run into any other colours on the mittens I knit.


I've had cotton bleed red the most often, but also encountered some acrylic berry color yarn I was using for Christmas stockings also bleed. I did wash the yarn in vinegar (and salt) water to set the color and then re-used it and it still bled a little. I ended up washing it again with some dye catcher sheets that I found at the store and that seemed to take the rest of the residue dye out and the yarn worked great afterwards. It is a worry, though. I had some black yarn also bleed.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think they do that with the space needle in seattle - i don't think i could have ever walked all the way up - although when i was about eight i walked up the washington monument and rode down - rode back up and walked down. --- sam


When I was 21, I walked to the top of Washington monument also and rode down. The line for the elevator was way too long. There are interesting carvings on the landings about the different states. They don't allow that now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has he been able to get back into his woodturning? Would imagine that would be hard too with double vision.


He has not mentioned it for a while, so I guess not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I have struggled to stay awake and watch the moon. It is overcast hee and I can't see a darn thing.😕
> 
> I started this hat this afternoon for another order. I have to make the eyes, goggles and smirk?


Looking good, Mel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He has not mentioned it for a while, so I guess not.


Waht a shame for him-he was so excited about his new machine when I was there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it beautiful.
> I[ve seen a few still shots but had no idea of what it looked like overall. Is the river the border between Canada and the USA? SO are those bridges connecting the two countries? In which case are do they have border control points? I did see that one drige just went to the island and no bridge the other side.


Yes, the border is right there with the bridge connecting & I'm sure now days there are all kinds of border control there. The only time I was over I was 6 or 7 yrs old so no hassle then I'm sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Waht a shame for him-he was so excited about his new machine when I was there.


A lot has had to go on the back burner. He had harvested new potatoes today, and was busy making toad-in-the-hole when we spoke.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes still very busy, my goal is to be done in two weeks that gives me a bit of time to rest before I leave. I also have to get over to Mum's to get the roof finished over the ramps.


Hope the weather stays fine so you can get that done
Here it's misty again first thing this morning but looks like it's going to be another fine day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, you might want to be certain that the red dye from the yarn you use for the coat does not transfer to the white yarn of the dress. In this country, the red dye usually rubs off onto the other yarns, particularly the white.
> 
> Your pieces are so very well done. I'm impressed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I made a little red and white square and washed it and nothing happened. It's also the same red yarn I used last year when I made my Christmas Afghan and reindeer pillow and they have been through the washing machine so I think I'm alright 
I'm glad you mentioned it though Joy as I have now got tips on what to do if I do have yarn that transfers colour 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was so overcast here (have had rain and it will continue all weeK) that we missed the blood moon. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I would like to sit & knit tonight but my hands are such a mess from digging in the garden I'm sure the yarn would get all snagged on them :roll:
> So I'm sitting watching TV as my poor old body is definitely feeling it's age after all the digging & lugging today.
> I've been watching the lunar eclipse out the back door, very clear & cold tonight. I've been taking pictures but not sure how they will turn out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


Niagara Falls are lovely . Just imagine what they must have looked like before man started building all around them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.&#128533;

I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. &#127877;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Those are great things to provide to people in need.


I agree . Each package is ideal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would like to sit & knit tonight but my hands are such a mess from digging in the garden I'm sure the yarn would get all snagged on them :roll:
> So I'm sitting watching TV as my poor old body is definitely feeling it's age after all the digging & lugging today.
> I've been watching the lunar eclipse out the back door, very clear & cold tonight. I've been taking pictures but not sure how they will turn out.


You worked hard Bonnie I think at any age after all that work the body would be tired 
I too managed to see some of the blood moon and eclipse


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.😕
> 
> I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. 🎅


That's good news Mel and the money will come in handy 
hopefully the other friend will order lots


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


It's good afternoon from me Gwen 
Nice and sunny here although not as warm as it has been 
Glad to hear that your ribs are not as painful as they were must be healing 
Sorry that you lost one of your cats was s/he old ? 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad rib pain better. So sad you lost a cat. Hard to loose a fur baby.
Even here, on the desert, we were too cloudy to see the eclipse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoro the cat was 6 or 7 (can't keep track). Was solid black with long fur. Not positive but we think Dakota (Sydney's playmate and DD's boyfriend's dog) had something to do with his death. Dakota was over last week and he does not do well with the cats. Anyway, we hadn't seen Zoro for several days and DH found him deceased in the back yard (2+ acres) yesterday. Also during Dakota's visit Dakota (a she) and Sydney were playing. Dakota is considerably smaller than Sydney and when they play she goes for Sydney's legs to "bring him down". Long story shorter she grabbed Sydney's leg too hard and hurt Sydney. Sydney was limping badly so took him to vets. He had 2 puncture wounds so was put on antibiotic and pain meds. Dakota is now banned from visiting. Told DD she can take Sydney to visit Dakota at his owner's home but she is not welcome here any more. Not terribly upset about Sydney getting injured because they were playing but can NOT have my cats put in danger.


Swedenme said:


> It's good afternoon from me Gwen
> Nice and sunny here although not as warm as it has been
> Glad to hear that your ribs are not as painful as they were must be healing
> Sorry that you lost one of your cats was s/he old ?
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome news about the slippers ordered. You do wonderful work.


gagesmom said:


> We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.😕
> 
> I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. 🎅


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit awhile. Working on the Autumn Leaves Shawlette, Spa set, and the braded headband/earwarmer. TTYL.....play nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.😕
> 
> I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. 🎅


That sounds like a good idea, Mel! Nice to have a bit to put aside. And good that you are getting lots of orders.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


Glad the news on your ribs is that they're feeling better...still take it easy so you don't re-injure them. So sorry about the loss of a cat..sad times for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


Sorry to hear of your cat, but good the ribs are not so sore.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's overcast here today, also, but the little rain we got from what was predicted for yesterday didn't show up until this AM. I'd intended to spend a quiet day catching up with y'all and doing some knitting on DGGD's afghan. Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.

When I came downstairs this morning there sat 2 large containers with most of the carcass of the neighbor's 8-point buck he shot yesterday. Grateful for the meat and all the work he did field dressing and boning most of it. However, I'm out of freezer wrap and the hardest pieced to work are the front quarters and the neck . Neither of them is easy to do and yet 'way to long to wrap for freezing, especially with only 2 hands. Since I am the only person home, I spent over an hour on the first quarter and am still not finished. The trusty bladder made its needs known and so, since I was already away from the sink, I decided to say hello and then get back to work.

Play nicely now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got the money I earned knitting Jean's Guernsey- so off later to post it to her, I expect it to cost between $30 and $40, but had not expected so generous a payment, hope to invest in the long DPN's I would like!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you do with the meat, Joy?
We mostly debone it & make sausage & burger. The back straps roast nicely with bacon but other than that we prefer it spiced up in salami, sausage or burger dishes.

You never seem to get a rest day do you?
I'm not very ambitious today after doing the potatoes but there are a couple of boxes of ripe tomatoes calling my name.



jheiens said:


> It's overcast here today, also, but the little rain we got from what was predicted for yesterday didn't show up until this AM. I'd intended to spend a quiet day catching up with y'all and doing some knitting on DGGD's afghan. Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.
> 
> When I came downstairs this morning there sat 2 large containers with most of the carcass of the neighbor's 8-point buck he shot yesterday. Grateful for the meat and all the work he did field dressing and boning most of it. However, I'm out of freezer wrap and the hardest pieced to work are the front quarters and the neck . Neither of them is easy to do and yet 'way to long to wrap for freezing, especially with only 2 hands. Since I am the only person home, I spent over an hour on the first quarter and am still not finished. The trusty bladder made its needs known and so, since I was already away from the sink, I decided to say hello and then get back to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got the money I earned knitting Jean's Guernsey- so off later to post it to her, I expect it to cost between $30 and $40, but had not expected so generous a payment, hope to invest in the long DPN's I would like!


All the hours you put in making it, it should be a generous payment for such a beautiful sweater.
I hope she paid for the shipping, that's crazy expensive. Postage rates here are also getting nuts for parcels. I sent a crib quilt to a relative a while ago & it was $15 or 16 :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great news about more slipper orders, they are quick & easy for you so you should be able to save a fair bit for Christmas.

Gwen,I'm glad to hear your ribs are getting better, broken ribs are so painful.
sorry about your cat, our old dog hated cats & would definitely chase any that came near our yard. My DH hates cats, we live close enough to town that people sometimes drop them off & they show up in the yard. All summer DH rarely closes windows in his trucks & the darn cats like to visit & mark their areas, he's not impressed. So no cats stay here. I like cats but not in my house, had one once when the kids were small but DH has bird feeders so won't have cats to disturb the birds.

It was very clear & cold here last night, down to -6C/21F, it was below freezing when I went to bed & still -1 now. The sky was clear so I watched the eclipse but unlike you I didn't have to stay up, it started about 
7:30 before it was really dark.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, great news about more slipper orders, they are quick & easy for you so you should be able to save a fair bit for Christmas.
> 
> Gwen,I'm glad to hear your ribs are getting better, broken ribs are so painful.
> sorry about your cat, our old dog hated cats & would definitely chase any that came near our yard. My DH hates cats, we live close enough to town that people sometimes drop them off & they show up in the yard. All summer DH rarely closes windows in his trucks & the darn cats like to visit & mark their areas, he's not impressed. So no cats stay here. I like cats but not in my house, had one once when the kids were small but DH has bird feeders so won't have cats to disturb the birds.
> ...


Bit chilly here on the nights now but no minuses yet . Don't know if that's a word but it sounds like one 😄
Do you get polar nights were you live Bonnie . Where my auntie lived just below the edge of the artic circle they got a little daylight we'll if you could call it day light .were we lived it didn't stay dark all day but it sure felt like it especially on very grey snowy days 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


Oh wow, isn't it so nice to look at a stack of finished items and know that you've accomplished a great deal? Great job, well done!
I look forward everyday, to seeing what you will do next, you sure do get those needles hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll share some of my extra books with you when I get get there. I have lots of crochet hooks from a craft box I picked up.


And if you remind me, after you get moved, I'll sort through my hooks and send you some extras to share if you'd like.  I have LOTS. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just been asked if I can knit "The Spider" from (I think) one of Barbara Walker's books...! I must find the book it's in and take a look.


Ooh, that should be a fun one, can't wait to see how it goes, may need that pattern after you work it out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How fine if he does learn to tie his own flies. When he is ready to learn, have him find a class or tying guild. They will help him out. There is nothing so fun as catching your first fish on a fly you have tied yourself.


 Yes, I will get him into a class at Bass Pro if nothing else, I think that's about the closest, I don't know if we have a fly guild here or not, that is definitely something to look into, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke is fine, thanks Mary. His speech is developing rapidly and he makes us laugh so much. The other day as we were leaving nursery all the kids seemed to have a painting that they had done that day, so I asked him where his was and he turned back then appeared with one. At our house when asked if he wanted to put it on the front of the fridge, the reply was, "No." When his mum came to pick him up I showed it to her and she said to him, "Did you do this lovely painting?" And the reply was........"No, it's Campbell's." I nearly fell off my seat laughing.


LOL!!! :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you have had a whirlwind week, no wonder you're pooped..
> Do the yellow beets taste different or have different uses than regular beets? I'Ve never grown them.


The yellow are a little sweeter, but other than that they are pretty much the same, we used the same pickling for both, and tasted great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Health kits contain: 1 comb, 1 toothbrush, 2 bars of deodorant soap, 1 nail clipper and 1 large bath towel.
> 
> Layette kits contain: 2 t-shirts, 2 footless sleepers, 1 sweater or light weight jacket and a hat, 4 cloth diapers (we are now allowed to make them from adult t-shirts), 2 bars of mild soap, 1 hand towel, 2 diaper pins 2 pairs of socks and 2 receiving blankets which we make from flannel fabric. clothing has to be 6-24 months
> 
> School kits contain: 3 spiral notebooks (70 count), 24 crayons, 8 pencils, 1 pencil sharpener, 3? ink pens, 1 12" ruler, large pink eraser and a drawstring bag to put the supplies in. I might be missing something on this list as it has been a while since I have seen the list.


Those are great packs, all the essentials.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I have struggled to stay awake and watch the moon. It is overcast hee and I can't see a darn thing.😕
> 
> I started this hat this afternoon for another order. I have to make the eyes, goggles and smirk?


Wow, those always look so cute, and you do them so fast. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.😕
> 
> I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. 🎅


Wonderful news!! Hopefully she'll order lots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


Glad the ribs are getting better, but so sorry about your cat, I agree, you can't have your cats terrorized or worse. My uncles dogs are banned from Marlas house, because he lets Bubba chase the kitties, and Uncle thinks it's funny, but he just terrorizes them, most of the time they can get away where he can't get them but sometimes they can't and even when they put furrows in his nose, he will not relent. My cats stay hidden in the back of the house and I close the dinning room doors so that he doesn't have access, but my dogs don't like him either so they rarely show up here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoro the cat was 6 or 7 (can't keep track). Was solid black with long fur. Not positive but we think Dakota (Sydney's playmate and DD's boyfriend's dog) had something to do with his death. Dakota was over last week and he does not do well with the cats. Anyway, we hadn't seen Zoro for several days and DH found him deceased in the back yard (2+ acres) yesterday. Also during Dakota's visit Dakota (a she) and Sydney were playing. Dakota is considerably smaller than Sydney and when they play she goes for Sydney's legs to "bring him down". Long story shorter she grabbed Sydney's leg too hard and hurt Sydney. Sydney was limping badly so took him to vets. He had 2 puncture wounds so was put on antibiotic and pain meds. Dakota is now banned from visiting. Told DD she can take Sydney to visit Dakota at his owner's home but she is not welcome here any more. Not terribly upset about Sydney getting injured because they were playing but can NOT have my cats put in danger.


Still, you do not want any worse injuries to Sydney, that could end badly also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's overcast here today, also, but the little rain we got from what was predicted for yesterday didn't show up until this AM. I'd intended to spend a quiet day catching up with y'all and doing some knitting on DGGD's afghan. Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.
> 
> When I came downstairs this morning there sat 2 large containers with most of the carcass of the neighbor's 8-point buck he shot yesterday. Grateful for the meat and all the work he did field dressing and boning most of it. However, I'm out of freezer wrap and the hardest pieced to work are the front quarters and the neck . Neither of them is easy to do and yet 'way to long to wrap for freezing, especially with only 2 hands. Since I am the only person home, I spent over an hour on the first quarter and am still not finished. The trusty bladder made its needs known and so, since I was already away from the sink, I decided to say hello and then get back to work.
> 
> ...


Oh my, well, I agree, the meat is greatly appreciated, but the work is not enjoyed, hopefully someone will pop in soon and surprise you with help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got the money I earned knitting Jean's Guernsey- so off later to post it to her, I expect it to cost between $30 and $40, but had not expected so generous a payment, hope to invest in the long DPN's I would like!


Wonderful!! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Gwen tour poor kitty.&#128533;

I am putting the goggles together today and smirk on the minion hat and doing the eyes for one of the Enderman hats that was ordered.

Got a movie on and knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, need a shower. 
Marla is at work, she took a part time job sitting with a lady for 5 hours a day, two days a week for now, but it may end up being 3, she is one of our knitting ladies, and her daughter wanted someone a couple times a week to sit with her and take her places as she tends to fall and doesn't eat when they aren't there to watch her, anyway, Anna wants to go to Scottsbluff and wants me to go with, so I need to get ready. 
You all have a great day and hopefully I'll be back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Gwen tour poor kitty.😕
> 
> I am putting the goggles together today and smirk on the minion hat and doing the eyes for one of the Enderman hats that was ordered.
> 
> Got a movie on and knitting.


Do you do like me and knit faster or slower, depending on what I'm watching or listening too? I knit fast to Hello Dolly and fast shows and music, but slow movies and music make me knit slower for some reason. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to go out on a slippery slope here and ask why they are doing this? is she ever going to be a normal person able to take care of herself and have a good life of her own on her own or even after all these operations is she going to die. i can only imagine what it is like to lose a child and i am all for doing all the is possible to keep them alive if the prognosis is good. but if she is going to die in the end anyhow - why put her through all of this now.? --- sam



pacer said:


> I hope that they were able to get the payment for the hotel for Bellas family reinstated for the weekend, one would think that the social worker would have verified things before cancelling.
> Hopes and prayers that everyone is feeling well or a good way to being well.
> Now, to try to get a little caught up.
> Hugs!


Supposedly the person checked with one of the surgeons. Unfortunately, there are 4 surgeries scheduled to happen all at the same time and she did not check with all of the surgeons involved in this ordeal. The family is very nervous about what will happen this week with this little girl. She almost died last November when she had major surgery and her lungs and heart are not near as strong as they were then. I think about all of this quite a bit right now. I am concerned for her as well. I know the older children are extremely concerned as well.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that should be a fun one, can't wait to see how it goes, may need that pattern after you work it out.


It's funny--I remember looking at that Spider a long time ago and thinking it was going to be so hard--now I'm working through it and it's just twisted stitches, so no longer intimidating! I am *hoping* to do two colors (spider in one and background another), but I suppose I am "cheating" a bit as I'm doing it in the round with one color to get familiar with it, so there are no purl twists--but I will do it back and forth as well to practice. So far I have the bottom half of four legs. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, here's a link to the spider. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-spider


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the eyes and sewed them on the hat. Hat has been done for a while. Found the purple in my stash it was all I needed to complete this order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All the hours you put in making it, it should be a generous payment for such a beautiful sweater.
> I hope she paid for the shipping, that's crazy expensive. Postage rates here are also getting nuts for parcels. I sent a crib quilt to a relative a while ago & it was $15 or 16 :shock:


That was all I had asked for, I am very happy with what I will have left over. Shipping rates are awful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!! :thumbup:


It is a nice feeling!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked for 1 1/2 hours. Overcast but doesn't look like rain unfortunately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness what a nice surprise even though it does mean more work to preserve it. I used to work with a gentleman that would always try to get e a deer and I'd just pay to have it processed. Haven't had any venison in proabaly 15 years now. It sure can be good.


jheiens said:


> It's overcast here today, also, but the little rain we got from what was predicted for yesterday didn't show up until this AM. I'd intended to spend a quiet day catching up with y'all and doing some knitting on DGGD's afghan. Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.
> 
> When I came downstairs this morning there sat 2 large containers with most of the carcass of the neighbor's 8-point buck he shot yesterday. Grateful for the meat and all the work he did field dressing and boning most of it. However, I'm out of freezer wrap and the hardest pieced to work are the front quarters and the neck . Neither of them is easy to do and yet 'way to long to wrap for freezing, especially with only 2 hands. Since I am the only person home, I spent over an hour on the first quarter and am still not finished. The trusty bladder made its needs known and so, since I was already away from the sink, I decided to say hello and then get back to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spiders are one thing that gives me the creeps (like Kaye Jo and mice). I just could not do this. Just looking at it gives me the willes.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, here's a link to the spider. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-spider


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cute cute cute!


gagesmom said:


> Just finished the eyes and sewed them on the hat. Hat has been done for a while. Found the purple in my stash it was all I needed to complete this order.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...break over.....headed back to the needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spiders are one thing that gives me the creeps (like Kaye Jo and mice). I just could not do this. Just looking at it gives me the willes.


My sister's the same way. Funny how we can be so different about some things.

Also meant to extend my sympathies on losing your kitty. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spiders are one thing that gives me the creeps (like Kaye Jo and mice). I just could not do this. Just looking at it gives me the willes.


Snakes are what gets me, fortunately we don't have any, even in the zoos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spiders are one thing that gives me the creeps (like Kaye Jo and mice). I just could not do this. Just looking at it gives me the willes.


Should see the size of the spiders that keep showing up in my house . Husband just picks them up and puts them back outside


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some people always seem to get a bug up their butt about nothing!


It t akes small people to feel t he taste of power to make them feel good about themselves and they ignore Jesus words '' If it is in your power to do good do it. This is why neighbors relations crumble and when these small social niceties crumble so the the larger issues-all because one person needs to feel powerful. Marlark.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute. 
Another order done. &#128077;

I love the little smirk on him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute.
> Another order done. 👍
> 
> I love the little smirk on him.


You are just going along like gangbusters, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You are just going along like gangbusters, girl! :thumbup:


I am trying to get things done. The last 2 hats have just needed faces.

I have an order for a crib size baby blanket in baby yellow and baby green to make. The couple are expecting the end of November and that is the colors of the nursery. They are waiting to find out the gender when baby arrives. Also for Christmas orders I have slippers (ugh lol) another minion hat and another Enderman hat. Once the one friend calls me I will see how many slippers she wants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute.
> Another order done. 👍
> 
> I love the little smirk on him.


That looks great Mel . Did you see the minion socks over on main the other day , they looked like fun 
I'm knitting a hat too , can you tell what it says think Apple 😄
The colours are two shades of pink


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

I really enjoy reading your posts. I have to say though if I did food in the coffee pot, I can just SEE my husbands expression of disbelief--especially if he was wanting a cup of coffee, which he drinks all day! Ha ha ha


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Donsdotter said:


> I really enjoy reading your posts. I have to say though if I did food in the coffee pot, I can just SEE my husbands expression of disbelief--especially if he was wanting a cup of coffee, which he drinks all day! Ha ha ha


I took think my husband might pass out if I was to cook food in the coffee pot. Lol

Hi Donsdotter glad you joined us. Welcome. 😊


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks great Mel . Did you see the minion socks over on main the other day , they looked like fun
> I'm knitting a hat too , can you tell what it says think Apple 😄
> The colours are two shades of pink


I cutie 😊
Found the socks and saved them. 👍


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Donsdotter. Glad you found us. Sam finds the most interesting recipes to share with us every week at the Tea Party. Pull up a chair and sit a spell!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dons dotter, welcome, come back often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was teaching just to look good in front of my class I allowed a guest speaker to put a tarantula on my hand and it started walking up my arm. You have no idea how TOTALLY FREAKED OUT I was but remained calm and looked at the speaker and said something like "okay that's enough you can take it off now". I swear I wanted to scream during the entire time. LOL


Sorlenna said:


> My sister's the same way. Funny how we can be so different about some things.
> 
> Also meant to extend my sympathies on losing your kitty. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a small one crawl on my arm the other night and just about fell out of the chair swatting it off me. DH just died laughing.


Swedenme said:


> Should see the size of the spiders that keep showing up in my house . Husband just picks them up and puts them back outside


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute.
> Another order done. 👍
> 
> I love the little smirk on him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! Did you do the chart yourself?


Swedenme said:


> That looks great Mel . Did you see the minion socks over on main the other day , they looked like fun
> I'm knitting a hat too , can you tell what it says think Apple 😄
> The colours are two shades of pink


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Donsdotter! Don't recognize your name. We love hearing from new folks here. I told my DH about the coffee pot recipes and he just laughed.


Donsdotter said:


> I really enjoy reading your posts. I have to say though if I did food in the coffee pot, I can just SEE my husbands expression of disbelief--especially if he was wanting a cup of coffee, which he drinks all day! Ha ha ha


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you do with the meat, Joy?
> We mostly debone it & make sausage & burger. The back straps roast nicely with bacon but other than that we prefer it spiced up in salami, sausage or burger dishes.
> 
> You never seem to get a rest day do you?
> I'm not very ambitious today after doing the potatoes but there are a couple of boxes of ripe tomatoes calling my name.


Bonnie, I usually braise the venison and make pot roasts with whatever vegetables I have around--always onions, celery and potatoes, sometimes sweet potatoes instead of white.If I use green beans, carrots or parsnips, or something else, I just tell them it is stew. If the season is warmer, I often grind it to make a venison spread, similar to ham salad, with relish, chopped onions and celery, and Miracle Whip and vinegar to perk up the flavor. Always some salt and pepper to taste, of course. I always add a decent red wine as part of the cooking liquid for braising or stewing.

We don't use much beef and no hamburger at all. Ground turkey for burgers and meatloaf or meat balls because that is the flavor and texture we've come to prefer. Around here, the price of ground beef (regardless of the percentage of fat) is nearly as expensive as salmon. Or steak which doesn't impress me either.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well, I agree, the meat is greatly appreciated, but the work is not enjoyed, hopefully someone will pop in soon and surprise you with help.


Don did get home from work in time to carry all the packages down stairs to the chest freezer for me. That was greatly appreciated.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Donsdotter! Hope you'll drop by as often as possible. If you've been reading much here you'll know that this is a great group of friendly crafters.

Come often. There's always room around the table here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Just finshed my first faux braided headband! Really enjoyed making this and thanks to Sonja for the pattern. I will be doing more for Christmas gifts for the DDs and the DGDs. Tried to post a picture and according to the camera and computer I've imported them but doggone it I sure can't find them. LOL If I do I'll post it later. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bit chilly here on the nights now but no minuses yet . Don't know if that's a word but it sounds like one 😄
> Do you get polar nights were you live Bonnie . Where my auntie lived just below the edge of the artic circle they got a little daylight we'll if you could call it day light .were we lived it didn't stay dark all day but it sure felt like it especially on very grey snowy days
> Sonja


We don't get total dark days but only about 6-7hrs of real daylight in Dec-Jan.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute! Did you do the chart yourself?


No I found the chart on line , I got loads of them that I save when I see one 
I was going to change it and leave the I off but I just left it 
I have just took some graph paper from my son as I was debating to make some myself . See how it goes


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quick Bella update. She is out of surgery and has opened her eyes a few times. She is still not out of the woods. She is recovering in ICU for the next few days. The only complication that I have heard about is that she had an arterial bleed when putting in the port so another surgeon had to be called in to repair the artery. The port had to be moved to the other side of the heart. She will have to be watched for bleeding and blood clots now as well as other possible complications from these surgeries. She is quite swollen currently. Have to go for now. I am teaching a class tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Just finshed my first faux braided headband! Really enjoyed making this and thanks to Sonja for the pattern. I will be doing more for Christmas gifts for the DDs and the DGDs. Tried to post a picture and according to the camera and computer I've imported them but doggone it I sure can't find them. LOL If I do I'll post it later. TTYL


Glad you enjoyed making it Gwen . Look forward to seeing the pictures if you ever find them 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't get total dark days but only about 6-7hrs of real daylight in Dec-Jan.


That is roughly what we got were we lived in Sweden . Brother says weather there has been really nice considering it's coming to the end of September . Its forecast to be 18c by the end of the week which for this time of year is good 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute hat.
Dons dotter, glad you stopped by
Ohio Joy, I'm glad you got some help with the eat. I've never bought ground turkey, my DH would have a fit, he like beef, beef & beef with some fushias thrown in. The only chicken or turkey he eats without complaint is roast. It seem the older he gets, the more fussy.

I made 3 pans of oven roasted tomatoes this morning with my romas & extra cherry tomatoes. DS stopped by & he like them, of course DH wouldn't even try them 
I discovered this morning that my gallon jug of dilled carrots is sealed after all, it just must take a longer time for the lid to suck down when it's such a big jar. Thank goodness.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And if you remind me, after you get moved, I'll sort through my hooks and send you some extras to share if you'd like.  I have LOTS. lol


Okay I'll do that 👍👍 thank you that is very kind of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> .........my DH would have a fit, he like beef, beef & beef with some fushias thrown in.


Fushias?? :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mel - Great hats. :thumbup: 
Gwen - Sorry to hear about your cat.
Pacer - Pleased to hear that Bella is through her operation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I found the chart on line , I got loads of them that I save when I see one
> I was going to change it and leave the I off but I just left it
> I have just took some graph paper from my son as I was debating to make some myself . See how it goes


Quick thought...stockinette stitches are rectangular being higher than wide...there is knitting graph paper -- just do a web search. I also found somewhere that if using a cross-stitch pattern for duplicate stitches...just repeat every 4th row to get the right height to width ratio moving from a perfect square (cross-stitch) to rectangular.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quick thought...stockinette stitches are rectangular being higher than wide...there is knitting graph paper -- just do a web search. I also found somewhere that if using a cross-stitch pattern for duplicate stitches...just repeat every 4th row to get the right height to width ratio moving from a perfect square (cross-stitch) to rectangular.


Thank you Rookie I had read somewhere about using knitting graph paper but forgot all about it


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quick Bella update. She is out of surgery and has opened her eyes a few times. She is still not out of the woods. She is recovering in ICU for the next few days. The only complication that I have heard about is that she had an arterial bleed when putting in the port so another surgeon had to be called in to repair the artery. The port had to be moved to the other side of the heart. She will have to be watched for bleeding and blood clots now as well as other possible complications from these surgeries. She is quite swollen currently. Have to go for now. I am teaching a class tonight.


Praying for complete healing for this precious child. My heart aches when I hear of a little one going through so much and I can only imagine how hard it is on her parents as well. We love our children so much.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad to heat Bella is out of surgery and in ICU recovery. Breaks my heart that this little angel has to go through this.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this tonight. I made the purple newborn hats last year and never got to deliver them. I found them today and made #31


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bonnie*, I forgot to tell you that I usually use venison for _bouef bourguignon_ with mushrooms and onions and a California burgundy for Christmas dinner. We usually serve it over mashed potatoes because that is Tim's preference because that makes it easier for him to get it from the plate to his mouth. Even the SILs have begun to expect that menu for Christmas dinner.

We seldom have roast turkey any more. For a holiday meal of roasted fowl, we most often have 2 roasted chickens and not quite so much leftover meat that I need to find space in either fridge for, along with all the other trimmings.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jumping in, prob. not be back on this wk, going to my sisters in nashville, TN for 4 days. we are still reeling with the loss of Keagan, but good days and not so good days. bjs bro. and nephew are in from IN. and the nephew brought us all copies of his novel. he has published short stories before, but finally his first sci fi novel, and i have jumped right into it, don't really care for sci fi, but i enjoy it, and his imagination. i am going to be taking the stuff to work on a knit cable ear warmer for christmas and books of course. talk to you later


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a safe trip back and forth and may you all find strength and peace in the shared time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Got to see the eclipse last night or half of it before going to bed. I got a couple photos as it was just starting. Amy got a couple really good shots with her camera, my battery was dead.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm going to go out on a slippery slope here and ask why they are doing this? is she ever going to be a normal person able to take care of herself and have a good life of her own on her own or even after all these operations is she going to die. i can only imagine what it is like to lose a child and i am all for doing all the is possible to keep them alive if the prognosis is good. but if she is going to die in the end anyhow - why put her through all of this now.? --- sam


At this point, the family has a lot of unknowns with Bella's prognosis. They are trying to give her quality life and get answers as to what is causing this serious health issues. I never though my 1st child would live to see his 1st birthday and we have celebrated 25 birthdays with him. This weekend we will celebrate his 26th year of life. Not a day goes by that I don't think about how precious his life is. He has overcome so many challenges in life and I am pleased to still have him in our lives.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
.........my DH would have a fit, he like beef, beef & beef with some fushias thrown 

Kate wrote Fushias???

Should have said fish, not sure where the flowers came from :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, I forgot to tell you that I usually use venison for _bouef bourguignon_ with mushrooms and onions and a California burgundy for Christmas dinner. We usually serve it over mashed potatoes because that is Tim's preference because that makes it easier for him to get it from the plate to his mouth. Even the SILs have begun to expect that menu for Christmas dinner.
> We seldom have roast turkey any more. For a holiday meal of roasted fowl, we most often have 2 roasted chickens and not quite so much leftover meat that I need to find space in either fridge for, along with all the other trimmings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds very good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this tonight. I made the purple newborn hats last year and never got to deliver them. I found them today and made #31


What pretty colors! What kind of yarn did you use?

Mary, I'm glad to hear poor Bella has survived the surgery, hope all goes well with her recovery.

Southern Gal, hope you have a great visit with your sister, safe travels.

I looked up the minion socks someone mentioned this morning, very cute. I'm planning to make some minion slippers for the GKs for Christmas.
DS helped me bag & haul the potatoes into the cold room. I left at least a couple of bags in DS garage, I had laid them on cardboard to dry, ran out of bags. I'm hoping to get to Saskatoon in the next few weeks & I will drop the extras at Ronald McDonald house if they will take them otherwise maybe the food bank. There are still about 15 hills in the garden, I hope someone will want To come dig them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Made this tonight. I made the purple newborn hats last year and never got to deliver them. I found them today and made #31


Another good looking hat Mel. I like the pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, I forgot to tell you that I usually use venison for _bouef bourguignon_ with mushrooms and onions and a California burgundy for Christmas dinner. We usually serve it over mashed potatoes because that is Tim's preference because that makes it easier for him to get it from the plate to his mouth. Even the SILs have begun to expect that menu for Christmas dinner.
> 
> We seldom have roast turkey any more. For a holiday meal of roasted fowl, we most often have 2 roasted chickens and not quite so much leftover meat that I need to find space in either fridge for, along with all the other trimmings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I love that and I also like it with mashed potatoes. I'm hungry now and as it is the middle of the night here I think I better take my mind off food 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Got to see the eclipse last night or half of it before going to bed. I got a couple photos as it was just starting. Amy got a couple really good shots with her camera, my battery was dead.


Beautiful pictures Caren . I watched for a while but then gave up and went back to bed


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia! Today is another overcast day and we are to have rain most of the week. DH has a job starting tomorrow but unsure how long it will last. Though it has meant less $ it has been nice having him home so much the last few weeks. Not much going on here. Will gladly say my ribs are starting to be much less painful....yea! Still a little sore but much, much better. We lost one of our sweetest cats over the past weekend.


Glad you are feeling less sore, but commiserations on the loss of a beloved "furry-purry". It's a big wrench to lose a favourite cat; I've had a cat of my own ever since I was 6 years old, and every one is sorely missed! Gentle hugs for you, Gwenie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, Mel! Nice to have a bit to put aside. And good that you are getting lots of orders.


Hear! hear! Mel :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What pretty colors! What kind of yarn did you use?
> 
> Mary, I'm glad to hear poor Bella has survived the surgery, hope all goes well with her recovery.
> 
> ...


 I mentioned the socks Bonnie I thought they were cute. The food banks should take them . Here they are always asking for donations 
Would you believe that someone has broken in to a few of them food banks here in England and stolen all the food 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the purple.


gagesmom said:


> Made this tonight. I made the purple newborn hats last year and never got to deliver them. I found them today and made #31


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look great melody - i see ten pairs of very warm feet this winter. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was great bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


Looks lovely Gwen I like the colour you used ideal for the Autumn 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in picture number 7 the curved part at the end of the bridge is customs that everyone goes thorugh coming and going. not nearly as difficult when i was there - now you need a passport. --- sam



darowil said:


> Isn't it beautiful.
> I[ve seen a few still shots but had no idea of what it looked like overall. Is the river the border between Canada and the USA? SO are those bridges connecting the two countries? In which case are do they have border control points? I did see that one drige just went to the island and no bridge the other side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's too bad about zoro. i would ban the dog also. i'm not sure i would want sydney around him since he bit him once. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Zoro the cat was 6 or 7 (can't keep track). Was solid black with long fur. Not positive but we think Dakota (Sydney's playmate and DD's boyfriend's dog) had something to do with his death. Dakota was over last week and he does not do well with the cats. Anyway, we hadn't seen Zoro for several days and DH found him deceased in the back yard (2+ acres) yesterday. Also during Dakota's visit Dakota (a she) and Sydney were playing. Dakota is considerably smaller than Sydney and when they play she goes for Sydney's legs to "bring him down". Long story shorter she grabbed Sydney's leg too hard and hurt Sydney. Sydney was limping badly so took him to vets. He had 2 puncture wounds so was put on antibiotic and pain meds. Dakota is now banned from visiting. Told DD she can take Sydney to visit Dakota at his owner's home but she is not welcome here any more. Not terribly upset about Sydney getting injured because they were playing but can NOT have my cats put in danger.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does it look like? --- sam --- asked and answered.



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that should be a fun one, can't wait to see how it goes, may need that pattern after you work it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome donsdotter - i put those recipes in just for fun - i thought it was pretty funny - we hope you had a good time and will return real soon - always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Donsdotter said:


> I really enjoy reading your posts. I have to say though if I did food in the coffee pot, I can just SEE my husbands expression of disbelief--especially if he was wanting a cup of coffee, which he drinks all day! Ha ha ha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have screamed like a girl - spiders and snakes should have never been allowed on the ark. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I was teaching just to look good in front of my class I allowed a guest speaker to put a tarantula on my hand and it started walking up my arm. You have no idea how TOTALLY FREAKED OUT I was but remained calm and looked at the speaker and said something like "okay that's enough you can take it off now". I swear I wanted to scream during the entire time. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just how much can one little body take? --- sam



pacer said:


> Quick Bella update. She is out of surgery and has opened her eyes a few times. She is still not out of the woods. She is recovering in ICU for the next few days. The only complication that I have heard about is that she had an arterial bleed when putting in the port so another surgeon had to be called in to repair the artery. The port had to be moved to the other side of the heart. She will have to be watched for bleeding and blood clots now as well as other possible complications from these surgeries. She is quite swollen currently. Have to go for now. I am teaching a class tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip and and maybe some healing along the way. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> jumping in, prob. not be back on this wk, going to my sisters in nashville, TN for 4 days. we are still reeling with the loss of Keagan, but good days and not so good days. bjs bro. and nephew are in from IN. and the nephew brought us all copies of his novel. he has published short stories before, but finally his first sci fi novel, and i have jumped right into it, don't really care for sci fi, but i enjoy it, and his imagination. i am going to be taking the stuff to work on a knit cable ear warmer for christmas and books of course. talk to you later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very nice - good selfie gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just for fun, somewhere I have a recipe for cooking salmon in the dishwasher. I felt the same way about it that was stated about cooking in a coffee pot. Coffee pots are for coffee and dishwashers are for dishes.
The unpacking is coming slowly but it is coming. Most of the kitchen is unpacked, dishes washed and stored away. Not saying that I won't move things around later but at least I can walk in the kitchen.
DH has recovered quite nicely from his hospital adventure. Some days he feels better than other. Today was a good day. I am so pleased.
I must get to bed. Have to get up early and get the garbage out. The neighbors tell me there is a dog that runs loose and gets into garbage bags so it is not wise to put the garbage out the night before pick-up and they do pick it up early. Play nice and have fun.
Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

U


Railyn said:


> Just for fun, somewhere I have a recipe for cooking salmon in the dishwasher. I felt the same way about it that was stated about cooking in a coffee pot. Coffee pots are for coffee and dishwashers are for dishes.
> The unpacking is coming slowly but it is coming. Most of the kitchen is unpacked, dishes washed and stored away. Not saying that I won't move things around later but at least I can walk in the kitchen.
> DH has recovered quite nicely from his hospital adventure. Some days he feels better than other. Today was a good day. I am so pleased.
> I must get to bed. Have to get up early and get the garbage out. The neighbors tell me there is a dog that runs loose and gets into garbage bags so it is not wise to put the garbage out the night before pick-up and they do pick it up early. Play nice and have fun.
> Marilyn


 I'm glad your husband is a lot better . I haven't moved house in 30 years thank goodness I hated all the upheaval that came with it . It's bad enough when we have to decorate 
We used to put out garbage bags or bin bags as they say here and it was cats that used to get in them always a mess but now we have lovely big wheelie bins . 3 to be exact curtesy of the council . 1 for recycling , 1 for garbage and 1 for garden waste which they turn into mulch / compost and you can buy it back cheap 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> .........my DH would have a fit, he like beef, beef & beef with some fushias thrown
> 
> Kate wrote Fushias???
> ...


I should have worked that one out, but for the life of me I couldn't! :roll: I bet even Sam couldn't find a beef & fushias recipe!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 10. I went out for dinner last night for a friends birthday and didnt get a chance to join in the TP. Now to catch up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer
> I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals
> They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry
> There were 5 people in the house at the time this loan police officer came to
> ...


 :shock: Good heavens! What a story. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We missed the blood moon as well Gwen. It was overcast and has been raining.😕
> 
> I posted my slippers on face book yesterday for my friend who ordered them. I just got an order for 4 pairs from one friend and another who is going to let me know how many she would like. Woo woo. I plan on saving the money from orders and using it for Gage for Christmas. 🎅


That's wonderful that you will have a bit extra for Gage for Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's overcast here today, also, but the little rain we got from what was predicted for yesterday didn't show up until this AM. I'd intended to spend a quiet day catching up with y'all and doing some knitting on DGGD's afghan. Unfortunately, that is not going to happen.
> 
> When I came downstairs this morning there sat 2 large containers with most of the carcass of the neighbor's 8-point buck he shot yesterday. Grateful for the meat and all the work he did field dressing and boning most of it. However, I'm out of freezer wrap and the hardest pieced to work are the front quarters and the neck . Neither of them is easy to do and yet 'way to long to wrap for freezing, especially with only 2 hands. Since I am the only person home, I spent over an hour on the first quarter and am still not finished. The trusty bladder made its needs known and so, since I was already away from the sink, I decided to say hello and then get back to work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of work- but it will be useful over winter I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got the money I earned knitting Jean's Guernsey- so off later to post it to her, I expect it to cost between $30 and $40, but had not expected so generous a payment, hope to invest in the long DPN's I would like!


How wonderful to have a bit spare for you to get the DPNs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, here's a link to the spider. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-spider


Don't like that one (maybe becuase it is a spider? and I hate them). Can see that if you liked spiders it would be good and fun to knit but not for me.
And I see Gwen agrees with me ( and maybe others?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am trying to get things done. The last 2 hats have just needed faces.
> 
> I have an order for a crib size baby blanket in baby yellow and baby green to make. The couple are expecting the end of November and that is the colors of the nursery. They are waiting to find out the gender when baby arrives. Also for Christmas orders I have slippers (ugh lol) another minion hat and another Enderman hat. Once the one friend calls me I will see how many slippers she wants.


Just as well you are so quick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks great Mel . Did you see the minion socks over on main the other day , they looked like fun
> I'm knitting a hat too , can you tell what it says think Apple 😄
> The colours are two shades of pink


Have you used a chart for th letters? or made them up. 
I'm planning to make the Christmas socks for Vicky and Brett with Mummy and Daddy on them and a small pair with baby. Haven't yet looked for charts with letters. Your letters look nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Donsdotter said:


> I really enjoy reading your posts. I have to say though if I did food in the coffee pot, I can just SEE my husbands expression of disbelief--especially if he was wanting a cup of coffee, which he drinks all day! Ha ha ha


Welcome Donsdotter to the Tea Party. Feel free to join us anytime you want


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> .........my DH would have a fit, he like beef, beef & beef with some fushias thrown
> 
> Kate wrote Fushias???
> ...


The fuchsias were one I couldn't work out! Figure dit unlikely such a fussy eater would be eating fuchsias.
Fortunately I have a very unfussy husband- he iwll eat almost anything I put in front of him and rarely complain. However a couple of things that I love he hates- so when he is away Maryanne and I will often one of them.

Had a 24 BP monitor put on today so it keeps pumping up and putting one arm out of action for a short while. Typed most of this with one finger as my left arm was out of action.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in picture number 7 the curved part at the end of the bridge is customs that everyone goes thorugh coming and going. not nearly as difficult when i was there - now you need a passport. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Maybe one day I will get to see it. At least I will have a passport!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> U
> 
> I'm glad your husband is a lot better . I haven't moved house in 30 years thank goodness I hated all the upheaval that came with it . It's bad enough when we have to decorate
> We used to put out garbage bags or bin bags as they say here and it was cats that used to get in them always a mess but now we have lovely big wheelie bins . 3 to be exact curtesy of the council . 1 for recycling , 1 for garbage and 1 for garden waste which they turn into mulch / compost and you can buy it back cheap
> Sonja


We only get the green bins if we have a garden. We can also add all food scraps into it (well anything at all that was once alive is how I was told to work it out). So we keep our food scraps etc and then I either take it ot he community centre and put it in there bin or David roams the streets before collection and finds a bin.
When I lived in London they had recycling bins on the roads in places and we needed to carry our recyclables down to the bins- not very convenient as we then needed to sort it including the glass by colour. Now all our recyclables get thrown in the one bin and someone else gets the job of sorting them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 10. I went out for dinner last night for a friends birthday and didnt get a chance to join in the TP. Now to catch up.


I missed a lot of last night as well- and its takenme ages to catch up as I missed almost all the digest as well. ANd now at after 8pm the next digest will be sitting waiting for me. No wonder I don't get much knitting done!

I've caught up her so now onto todays digest. And maybe somone else can have a chat rather than my monologue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, dear Sydney, so glad though that he wasn't in the road or anywhere he could get hurt, but good that the neighbors are scared of him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke is fine, thanks Mary. His speech is developing rapidly and he makes us laugh so much. The other day as we were leaving nursery all the kids seemed to have a painting that they had done that day, so I asked him where his was and he turned back then appeared with one. At our house when asked if he wanted to put it on the front of the fridge, the reply was, "No." When his mum came to pick him up I showed it to her and she said to him, "Did you do this lovely painting?" And the reply was........"No, it's Campbell's." I nearly fell off my seat laughing.


 :shock: LOL. Oh Luke you are a funny little man. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow. I'm up todate on KP having reaad the digest as well! ANd now to work out waht I did wrong on my socks so I can start them again instead of the mindless ones I really don't need!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Caren . I watched for a while but then gave up and went back to bed


Thank you. I watched until The moon was red then went inside. I imagine my cousin had his camera set up all night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 19. I am too tired so I will catch up more tomorrow. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:15 am and it looks rainy out. Gage will be heading to school soon . I hate rainy overcast days. Just want to curl up and go back to sleep but also want to get dishes done and knit.

Just made a basic hat pattern for the purple hat and the yarn was mill ends.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens! What a story. :thumbup:


I thought my son was playing a joke , till he looked at me all serious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have you used a chart for th letters? or made them up.
> I'm planning to make the Christmas socks for Vicky and Brett with Mummy and Daddy on them and a small pair with baby. Haven't yet looked for charts with letters. Your letters look nice


I used a chart for this hat , I have seen were you can get the whole alphabet 
Can't remember were but it was free


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used a chart for this hat , I have seen were you can get the whole alphabet
> Can't remember were but it was free


I found one I had saved- but it each sttich was about a 6inch square! Not quite the size I was looking for. Will sort myslef our sooner or later (likely later!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We only get the green bins if we have a garden. We can also add all food scraps into it (well anything at all that was once alive is how I was told to work it out). So we keep our food scraps etc and then I either take it ot he community centre and put it in there bin or David roams the streets before collection and finds a bin.
> When I lived in London they had recycling bins on the roads in places and we needed to carry our recyclables down to the bins- not very convenient as we then needed to sort it including the glass by colour. Now all our recyclables get thrown in the one bin and someone else gets the job of sorting them.


Still have big recycling containers in certain locations , they are very strict here on what goes in these bins we have , they have stickers on the lids with the does and don't on , they will take out if it's wrong and leave it behind or refuse to empty the bin . There is talk of starting to fine people but I don't know if that has actually happened yet 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I found one I had saved- but it each sttich was about a 6inch square! Not quite the size I was looking for. Will sort myslef our sooner or later (likely later!)


If I see any smaller ones I will let you know


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still have big recycling containers in certain locations , they are very strict here on what goes in these bins we have , they have stickers on the lids with the does and don't on , they will take out if it's wrong and leave it behind or refuse to empty the bin . There is talk of starting to fine people but I don't know if that has actually happened yet
> Sonja


Not sure how they can do that as the bins are put out before pickup and thigns get thrown in them. We are told to put them out the night before and nothing to stop people throwing things in that shouldn't be there. 
Also as the bins are picked up by the truck with only the driver operating it don't see how they could do that here unless they decide to employ someone else tolook in each bin first!
But often when I put my green waste int he community centre bin it is totally wrong- some people just can't read or don't care. It is so far off that it is clear it has been used as a general rubbish bin- and this is even before it is put on the street.
But despite all this the amount going into land fill is hugely decreased- even in this throw away environment so it must be working.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I see any smaller ones I will let you know


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful to have a bit spare for you to get the DPNs


Did not manage to get the fine ones I had hoped for, so the next avenue is spare parts for my ChiaoGoo's- the DPN's are a generous 40cm's - It is always good to have the right tool!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the following message from Heather so I'm passing it along.

"Hi Gwen, hope you are recovering well. I am contacting you to ask that you reassure everyone that I am well, simply having some issues with techjology and wifi issues, so not able to post on ktp. Tell Sam I like the idea of single serve cooking with a coffee dripolator. Want to try that, Give hugs to all, missing ktp but have to ride out storm season - cuts phone signal which is my nain internet access. Ta"

TTYL folks....catching up on my email.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got the following message from Heather so I'm passing it along.
> 
> "Hi Gwen, hope you are recovering well. I am contacting you to ask that you reassure everyone that I am well, simply having some issues with techjology and wifi issues, so not able to post on ktp. Tell Sam I like the idea of single serve cooking with a coffee dripolator. Want to try that, Give hugs to all, missing ktp but have to ride out storm season - cuts phone signal which is my nain internet access. Ta"
> 
> TTYL folks....catching up on my email.


Thanks for letting us know Gwen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waiting to see what "fuchsias" are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I mentioned the socks Bonnie I thought they were cute. The food banks should take them . Here they are always asking for donations
> Would you believe that someone has broken in to a few of them food banks here in England and stolen all the food
> Sonja


Some people are unbelievable! Last year someone broke into the Salvation Army store where they sell used clothing & stole their cashbox. I'm sure the value wasn't much but the principle of it all, they should get a very stiff prison sentence.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


Looks great, Gwen, what a pretty color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have screamed like a girl - spiders and snakes should have never been allowed on the ark. --- sam


I agree!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone &#128516; . Seem like life here has been so busy ! Our Dr son came for a visit from B.C. My husband and I picked him up from the airport a week ago Sat. and he went back Sat. that just passed. 
Was nice to have him home for a visit &#128151; . I was happy to have him go with my husband and I to hear what the surgeon had to say to us . He really encouraged us to follow the plan set out at the earliest I could. Yesterday was a three hour preadmit appointment . Wow I hope my brain will be able to remember all that I was told I need to do and expect. 
My date is October the 7 th . So looks like thanksgiving will not be much this year at home. My daughter's said it won't hurt me to let them take over for this year. 
I just love making the thanksgiving meal! Always love to keep traditions and add new to the food table.&#128546;
I have some of my fall stuff out , but that to I will keep simple .
I just pray this won't affect my Christmas preparations . I ve been thinking of my spinning Christmas tree since I put it away ,it's big had to turn the top down as it touches the ceiling. Learn no lifting for me over five pounds for six weeks .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

No driving for a time to&#128557; 
Let's get on to happier things projects I've been working on .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your son was able to go to the surgeon with you & that you had a good visit.
I too love to do the big family gatherings but sometimes we just have to let others do it.
I hope all goes well with your surgery next week.

The flowers for the headbands are very pretty.



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone 😄 . Seem like life here has been so busy ! Our Dr son came for a visit from B.C. My husband and I picked him up from the airport a week ago Sat. and he went back Sat. that just passed.
> Was nice to have him home for a visit 💗 . I was happy to have him go with my husband and I to hear what the surgeon had to say to us . He really encouraged us to follow the plan set out at the earliest I could. Yesterday was a three hour preadmit appointment . Wow I hope my brain will be able to remember all that I was told I need to do and expect.
> My date is October the 7 th . So looks like thanksgiving will not be much this year at home. My daughter's said it won't hurt me to let them take over for this year.
> I just love making the thanksgiving meal! Always love to keep traditions and add new to the food table.😢
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Headband and flower


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer 
I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals 
They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry 
There were 5 people in the house at the time this loan police officer came to 
the house I asked him why there wasn't more not that I wanted more police at my door . Apparently they had checked us all out before hand and we were squeaky clean but it was round the time of the London bombing so they had to check everything suspicious and these vehicles have cameras on them 
Sonja



What a scary ordeal, but the world has become a scary place in recent years. I'm glad they took the explanation without any more troubles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I should have worked that one out, but for the life of me I couldn't! :roll: I bet even Sam couldn't find a beef & fushias recipe!


For sure. I seem to have created lots of question with my crazy post.

Marilyn, I'm glad to hear you are slowly getting settled in & glad Ray is dong better.

Caren, I forgot to comment earlier on the great photos of the eclipse.

Well, it's definitely looking like fall, we had crazy winds yesterday & some of the trees are already bare  I hate the thoughts of almost 7 months of bare trees & winter coming. The days are already really shortening up.
Well, must get moving, talk later.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got the following message from Heather so I'm passing it along.
> 
> "Hi Gwen, hope you are recovering well. I am contacting you to ask that you reassure everyone that I am well, simply having some issues with techjology and wifi issues, so not able to post on ktp. Tell Sam I like the idea of single serve cooking with a coffee dripolator. Want to try that, Give hugs to all, missing ktp but have to ride out storm season - cuts phone signal which is my nain internet access. Ta"
> 
> TTYL folks....catching up on my email.


I had to stop and guess who Heather was before your post made any sense.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some people are unbelievable! Last year someone broke into the Salvation Army store where they sell used clothing & stole their cashbox. I'm sure the value wasn't much but the principle of it all, they should get a very stiff prison sentence.


On the other hand, Bonnie, a long prison sentence means that as taxpayers, we all get to feed, house, clothe, and provide free medical care and libraries, etc.--at least here in the States it works this way.

I'd go for really*well-supervised* community service sentences--like cleaning the public restrooms at any and all parks, malls, community centers, etc. Even serving meals and cleaning up after rescue missions, the Salvation Army or other such places.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.

We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer - prayers for Bella, Faith and family.

Sam - I find that drinking a small glass of tonic before sleep helped me with restless leg syndrome. Hope it helps you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two photos of Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island, our most recently active volcano (about 900 years ago), taken by my niece, yesterday.


Beautiful photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - lovely photos!
> Lyn - Lovely to hear from you again!
> Mary - Bella's poor family have so much to live with. They are so lucky though to have a friend like you.
> My baby has just returned from holiday in Majorca and we're going down to visit them tomorrow.


She looks darling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son was able to go to the surgeon with you & that you had a good visit.
> I too love to do the big family gatherings but sometimes we just have to let others do it.
> I hope all goes well with your surgery next week.
> 
> The flowers for the headbands are very pretty.


I'm glad to Jackie that your son was with you and stayed for a visit 
You just take care of yourself and accept all the help your family and friends want to give . It will make them feel as if they are doing something useful which they will be . You can just sit there and give the orders or visit with the grandchildren a win win situation 
I hope everything goes well next week and look forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful work , that flowered headband is gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer
> I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals
> They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry
> ...


Once I got over the shock I couldn't believe they sent one guy on his own but like he said they had already checked our backgrounds . Must have found us very boring 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful photos.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love, hoping all goes well for you, even if Thanks Giving does have to be curtailed this year.
Your flowers look great!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marlark said:


> II have had problems with the circulation in my legs since the convention last month and just now have got the swellng and inflammation relieved. A nasty lesion has persisted due to poor circulation, trauma with serous drainage. Marlark Marge.


Good to hear from you but am sorry that you are having such health problems. Hope you will get some relief soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made shoes and hat first Sam . But the hat turned out to big so now I have to knit something else to go with hat . But here is dress all sewn up and shoes
> The coat to match will be knit in red when I get round to it
> Sonja


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more shots from my niece, She walked to Wairere Falls today.


Such beautiful scenery. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Alastair's oldest child, only daughter, the one who is an engineer. Alastair is doing pretty well at the moment, can walk only short distances, not allowed to drive, but could focus well enough to watch the Rugby World cup games. Has been getting some gardening done, too. Thanks for asking!


Glad to hear that he is somewhat better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some people are very finicky about rules...I suggest - "no harm, no foul" on most of the rules that housing associations put together. One friend of mine is allowed only 3 pots on her patio!!


Now that is ridiculous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such beautiful scenery. Wish I could see it in person.


Alastair was saying it is quite a climb- some by rope- not sure I would be game for that- it is lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that he is somewhat better.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some people always seem to get a bug up their butt about nothing!


The man who talked to me was just appointed to the Board so maybe he's trying to make his mark.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Bonnie, a long prison sentence means that as taxpayers, we all get to feed, house, clothe, and provide free medical care and libraries, etc.--at least here in the States it works this way.
> 
> I'd go for really*well-supervised* community service sentences--like cleaning the public restrooms at any and all parks, malls, community centers, etc. Even serving meals and cleaning up after rescue missions, the Salvation Army or other such places.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are right, Joy. It just makes me mad that people who do these things seem to only get a slap on the hand & go back to their theiving ways. Especially when they steal from the already needy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry....should have added her avatar name....BusyWorkerBee......hope that clears it up for everyone.


jheiens said:


> I had to stop and guess who Heather was before your post made any sense.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I should have said that by canning/freezing, etc I really cut down our food bill too as well as being able to know what is in our food. My friend was teasing me about the size of my garden". How many vegetables do you & Delbert eat?"


I loved having a garden and canning/freezing. I sure miss it but no point just for me. I can always visit my brother and raid their pantry. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so sad. Seems always the drunk walks away unharmed while innocents suffer.



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.
> 
> We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about the hand slap....hope you told them your car was "visiting" to test out how secure the complex was. Ridiculous....the Board member must have just been a BORED MEMBER.


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love that idea Joy. One year with a parents permission we had a young man scrubbing the boys restroom on our all because he was caught urinating all over the walls. He was much better behaving after that as a way of making amends for his misconduct. Can't do that now days.



jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Bonnie, a long prison sentence means that as taxpayers, we all get to feed, house, clothe, and provide free medical care and libraries, etc.--at least here in the States it works this way.
> 
> I'd go for really*well-supervised* community service sentences--like cleaning the public restrooms at any and all parks, malls, community centers, etc. Even serving meals and cleaning up after rescue missions, the Salvation Army or other such places.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you move? --- sam


I suppose I could but would have to find something suitable. I would like to go back to a detached house with a back yard. I keep looking at the house on the corner but it's not up for sale.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I loved having a garden and canning/freezing. I sure miss it but no point just for me. I can always visit my brother and raid their pantry. :lol:


That's the best of both worlds, great taste without the work :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all Sonja said from me too Jackie. Will be keeping you in prayer. I'm so glad a plan has been put in place and being implemented.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to Jackie that your son was with you and stayed for a visit
> You just take care of yourself and accept all the help your family and friends want to give . It will make them feel as if they are doing something useful which they will be . You can just sit there and give the orders or visit with the grandchildren a win win situation
> I hope everything goes well next week and look forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful work , that flowered headband is gorgeous
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love that idea Joy. One year with a parents permission we had a young man scrubbing the boys restroom on our all because he was caught urinating all over the walls. He was much better behaving after that as a way of making amends for his misconduct. Can't do that now days.


Excellent punishment!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was funny Gwen reminded me of when we got the anti terrorist police at the door . I opened the door and a man showed me his badge and said he was from the anti terrorist squad . I burst out laughing and said I was going to kill my middle son his reply was you probably shouldn't say that to a police officer
> I thought he was joking . He wasn't wanted to speak to my son about why he and a friend were seen taking pictures of a lorry that was carrying chemicals
> They did it because of what someone had written on the side of the lorry
> There were 5 people in the house at the time this loan police officer came to
> ...


That must have been scary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm just taking a quick break from trying to find my house, it gets a mess with e outside so much & dragging in all the garden stuff.

I just called for tickets for a show in Lloydminster next week called Dreams. Impersonators of Stevie Nicks(of Fleetwood Mac), Rod Stewart & Mick Jaggar. I love that music so hopefully it wil be good. 4 of us girls are going because of course the men wouldn't.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:20pm. Dishes are done, 2 dozen choc chip cookies baked. Some will go in Gages lunch for school tomorrow. We are watching movies today and relaxing.
> 
> All 10 pair are finished. Phew☺


A job well done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mail just arrived and I am thrilled. I had found a seller on ebay from Lithuanian that sold very reasonably 100% liinen yarn. The post showed lace weight but I sent her a message asking if she had other weights available. She responded yes and said she had 84 colors to choose from.
I ordered several skeins and even with the shipping it was less than any place here in the states that I could have ordered it from. Each of the balls has 440 yards. Here is a picture of what I got (fingering wt.) If anyone is interested PM me and I'll send you her business name and/or link.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo.....I'm envious of the show you and your friends will be going to see. My kind of music too..



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just taking a quick break from trying to find my house, it gets a mess with e outside so much & dragging in all the garden stuff.
> 
> I just called for tickets for a show in Lloydminster next week called Dreams. Impersonators of Stevie Nicks(of Fleetwood Mac), Rod Stewart & Mick Jaggar. I love that music so hopefully it wil be good. 4 of us girls are going because of course the men wouldn't.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm and it is raining, windy and cool out. 

Found out a gentleman who lives here in town and is well known by most has passed away. My family has known his family since I was a toddler. Sad to hear the news but it was for the best. He has been in pain and ssuffering for quite a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and it is raining, windy and cool out.
> 
> Found out a gentleman who lives here in town and is well known by most has passed away. My family has known his family since I was a toddler. Sad to hear the news but it was for the best. He has been in pain and ssuffering for quite a while.


Often it is a release at the end, always a sad time for family and friends, though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & my cousin sent this, beautiful
> 
> http://www.airpano.com/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/m-2-2


Beautiful. When my SIL and I go to Niagara Casino for breakfast, this is the view we have. Now that they're back from their vacation, I'm sure we'll be heading there soon.

They got home last night and I got a call this morning to say they had to go back to the airport because they'd picked up the wrong bag. Not a good way to end a lovely holiday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would like to sit & knit tonight but my hands are such a mess from digging in the garden I'm sure the yarn would get all snagged on them :roll:
> So I'm sitting watching TV as my poor old body is definitely feeling it's age after all the digging & lugging today.
> I've been watching the lunar eclipse out the back door, very clear & cold tonight. I've been taking pictures but not sure how they will turn out.


A couple from here is spending time in Arizona. They took pictures of the moon and sent them back to us. If I knew how to put them on here, I would. If anyone knows how to do this, I'd be happy to hear.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just taking a quick break from trying to find my house, it gets a mess with e outside so much & dragging in all the garden stuff.
> 
> I just called for tickets for a show in Lloydminster next week called Dreams. Impersonators of Stevie Nicks(of Fleetwood Mac), Rod Stewart & Mick Jaggar. I love that music so hopefully it wil be good. 4 of us girls are going because of course the men wouldn't.


Oh that sounds like it will be a very good show. I'm sure the four of you will enjoy the show.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute.
> Another order done. 👍
> 
> I love the little smirk on him.


He is cute. So great that you are getting orders.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Got to see the eclipse last night or half of it before going to bed. I got a couple photos as it was just starting. Amy got a couple really good shots with her camera, my battery was dead.


Good photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


Nice headband. Is the braiding separate?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone 😄 . Seem like life here has been so busy ! Our Dr son came for a visit from B.C. My husband and I picked him up from the airport a week ago Sat. and he went back Sat. that just passed.
> Was nice to have him home for a visit 💗 . I was happy to have him go with my husband and I to hear what the surgeon had to say to us . He really encouraged us to follow the plan set out at the earliest I could. Yesterday was a three hour preadmit appointment . Wow I hope my brain will be able to remember all that I was told I need to do and expect.
> My date is October the 7 th . So looks like thanksgiving will not be much this year at home. My daughter's said it won't hurt me to let them take over for this year.
> I just love making the thanksgiving meal! Always love to keep traditions and add new to the food table.😢
> ...


Good that your son was able to go to the doctor with you.
Let your family take over the Thanksgiving meal and just enjoy. Hope that your surgery goes well and that you have a quick recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Headband and flower


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 32 - caught up at last. I've been on here most of the day. Must go and do some work. It's been pouring here and I wanted to go out to buy some old cheese. Zehrs has brought in a Red Lobster biscuit mix that I want to try out. Calls for old cheese which I don't have. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
May have given the two away with an order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


Glad you found most of them, Mel, they look good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone 😄 . Seem like life here has been so busy ! Our Dr son came for a visit from B.C. My husband and I picked him up from the airport a week ago Sat. and he went back Sat. that just passed.
> Was nice to have him home for a visit 💗 . I was happy to have him go with my husband and I to hear what the surgeon had to say to us . He really encouraged us to follow the plan set out at the earliest I could. Yesterday was a three hour preadmit appointment . Wow I hope my brain will be able to remember all that I was told I need to do and expect.
> My date is October the 7 th . So looks like thanksgiving will not be much this year at home. My daughter's said it won't hurt me to let them take over for this year.
> I just love making the thanksgiving meal! Always love to keep traditions and add new to the food table.😢
> ...


I have every positive thought that you'll come through surgery and recovery very well. You'll find ways to cope around the not being able to lift things and I hope you have some at home nursing care available to you. Once you get through that, then you can think about any ongoing treatments. Sending you best wishes and lots of gentle hugs. I'm so glad you have lots of people around you who are part of the treatment plan.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bubba Love, I'll be thinking of you and praying all goes well for your surgery. You are smart to get it over with and get on with healing as soon as possible. Best of luck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thanks.


How funny is this Margaret someone has just posted 2links to alphabet graphs over on new topics and check nits.com was the one I was thinking of . It has a list of links to other sites


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of a family & community friend. Love the new avatar.


gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and it is raining, windy and cool out.
> 
> Found out a gentleman who lives here in town and is well known by most has passed away. My family has known his family since I was a toddler. Sad to hear the news but it was for the best. He has been in pain and ssuffering for quite a while.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The sunset tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. No it is not separate. This is a pattern that Sonja had posted and also was in the Daily Digest (slightly different).


budasha said:


> Nice headband. Is the braiding separate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


Wow, stunning, Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Melody you sure did a lot of work. In the last photo I particularly le the one with the whte fringe though all are wonderful.


gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is great news. Will continue to pray. Thank you Lord.


pacer said:


> No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


Oh my that is absolutely spectacular Kate. 👍👍😱😱


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Kate. Looks like a painting.


KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


Lovely hats Mel .someone posted about this charity today over on main


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


That's gorgeous Kate , did you get your Indian summer that was forecast ? 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mail just arrived and I am thrilled. I had found a seller on ebay from Lithuanian that sold very reasonably 100% liinen yarn. The post showed lace weight but I sent her a message asking if she had other weights available. She responded yes and said she had 84 colors to choose from.
> I ordered several skeins and even with the shipping it was less than any place here in the states that I could have ordered it from. Each of the balls has 440 yards. Here is a picture of what I got (fingering wt.) If anyone is interested PM me and I'll send you her business name and/or link.


Beautiful colors, I've never seen linen yarn, is it soft?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


Beautiful, Kate


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not particularly soft at first but gets softer as it is washed/used and has a nice drape. Makes a nice exfoliant. I'm using this for bath mittsd, wash cloth, and soap sack per the pattern's instructions. I just finished my test of the bath mitt....full of errors but will do better on the ones for gifts. Also figure the folks that will be getting them for Christmas aren't knitters and will never notice any errors...LOL...horrible aren't I. Here's a picture of it.

Also Sydney and DD were playing and here he is in all his goofiness.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful colors, I've never seen linen yarn, is it soft?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies. It was supposed to say 29. Not 329. Lol.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this one this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the yarn....the soft green pattern really adds a nice touch. I'm assuming that the yarn came that way.


gagesmom said:


> Made this one this afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


Good news! She is a little trooper. Prayers winging,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not particularly soft at first but gets softer as it is washed/used and has a nice drape. Makes a nice exfoliant. I'm using this for bath mittsd, wash cloth, and soap sack per the pattern's instructions. I just finished my test of the bath mitt....full of errors but will do better on the ones for gifts. Also figure the folks that will be getting them for Christmas aren't knitters and will never notice any errors...LOL...horrible aren't I. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> Also Sydney and DD were playing and here he is in all his goofiness.


Now I wonder who put the hat on Sydney! He doesn't seem to mind. Bath mitt is a good idea....never thought about that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So I shouldn't post the picture of my knitted spider? I don't want to scare anybody...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


Continuing prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So I shouldn't post the picture of my knitted spider? I don't want to scare anybody...


I LIKE spiders! It's snakes I'm scared of.

I also like goofy Sydney, and bath mitts!

And Melody's hats for that matter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...you can post...I just won't be doing it...LOL


Sorlenna said:


> So I shouldn't post the picture of my knitted spider? I don't want to scare anybody...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie. Sydney may be a pain in the butt at times but then what "children" aren't...LOL. We get so much joy, love, and protection from him. He really seemed to enjoy the hat for awhile. 

Going to shut down at least for awhile and cast on another bath mitt or headband. TTYL



Lurker 2 said:


> I LIKE spiders! It's snakes I'm scared of.
> 
> I also like goofy Sydney, and bath mitts!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry....should have added her avatar name....BusyWorkerBee......hope that clears it up for everyone.


It took a few moments, Gwen, but her identity finally came to mind. Thanks for the follow-up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't mind spiders, but those that we get are pretty little. I think if I saw a big black furry one, I'd freak some. I am knitting some spiders to go with the Halloween them spider webs -- not bothering me at all.

I've been trying to do an crochet autumn leaf today and the pattern is just not working out; I'll look tomorrow for eratta or someone who has previously done the pattern. It's written and charted, but I'm just not getting the same results. Time for a time out or a different pattern....may even take this one as a "suggestion" and take it from there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


Very spider like!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool.


Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone 😄 . Seem like life here has been so busy ! Our Dr son came for a visit from B.C. My husband and I picked him up from the airport a week ago Sat. and he went back Sat. that just passed.
> Was nice to have him home for a visit 💗 . I was happy to have him go with my husband and I to hear what the surgeon had to say to us . He really encouraged us to follow the plan set out at the earliest I could. Yesterday was a three hour preadmit appointment . Wow I hope my brain will be able to remember all that I was told I need to do and expect.
> My date is October the 7 th . So looks like thanksgiving will not be much this year at home. My daughter's said it won't hurt me to let them take over for this year.
> I just love making the thanksgiving meal! Always love to keep traditions and add new to the food table.😢
> ...


Another set of ears is always good when seeing a doctor for this type of thing. 
Going to be hard after surgery being so restricted. But for some of that time a least you won't be feeling up to doing much. Relax and enjoy a Thanksgiving you don't have to prepare.
Praying that surgery goes well for you and for a quick recovery so you are fit and redy for the next stage of treatment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure. I seem to have created lots of question with my crazy post.
> 
> Marilyn, I'm glad to hear you are slowly getting settled in & glad Ray is dong better.
> 
> ...


And by Monday we will be looking like summer-35.
However today is beautiful, perfect temperature for walking to return my BP monitor. 
While bare trees have a real beauty after 7 months the beauty would well and truly have waned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry....should have added her avatar name....BusyWorkerBee......hope that clears it up for everyone.


Thats why I always use the avatar in the summary (or an unmistakable version of it like Gwen)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love that idea Joy. One year with a parents permission we had a young man scrubbing the boys restroom on our all because he was caught urinating all over the walls. He was much better behaving after that as a way of making amends for his misconduct. Can't do that now days.


Perfect for a first offence- it could well do as it did here pull them up. Getting away with it the first time can help too. My brother was caught shop lifting as a teenager, had a lot of meetings and warned but went no further and as far as I know he never did it again. A record needs to be kept for a while though so that if they do repeat it they aren't yet again treated as a first offender.
But for many the worst thing that could be done for a first offense is throw them in with hardened criminals into an environment where there behaviour is normal (or in fact nothing at all it is no minor compared to those around him). 
However something needs to be done if they persist in such behaviour.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool.


Gwen is Sydney a Great Dane ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - that one had me stumped. --- sam --- now i forget what she meant to say.



KateB said:


> I should have worked that one out, but for the life of me I couldn't! :roll: I bet even Sam couldn't find a beef & fushias recipe!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always nice when the children visit - doubly when they are a doctor and can go with you to see your doctor. sending you tons of healing energy to stock up on so you have plenty to start with. great looking flower. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> No driving for a time to😭
> Let's get on to happier things projects I've been working on .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Headband and flower


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - let's throw that out into the universe and see what comes back. --- sam



budasha said:


> I suppose I could but would have to find something suitable. I would like to go back to a detached house with a back yard. I keep looking at the house on the corner but it's not up for sale.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, the spider is very pretty.

Gwen, I don't know whether to say silly Sydney or his silly friends :lol: 
Bath mitts are a great idea for gifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a comfort knowing he is no longer in pain. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and it is raining, windy and cool out.
> 
> Found out a gentleman who lives here in town and is well known by most has passed away. My family has known his family since I was a toddler. Sad to hear the news but it was for the best. He has been in pain and ssuffering for quite a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is old cheese - i have some old cheese in the fridge which i better eat soon before it grows a science project. --- sam



budasha said:


> Page 32 - caught up at last. I've been on here most of the day. Must go and do some work. It's been pouring here and I wanted to go out to buy some old cheese. Zehrs has brought in a Red Lobster biscuit mix that I want to try out. Calls for old cheese which I don't have. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody - great knitting. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be enabling but I got an email today from the tent sale, they have nice sock yarn, Patons stretch socks, 6 balls for $9 US, I have bought a couple of bags before & think it's nice

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent?page=4&utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=09-29-2015-

It's on page 5


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's lovely kate - what are we looking at in the picture - i know the sunset but i was wondering about the scene. --- sam



KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the mitt looks great - love sidney in the hat. too cute. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not particularly soft at first but gets softer as it is washed/used and has a nice drape. Makes a nice exfoliant. I'm using this for bath mittsd, wash cloth, and soap sack per the pattern's instructions. I just finished my test of the bath mitt....full of errors but will do better on the ones for gifts. Also figure the folks that will be getting them for Christmas aren't knitters and will never notice any errors...LOL...horrible aren't I. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> Also Sydney and DD were playing and here he is in all his goofiness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - do - i want to see what it looks like --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> So I shouldn't post the picture of my knitted spider? I don't want to scare anybody...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

turned out well - what is it for - ribbing at the bottom? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Gwen is Sydney a Great Dane ?


I'm not Gwen, but
No he is a German Shepherd, or Alsatian.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba and Rookie, healing energy sent your way.
Gwen, Sydney is so cute.
Mellie, great hats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How funny is this Margaret someone has just posted 2links to alphabet graphs over on new topics and check nits.com was the one I was thinking of . It has a list of links to other sites


Thanks Sonya


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


Wow thats great news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


Stunning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


A lot of work in there. Are you going to donate them this year?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So I shouldn't post the picture of my knitted spider? I don't want to scare anybody...


Depends on how realistic! Did manage to look at the others. Would scroll past qucikly.
Didn't freak out when I saw it! But didn't look too closly either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not particularly soft at first but gets softer as it is washed/used and has a nice drape. Makes a nice exfoliant. I'm using this for bath mittsd, wash cloth, and soap sack per the pattern's instructions. I just finished my test of the bath mitt....full of errors but will do better on the ones for gifts. Also figure the folks that will be getting them for Christmas aren't knitters and will never notice any errors...LOL...horrible aren't I. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> Also Sydney and DD were playing and here he is in all his goofiness.


I like your bath mitt Gwen and the pictures of Sidney are so cute 
He looks so innocent you would not think it was the same dog who gets up to all the mischief


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


Nice spider , never thought I would ever say that or in this case type that sentence 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's gorgeous Kate , did you get your Indian summer that was forecast ?
> Sonja


Well it has been nice for the last few days so I guess this is it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - that one had me stumped. --- sam --- now i forget what she meant to say.


Not fushias, fish! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it has been nice for the last few days so I guess this is it!


 :thumbup: I gather it has been good on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


Eeeek!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's lovely kate - what are we looking at in the picture - i know the sunset but i was wondering about the scene. --- sam


It's looking across the Firth of Clyde towards the islands of Arran and Bute, Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


I think it turned out very nicely. I don't mind spiders like this one, knitted into a cloth.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got the money I earned knitting Jean's Guernsey- so off later to post it to her, I expect it to cost between $30 and $40, but had not expected so generous a payment, hope to invest in the long DPN's I would like!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the face on this little fella. He is so cute.
> Another order done. 👍
> 
> I love the little smirk on him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is old cheese - i have some old cheese in the fridge which i better eat soon before it grows a science project. --- sam


I think it's cheddar that has been aged for a long time. It has a very different taste. I just threw my science project out yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No he is a German Shepherd. He'll be 2 in December and is a big baby.
The attached video is from a year ago. He is a bit larger now; weighs 83 lbs. The young woman in the video is my youngest daughter who is 21.
She and Sydney have the same birthday.



Bubba Love said:


> Gwen is Sydney a Great Dane ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Glad to heat Bella is out of surgery and in ICU recovery. Breaks my heart that this little angel has to go through this.


Ditto....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No he is a German Shepherd.


Won't be long before he'll love the hoop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would have screamed like a girl - spiders and snakes should have never been allowed on the ark. --- sam


Agreed. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.
> 
> We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.


Oh what an awful tragedy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 30. I am getting there. LOL I had Serena for nearly 5 hours today. She was wonderful. We had lots of fun and she even had a sleep (only an hour but...) for me. She is a little parrot now... trying new words. Too cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 30. I am getting there. LOL I had Serena for nearly 5 hours today. She was wonderful. We had lots of fun and she even had a sleep (only an hour but...) for me. She is a little parrot now... trying new words. Too cute.


Are you enjoying her more now you don't have her so much? How wonderful to hear her talking. It fun seeing there language progress isn't it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh what an awful tragedy.


I heard about this and it outraged me. Family out for a drive and this happens. Makes you scared to even walk out the door sometimes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well it has been nice for the last few days so I guess this is it!


Hopefully it will last a bit longer or the optimist I am hopes it lasts a lot longer 🌞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> No he is a German Shepherd. He'll be 2 in December and is a big baby.
> The attached video is from a year ago. He is a bit larger now; weighs 83 lbs. The young woman in the video is my youngest daughter who is 21.
> She and Sydney have the same birthday.


Not surprising he still gets into mischief he's still a baby , he is lovely . Had to laugh at him playing . I throw a ball for mishka and she looks at the ball then at me as if to say you threw it so you can go pick it up , but if you give her the ball in her mouth she then proceeds to throw it up in the air herself and catch it 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha wrote:
Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.

We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.


Sugar wrote:
Oh what an awful tragedy. 
 

I just saw on the news last night the driver is the son of rich people & has had many previous charges brought against him for drunken driving & other infractions but his fancy lawyers have kept his liscence. 
Now he's totally destroyed this lovely family. There were photos of the 3 beautiful children & their grandpa on the news too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> budasha wrote:
> Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.
> 
> We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.
> ...


That makes it even worse- mind you would it have stopped dhim driving even if he had lost his licence?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, cute video of Hannah & Sydney.

Melody, sad you lost your friend but a blessing he's out of pain

It's a beautiful morning here, 7C/45F, the combines have been rolling as fast as they can. I cleared off my garden yesterday, just carrots & parsnips& a few beets left. I dug a few more hills of potatoes & am waiting to hear from DHs cousin if they want the rest. I have to get everything out of the way as the farmer who is renting this quarter has such a huge combine it will not fit up our driveway so he has to come across the garden & lawn. DH tested the wheat last night & it was still tough so will dry another day or 2 before they move here. 
the tires on the combine are very wide & DH says if they have to be run over should not be hurt but hopefully he can get between them & my fruit trees, I have put stakes up to show where they are.
I guess my next project should be to start wrapping my fruit trees for winter, the #%#% deer were in there this morning, 5 of them & there was a moose in the yard 2 nights ago
I just heard on the news, gas is to go up$ 0.12/liter(about .50/US gallon). What a crock, oil is the lowest it's been in years & fuel prices keep going up. I guess the companies think they deserve their big profits regardless of what the oil really costs. It is really scary how many people have been laid off due to low oil prices, I worry about my oldest son as he is a contractor rather than an employee so they can just send him home any day they like with no notice or severance.
Well, must get moving. Have a good day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice spider , never thought I would ever say that or in this case type that sentence 😄


Hee hee. Thanks all of you. It was interesting and fun to see it come out as I knitted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> budasha wrote:
> Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.
> 
> We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.
> ...


That is terrible . Now that person wants locking up and I would want something done to the people who have let him keep his driving license 
I hate that the law isn't the same for everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute video of Hannah & Sydney.
> 
> Melody, sad you lost your friend but a blessing he's out of pain
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping your weather stays nice long enough for all the combines to get the crops in 
Sorry Bonnie but I did laugh at the part about the deer getting in . 
And I won't get on my soapbox and rant about oil prices and cheating companies 
But I will say I hope your son keeps his job they are closing the steel works here in the northeast of England for a second time with the loss of ever so many jobs 
That's the last thing this area needs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar wrote:
> Oh what an awful tragedy.
> 
> I just saw on the news last night the driver is the son of rich people & has had many previous charges brought against him for drunken driving & other infractions but his fancy lawyers have kept his liscence.
> Now he's totally destroyed this lovely family. There were photos of the 3 beautiful children & their grandpa on the news too.


I heard yesterday that he had just returned from Las Vegas where he had a bachelor party. I guess he was still high from that trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute video of Hannah & Sydney.
> 
> Melody, sad you lost your friend but a blessing he's out of pain
> 
> ...


Can't understand why your gas prices are going up when ours are going down. It's been at 95.2 a litre for a few days but I'm sure they'll be on the rise again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another one dine today.



All the death in this world. Poor family in Vaughn and friends. 
Just has me lower then a worms belly button.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. Sydney may be a pain in the butt at times but then what "children" aren't...LOL. We get so much joy, love, and protection from him. He really seemed to enjoy the hat for awhile.
> 
> Going to shut down at least for awhile and cast on another bath mitt or headband. TTYL


Your knits are looking wonderful. Enjoy the knitting time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


Looks great! What are you knitting?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks great! What are you knitting?


I was thinking hat when I started, but it turned out too long, so I think I will turn it into a bag.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking hat when I started, but it turned out too long, so I think I will turn it into a bag.


That would be fun also. I love your creativity.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much of an update on Bella. A few pictures have been posted of her and she is doing as well as could be expected. The swelling appears to be gone, but she is in a lot of pain and lays very still. Her oldest sister and sister's boyfriend came to visit her yesterday. She was happy to see them, but could not tell from the pictures. She loves her brother and sisters very much. A therapy dog paid her a visit yesterday. She had just fallen asleep when the dog appeared so the dog sat in the doorway and guarded her room. Too cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bless Bella's heart. Sleep is probably one of the best things for her right now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much of an update on Bella. A few pictures have been posted of her and she is doing as well as could be expected. The swelling appears to be gone, but she is in a lot of pain and lays very still. Her oldest sister and sister's boyfriend came to visit her yesterday. She was happy to see them, but could not tell from the pictures. She loves her brother and sisters very much. A therapy dog paid her a visit yesterday. She had just fallen asleep when the dog appeared so the dog sat in the doorway and guarded her room. Too cute.


Bless her. Poor tyke. I wish she didn't have to go through all the surgeries and pain. The therapy dog will be a blessing. Just the fact that he knew she was in pain and sleeping, her guarded that room. Definitely man's or in this case girls best friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoying a cup of tea in the mug I got from my white elephant gift at KAP. Mug says "Knitting keeps me from unraveling". Tonight's flavor of tea is country green apple.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Enjoying a cup of tea in the mug I got from my white elephant gift at KAP. Mug says "Knitting keeps me from unraveling". Tonight's flavor of tea is country green apple.


That sounds good. DD and I have made a jasmine green tea and mint mix but haven't tried it yet (waiting for the flavors to mix well in the jar). 
Think I could also use that mug.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds good. DD and I have made a jasmine green tea and mint mix but haven't tried it yet (waiting for the flavors to mix well in the jar).
> Think I could also use that mug.


The tea was wonderful. Matthew and DH usually go to a tea specialty shop to get me different flavors of teas to drink. I have a wide variety of teas in my cupboard. The green apple sounded good for today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally got a Bella update. The anesthesia fog has lifted. OT and PT started today. She is still in pain from the different surgery sites which complicates therapy. The parents began their training on how to care for their daughter. Tomorrow is more OT and PT for Bella as well as more training for the parents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scenery kate - how far from your house was it? --- sam



KateB said:


> It's looking across the Firth of Clyde towards the islands of Arran and Bute, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard yesterday that he had just returned from Las Vegas where he had a bachelor party. I guess he was still high from that trip.


I was mistaken. He was coming back from Miami on his family's private jet (still was at a stag though).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fun watching Hannah and Sydney play ball.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got an order yesterday for a newborn minion hat. This is what I have so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got an order yesterday for a newborn minion hat. This is what I have so far.


 :thumbup:

And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping your weather stays nice long enough for all the combines to get the crops in
> Sorry Bonnie but I did laugh at the part about the deer getting in .
> And I won't get on my soapbox and rant about oil prices and cheating companies
> But I will say I hope your son keeps his job they are closing the steel works here in the northeast of England for a second time with the loss of ever so many jobs
> That's the last thing this area needs


They seems to be moving all the big industries they can to Southeast Asia.
What does your 2nd son work at? Will the closure affect him?
Everyone but me seems to think it's lovely to see the deer close :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Can't understand why your gas prices are going up when ours are going down. It's been at 95.2 a litre for a few days but I'm sure they'll be on the rise again.


We live where it's all produced & always have higher prices that Ontario :-( 
Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally got a Bella update. The anesthesia fog has lifted. OT and PT started today. She is still in pain from the different surgery sites which complicates therapy. The parents began their training on how to care for their daughter. Tomorrow is more OT and PT for Bella as well as more training for the parents.


I'm glad she's doing as well as expected but it's sad she has to endure such pain. Poor little soul.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


Who is this one for, Julie?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GKs are here for the night, GS is on the combine with grandpa & happy as a clam. GD is watching TV at the moment. Her & I wrappe a bunch of my fruit trees with chicken wire to keep the deer off, still lots to go.
DHs cousin came & dug the rest of the potatoes so that's one less thing to clean up&#128512;
It was beautiful here today, up to 21C/70F, I could do with another couple of weeks of that.
I need to get some photos transferred from the camer a& post some new pictures one of these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's funny--I remember looking at that Spider a long time ago and thinking it was going to be so hard--now I'm working through it and it's just twisted stitches, so no longer intimidating! I am *hoping* to do two colors (spider in one and background another), but I suppose I am "cheating" a bit as I'm doing it in the round with one color to get familiar with it, so there are no purl twists--but I will do it back and forth as well to practice. So far I have the bottom half of four legs. LOL


That should come out great. Thank you for the link, I've saved it to my library.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the eyes and sewed them on the hat. Hat has been done for a while. Found the purple in my stash it was all I needed to complete this order.


All of the hats you've finished look great, I love the minions ones the best though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked for 1 1/2 hours. Overcast but doesn't look like rain unfortunately.


Sounds like you had a great day for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should see the size of the spiders that keep showing up in my house . Husband just picks them up and puts them back outside


LOL! I did that yesterday, a big spider was in my way so I relocated him out to the flower pot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks great Mel . Did you see the minion socks over on main the other day , they looked like fun
> I'm knitting a hat too , can you tell what it says think Apple 😄
> The colours are two shades of pink


That is so cute also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don did get home from work in time to carry all the packages down stairs to the chest freezer for me. That was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Carrying the packages down stairs is a great help, especially if your stairs are like mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Okay I'll do that 👍👍 thank you that is very kind of you.


 :thumbup: 
Certainly, I have a bad habit of buying a new one if I can't find the ones I have, then I also inherited a bunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Who is this one for, Julie?


This one is for me, to be finished in time for next winter!

I am expecting it may get a bit hot and heavy to work in high summer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jumping in, prob. not be back on this wk, going to my sisters in nashville, TN for 4 days. we are still reeling with the loss of Keagan, but good days and not so good days. bjs bro. and nephew are in from IN. and the nephew brought us all copies of his novel. he has published short stories before, but finally his first sci fi novel, and i have jumped right into it, don't really care for sci fi, but i enjoy it, and his imagination. i am going to be taking the stuff to work on a knit cable ear warmer for christmas and books of course. talk to you later


Ooh, congrats on the author in your family, how exciting. I love sci fi. 
Have a safe trip, and hoping that the good days come more often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Got to see the eclipse last night or half of it before going to bed. I got a couple photos as it was just starting. Amy got a couple really good shots with her camera, my battery was dead.


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally found the pic of the headband I finished earlier.....


Looks great, I'm going to make a couple of those I think, since yours and Sonjas turned out so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just for fun, somewhere I have a recipe for cooking salmon in the dishwasher. I felt the same way about it that was stated about cooking in a coffee pot. Coffee pots are for coffee and dishwashers are for dishes.
> The unpacking is coming slowly but it is coming. Most of the kitchen is unpacked, dishes washed and stored away. Not saying that I won't move things around later but at least I can walk in the kitchen.
> DH has recovered quite nicely from his hospital adventure. Some days he feels better than other. Today was a good day. I am so pleased.
> I must get to bed. Have to get up early and get the garbage out. The neighbors tell me there is a dog that runs loose and gets into garbage bags so it is not wise to put the garbage out the night before pick-up and they do pick it up early. Play nice and have fun.
> Marilyn


Good news that DH is doing well, hopefully the good days will get more and more frequent. It is always a good feeling to have walking space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome Donsdotter to the Tea Party. Feel free to join us anytime you want


I agree, welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't make it on yesterday as I was busy trying to find my Sock A La Carte book that is MIA, which entailed cleaning out the hoard around my chair, the entire end table, it wasn't there, but boy the things I did find  
Then after knit group, I tackled the dinning room/office area that is otherwise referred to as the pit, I did get that all cleared out and reorganized, there is actually room for the piano that a friend is giving me since she wants it out of her house after 30 years, that only took about 4 hours. :roll: 
Today, I did a batch (18 pint jars) of zesty bread & butter pickles, and a small batch (2 quart jars and a pint jar) of sweet pickles; defrosted and cleaned out the chest freezer and have it plugged back in with ice cube trays to freeze in it so I know when I can haul food back down to put in it, took out a lot of trash from the small freezer in the fridge, it's amazing how much crap can fit in there that you never find until you resort to drastic measures like pulling _everything_ out of it. lolol 
I was going to tackle the craft room tomorrow morning, but my uncle called and needs me to take him to his eye appointment, so I guess that job will be waiting for me on Monday. 

Mary, so glad that Bella is recovering from her surgery, hopefully they won't have any bleeding or anything else to have to deal with as she heals.

Hope you all are doing great.

Oh, finished Davids socks Monday night, I'll take a pick and post. 
Where is that darn book, I know it's here somewhere, I guess it will have to wait until I tackle the craft room Monday, it's probably in a knitting bag or something. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it.


gagesmom said:


> Another one dine today.
> 
> All the death in this world. Poor family in Vaughn and friends.
> Just has me lower then a worms belly button.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MMmmmmmm....that blend sounds good. What do you do to make it?



Sorlenna said:


> That sounds good. DD and I have made a jasmine green tea and mint mix but haven't tried it yet (waiting for the flavors to mix well in the jar).
> Think I could also use that mug.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless this precious child and family.


pacer said:


> Finally got a Bella update. The anesthesia fog has lifted. OT and PT started today. She is still in pain from the different surgery sites which complicates therapy. The parents began their training on how to care for their daughter. Tomorrow is more OT and PT for Bella as well as more training for the parents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope that one is for you. The color will look good on you.


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope that one is for you. The color will look good on you.


Yes this one is for me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


That is going to be so pretty, and it will be great for keeping you warm in the winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to bed last nght at 3 a.m. and then up at 7:30 a.m. and no nap tme today (yawn) so I'm getting off of here. Started a pair of fingerless mitts that have a cable lie the headband and had to frog it twice before getting it going and it's an easy pattern. That tells me more than anything I'm tired.

TTYL....{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is going to be so pretty, and it will be great for keeping you warm in the winter. :thumbup:


That is what I am really looking forward to, mind you my grey one is wearing well, has finally had a wash, and come through well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I am happy you are finally making something for yourself.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

https://m.facebook.com/kelsey.lynn.1023?_ft_=top_level_post_id.441839522680047%3Atl_objid.441839522680047

Saw this on Facebook. For all the spider haters.👍

Tried to copy and paste. Don't think it worked 😕


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am happy you are finally making something for yourself.


I really need it! Mind you, you too do masses of knitting for others!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> http://m.facebook.com/kelsey.lynn.1023?_ft_=top_level_post_id.441839522680047%3Atl_objid.441839522680047
> 
> Saw this on Facebook. For all the spider haters.👍
> 
> Tried to copy and paste. Don't think it worked 😕


Just an 's' too many! At least that is what usually does it, I'm stumped!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got an order yesterday for a newborn minion hat. This is what I have so far.


Love the colour. There must be a gazillion people standing in line for your knitting. What a lucky girl! Hope you're getting well paid.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Is anyone having trouble getting on facebook? I've been trying to get on to play my game but nothing is happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 30. I am getting there. LOL I had Serena for nearly 5 hours today. She was wonderful. We had lots of fun and she even had a sleep (only an hour but...) for me. She is a little parrot now... trying new words. Too cute.


 It's amazing how quickly they grow and develop.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


Are you making this for yourself? Strange how colours change on the computer. It definitely looks blue. I see that you have already answered. I'm glad you're making something for yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not surprising he still gets into mischief he's still a baby , he is lovely . Had to laugh at him playing . I throw a ball for mishka and she looks at the ball then at me as if to say you threw it so you can go pick it up , but if you give her the ball in her mouth she then proceeds to throw it up in the air herself and catch it
> Sonja


 :XD: Who has who trained? lol They have such personalities don't they?
I got a pic of Marlas pup and Buster playing, she was playing with his tail, he was watching her and he'd thump her with his tail and then she'd chase it, and he'd wag it so she had to work to get it, they he'd go still, then thump her with it again. lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We live where it's all produced & always have higher prices that Ontario :-(
> Makes no sense to me.


Doesn't make sense to me either. What's the matter with your provincial government? Same as what's wrong with ours, I guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am really looking forward to, mind you my grey one is wearing well, has finally had a wash, and come through well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GKs are here for the night, GS is on the combine with grandpa & happy as a clam. GD is watching TV at the moment. Her & I wrappe a bunch of my fruit trees with chicken wire to keep the deer off, still lots to go.
> DHs cousin came & dug the rest of the potatoes so that's one less thing to clean up😀
> It was beautiful here today, up to 21C/70F, I could do with another couple of weeks of that.
> I need to get some photos transferred from the camer a& post some new pictures one of these days.


Glad you had a nice day. It was very cool and windy here. Night-time temp will be about 3. Heard that October is going to be warmer than usual. I can stand that. I used to wrap my apple trees against the rabbits so I sympathise with you. I'm sure it's more difficult for you with the deer population.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> budasha wrote:
> Thanks, Sam, Kate and Margaret for getting us started. I'm only 4 days behind. Sam, so sorry that the children are sick. Usually happens when they go back to school. Seems they just pass illnesses around. I don't have a coffee pot anymore so can't make any of those recipes...not sure that I would anyway. Potato hints are very interesting. Have made a note of those.
> 
> We had a terrible accident in Toronto on Sunday. An alleged drunk driver at 4 p.m. t-boned an SUV carrying grandfather, grandmother, great-gran and 3 children. Grandfather and the 3 children were killed. They were just out for a Sunday afternoon drive while their parents were going out for a date. The parents learned of the accident on the 11 p.m. news. I believe the grandmother and great-gran are still in hospital. The alleged driver was unhurt but is in jail until his bail hearing on Friday. I just can't imagine how the parents are.
> ...


That's awful, and he has pretty much destroyed his life too, or at least most places it would be a manslaughter charge. You have to let children deal with the consequences of bad choices early on so that they hopefully don't make these type of things happen later on, I don't know what his family was/is thinking. Devastating on all counts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are you making this for yourself? Strange how colours change on the computer. It definitely looks blue.


Yes, for me! One day we will be able to adjust colour better perhaps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful, and he has pretty much destroyed his life too, or at least most places it would be a manslaughter charge. You have to let children deal with the consequences of bad choices early on so that they hopefully don't make these type of things happen later on, I don't know what his family was/is thinking. Devastating on all counts.


He's probably looking at jail time. Has 18 charges against him. So sad for both familys. He was supposed to get married next month. Just bought a home for him and his bride-to-be. I can't imagine what it would be like to know that you have taken the life of so many people, particularly the children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not particularly soft at first but gets softer as it is washed/used and has a nice drape. Makes a nice exfoliant. I'm using this for bath mittsd, wash cloth, and soap sack per the pattern's instructions. I just finished my test of the bath mitt....full of errors but will do better on the ones for gifts. Also figure the folks that will be getting them for Christmas aren't knitters and will never notice any errors...LOL...horrible aren't I. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> Also Sydney and DD were playing and here he is in all his goofiness.


LOL! Awe, Sydney's so cute! lol, so now that you know he doesn't mind hats, you can knit him some? 
Love the bathmitt idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> He's probably looking at jail time. Has 18 charges against him. So sad for both familys. He was supposed to get married next month. Just bought a home for him and his bride-to-be. I can't imagine what it would be like to know that you have taken the life of so many people, particularly the children.


Yes, I wonder what he feeling at this point, remorse for the loss of lives or just remorse that he was caught. And the poor girl he was to marry is also a victim of his thoughtless behavior also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Page 32 - caught up at last. I've been on here most of the day. Must go and do some work. It's been pouring here and I wanted to go out to buy some old cheese. Zehrs has brought in a Red Lobster biscuit mix that I want to try out. Calls for old cheese which I don't have. Will let you know how it turns out.


I've made those, they came out pretty good, not as good as they are when I get them at Red Lobster, but I would definitely do them again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.

My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not. Strange family as his brother deserted my mom and me and his family too. Just took off into the night. Grandma and Grandpa were both orphans and had 6 boys, so I was the first girl. When I was little they used to all try to be my favorite uncle, but as they aged they sure got crusty. 

Budasha, I saw that article in the paper when I was looking up the old articles on my uncle. Such a shame that this young man was let of the hook. Now it is other people that pay the price for him. So very tragic. At first I thought it was an older article, but then realized the paper had given me the current news.

I'm spending most of my days sleeping. Suppose my body is trying to make up for all those nights with 1 hr. or less of sleep. I managed to finish knitting a project my mom was knitting and it was perfect for me. It is quite a small square and just straight knitting, so no concentrating and easy to do. It helped me to feel closer to her. It is probably a baby blanket for one of the 57 great grandchildren and grandchildren, but since there are so many, I will keep it for me and put it on the back of the couch where I hold on to get up the stair between rooms. She had another small piece that was finished that I have used to wrap around my feet when they were cold. My arthritis has been pretty bad, which I think is proof of the effect stress has on our bodies. I know I will heal, especially since I can take care of myself when I am tired. I'm looking forward in one way to seeing my relatives. Aunt will be 97 this month so I am taking a card up with me and will probably make another trip up for her actual birthday. Lil sis has a birthday too. It will be so special to be together with both of my sisters again. What a bond we have together after nursing my mother. I am indeed so lucky to have them in my lives. Of course I tease them that I used to change their diapers but I did promise to never make them change mine, and can you believe they both said they would gladly do that. My oh my, I do hope that is a long way off. LOL. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Big Hugs to all. I know each of you have your special things you are dealing with and I hope you will find the strength to meet each thing as it comes your way. I know many of you are facing such difficult things. Sending you love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here are all the purple newborn hats for Shaken baby syndrome that I made last year to donate at Christmas. Unfortunately my health worked against me. 329 are pictures but I know there were 31.
> May have given the two away with an order.


Fabulous work!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to read along. Such a busy week for me. Bella has been moved out of intensive care and back to the regular floor. That is wonderful as the doctors expected her to need ICU for 48 hours. The swelling has gone down considerably which is also a blessing. She is still on major pain medicines, but recovering. Thankful for all the prayers for this little girl. The family continues to ask for prayers for Bella.


What wonderful news! It would be a wonderful miracle if after all this surgery, she were to have a very long and healthy life, that is what I'm praying for anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


Just beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> 
> My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and a wonderful time with your family. Sorry to hear that your uncle was murdered though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mail just arrived and I am thrilled. I had found a seller on ebay from Lithuanian that sold very reasonably 100% liinen yarn. The post showed lace weight but I sent her a message asking if she had other weights available. She responded yes and said she had 84 colors to choose from.
> I ordered several skeins and even with the shipping it was less than any place here in the states that I could have ordered it from. Each of the balls has 440 yards. Here is a picture of what I got (fingering wt.) If anyone is interested PM me and I'll send you her business name and/or link.


Ooooh! Yum! I'll be PMing you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and it is raining, windy and cool out.
> 
> Found out a gentleman who lives here in town and is well known by most has passed away. My family has known his family since I was a toddler. Sad to hear the news but it was for the best. He has been in pain and ssuffering for quite a while.


So sorry Mel that your family friend has passed, but am glad that he is no longer suffering, I'm sure it is a very mixed bag of emotions that everyone is going through at this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Headband and flower


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Bonnie, a long prison sentence means that as taxpayers, we all get to feed, house, clothe, and provide free medical care and libraries, etc.--at least here in the States it works this way.
> 
> I'd go for really*well-supervised* community service sentences--like cleaning the public restrooms at any and all parks, malls, community centers, etc. Even serving meals and cleaning up after rescue missions, the Salvation Army or other such places.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, good, clean, dirty work, the dirtier, sweatier, and more physical, the better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to Jackie that your son was with you and stayed for a visit
> You just take care of yourself and accept all the help your family and friends want to give . It will make them feel as if they are doing something useful which they will be . You can just sit there and give the orders or visit with the grandchildren a win win situation
> I hope everything goes well next week and look forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful work , that flowered headband is gorgeous
> Sonja


I echo Sonjas' thoughts, I was going to reply, but lost the post. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still have big recycling containers in certain locations , they are very strict here on what goes in these bins we have , they have stickers on the lids with the does and don't on , they will take out if it's wrong and leave it behind or refuse to empty the bin . There is talk of starting to fine people but I don't know if that has actually happened yet
> Sonja


I'm very lucky, our recycling center is at the end of our street, I just walk it down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up once again, now I'm going to practice my guitar and knit. 

Have a great night all, see you all tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe trip and a wonderful time with your family. Sorry to hear that your uncle was murdered though.


Thank you Poledra. Yes, I can't get it out of my mind. Such a sad ending. Hard to know what to say.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> Certainly, I have a bad habit of buying a new one if I can't find the ones I have, then I also inherited a bunch.


I have done that so many times.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


The moon is beautiful any time I tbink. Thank you for Sharing. 👍


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for me, to be finished in time for next winter!
> 
> I am expecting it may get a bit hot and heavy to work in high summer!


Did you show a picture of your started project? If so I missed it 😢


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Did you show a picture of your started project? If so I missed it 😢


page 39, it is only just cast on, well 9 rows now, but 400 stitches!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Safe trip Daralene.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Poledra. Yes, I can't get it out of my mind. Such a sad ending. Hard to know what to say.


Have a safe trip. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Have a safe trip. Hugs


For Daralene, from me, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


It's a beautiful colour Julie , who is going to be the lucky recipient 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a beautiful colour Julie , who is going to be the lucky recipient
> Sonja


Me, for this one!

Hi Early bird!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is this one for? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They seems to be moving all the big industries they can to Southeast Asia.
> What does your 2nd son work at? Will the closure affect him?
> Everyone but me seems to think it's lovely to see the deer close :roll:


Middle son is an electrician he's alright he doesn't work there I know one of my neighbours works there and he has just gotten a bigger mortgage to get the big extension on his house so he must be worrying now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of yarn are you using? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for me, to be finished in time for next winter!
> 
> I am expecting it may get a bit hot and heavy to work in high summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of yarn are you using? --- sam


5ply pure Yorkshire Wool, comes in 500g cones, almost finer than 4 ply, I think that is about your fingering weight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Who has who trained? lol They have such personalities don't they?
> I got a pic of Marlas pup and Buster playing, she was playing with his tail, he was watching her and he'd thump her with his tail and then she'd chase it, and he'd wag it so she had to work to get it, they he'd go still, then thump her with it again. lolol


that must have been funny to watch , made me smile just reading it 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't make it on yesterday as I was busy trying to find my Sock A La Carte book that is MIA, which entailed cleaning out the hoard around my chair, the entire end table, it wasn't there, but boy the things I did find
> Where is that darn book, I know it's here somewhere, I guess it will have to wait until I tackle the craft room Monday, it's probably in a knitting bag or something. :roll:


Sounds a lot like me! The fastest way to find it is to order/buy another copy..... :x 
I'm still at the In-Laws. FIL had his operation yesterday, meant to be a day case but because he didn't get into theatre until around 7 pm has stayed overnight. It took us all day, arrived before the appointed time (11am) and then sat in the waiting room literally all day, no food or drinks allowed due to operation, so he was very weary by the time he was admitted onto the ward at 5pm. Not very caring for a frail and anxious gentleman who is well into his 80s. We didn't get much info last night about how the op. had gone but just that he was back on the ward, but as he wasn't there when we called at 6.30 and again at 8.30 it must have been quite a long procedure. Luckily DH got here on Tuesday night so we could take turns to sit either with DFIL in the hospital or DMIL at home. I stupidly hadn't taken my knitting to the hospital as the paperwork said that you couldn't wait with the patient once they got to the waiting area (ie at 11am) - but luckily given the excessively long wait, that was not the case. I've been making wash cloths, pics to follow when I get up. They're fairly mindless once you get the pattern memorised. Just need more yarn now as am on the last ball.
Back to catching up on everyone's activities - hope all are happy and well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> 
> My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not. Strange family as his brother deserted my mom and me and his family too. Just took off into the night. Grandma and Grandpa were both orphans and had 6 boys, so I was the first girl. When I was little they used to all try to be my favorite uncle, but as they aged they sure got crusty.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to here from you Daralene . I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are . I'm glad you are getting plenty of rest your body and mind must need it 
I hope you and your sisters have a safe journey 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds a lot like me! The fastest way to find it is to order/buy another copy..... :x
> I'm still at the In-Laws. FIL had his operation yesterday, meant to be a day case but because he didn't get into theatre until around 7 pm has stayed overnight. It took us all day, arrived before the appointed time (11am) and then sat in the waiting room literally all day, no food or drinks allowed due to operation, so he was very weary by the time he was admitted onto the ward at 5pm. Not very caring for a frail and anxious gentleman who is well into his 80s. We didn't get much info last night about how the op. had gone but just that he was back on the ward, but as he wasn't there when we called at 6.30 and again at 8.30 it must have been quite a long procedure. Luckily DH got here on Tuesday night so we could take turns to sit either with DFIL in the hospital or DMIL at home. I stupidly hadn't taken my knitting to the hospital as the paperwork said that you couldn't wait with the patient once they got to the waiting area (ie at 11am) - but luckily given the excessively long wait, that was not the case. I've been making wash cloths, pics to follow when I get up. They're fairly mindless once you get the pattern memorised. Just need more yarn now as am on the last ball.
> Back to catching up on everyone's activities - hope all are happy and well.


Hoping FIL has come through ok. Not good that he had to wait so long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up once again, now I'm going to practice my guitar and knit.
> 
> Have a great night all, see you all tomorrow, I hope.


That made me laugh I could just imagine you playing the guitar and knitting at the same time 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes this one is for me!


About time! You have knit and sewn so much for everyone else, you are due some me-knitting. What motifs will you be using? Is there a possibility of including a corgi inspired one??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> About time! You have knit and sewn so much for everyone else, you are due some me-knitting. What motifs will you be using? Is there a possibility of including a corgi inspired one??


Not on this one- but it is an idea for the left-over red yarn!!!!!!

I plan to follow Alice Starmore fairly closely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene - will be glad when you are home and can settle down and just rest for a while. do lots of goo things for yourself. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> 
> My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not. Strange family as his brother deserted my mom and me and his family too. Just took off into the night. Grandma and Grandpa were both orphans and had 6 boys, so I was the first girl. When I was little they used to all try to be my favorite uncle, but as they aged they sure got crusty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me, for this one!
> 
> Hi Early bird!


Hello Julie I just saw this I was to busy catching up . I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of your Guernsey . It's a beautiful colour , is it soft because it looks as if it is ? 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why such fine yarn? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5ply pure Yorkshire Wool, comes in 500g cones, almost finer than 4 ply, I think that is about your fingering weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie I just saw this I was to busy catching up . I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of your Guernsey . It's a beautiful colour , is it soft because it looks as if it is ?
> Sonja


It is a lovely colour, but not especially soft, as it is intended for working sweaters- it will depend on how it is laundered, I am going to get Lux Soap Flakes and Oil of Eucalyptus for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you fil - shame on them for making him wait for such a long time. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sounds a lot like me! The fastest way to find it is to order/buy another copy..... :x
> I'm still at the In-Laws. FIL had his operation yesterday, meant to be a day case but because he didn't get into theatre until around 7 pm has stayed overnight. It took us all day, arrived before the appointed time (11am) and then sat in the waiting room literally all day, no food or drinks allowed due to operation, so he was very weary by the time he was admitted onto the ward at 5pm. Not very caring for a frail and anxious gentleman who is well into his 80s. We didn't get much info last night about how the op. had gone but just that he was back on the ward, but as he wasn't there when we called at 6.30 and again at 8.30 it must have been quite a long procedure. Luckily DH got here on Tuesday night so we could take turns to sit either with DFIL in the hospital or DMIL at home. I stupidly hadn't taken my knitting to the hospital as the paperwork said that you couldn't wait with the patient once they got to the waiting area (ie at 11am) - but luckily given the excessively long wait, that was not the case. I've been making wash cloths, pics to follow when I get up. They're fairly mindless once you get the pattern memorised. Just need more yarn now as am on the last ball.
> Back to catching up on everyone's activities - hope all are happy and well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why such fine yarn? --- sam


Because that is the traditional weight, and the motifs work better small scale.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to you fil - shame on them for making him wait for such a long time. --- sam


Thanks Sam, just waiting 'til suitable time to call hospital for an update, MIL is still sleeping but DH and I both woke very early. Swedenme is awake early too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam, just waiting 'til suitable time to call hospital for an update, MIL is still sleeping but DH and I both woke very early. Swedenme is awake early too![/quote
> 
> Always awake early don't mind in the summer but hate it on the dark winter mornings
> Hope your FIL is doing well this morning and able to come home
> Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sam, just waiting 'til suitable time to call hospital for an update, MIL is still sleeping but DH and I both woke very early. Swedenme is awake early too![/quote
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, as I told Gwen, having wifi and net access issues at the moment. 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}

Net book is working at the moment, will be glad when I can afford to update to something more modern. 

Had a good start of week, (except computer issues), hit my wax and soap supplier on the last day of her moving sale, got a great little lamp and a jelly soap kit cheap. Made this up Saturday night while my NRL team played and won their semi final match. Fingers cross for next sunday, although the southerners not happy, the two teams in the Grand Final are both from Queensland. Go Cowboys, Go Broncos. Mind you, would not like to be on the highway between Brisbane and Sydney on Saturday as plenty of people will be heading south on a 10 hour drive to watch the match. I will be watching it for free on tv. Or on Monday as they all return home.

Will put up a pic of the jelly soaps when the tablet will let me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful scenery kate - how far from your house was it? --- sam


We are only about 5minutes walk from the front, but this was taken from my friend's house in Fairlie which is about 2miles south of us. She has a fabulous house right on the seafront.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute video of Hannah & Sydney.
> 
> Melody, sad you lost your friend but a blessing he's out of pain
> 
> ...


And is the weather expected to stay warm until the harevesting is finished?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much of an update on Bella. A few pictures have been posted of her and she is doing as well as could be expected. The swelling appears to be gone, but she is in a lot of pain and lays very still. Her oldest sister and sister's boyfriend came to visit her yesterday. She was happy to see them, but could not tell from the pictures. She loves her brother and sisters very much. A therapy dog paid her a visit yesterday. She had just fallen asleep when the dog appeared so the dog sat in the doorway and guarded her room. Too cute.


Good that is doing as well as can be expected- after the last experience it is especially good. Praying that the good progresss continues. 
Seen that she has started OT and PT which is sure a positive sign.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And this is what I have for today's work: darker green not blue- about my 6th or 7th Gansey. 400 stitches.


Is this one yours?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They seems to be moving all the big industries they can to Southeast Asia.
> What does your 2nd son work at? Will the closure affect him?
> Everyone but me seems to think it's lovely to see the deer close :roll:


Seeing the deer close sounds great to me. But I do understand why you don't like them eating your plants etc.
And the talk earleir about venison- not a common meat here at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't make it on yesterday as I was busy trying to find my Sock A La Carte book that is MIA, which entailed cleaning out the hoard around my chair, the entire end table, it wasn't there, but boy the things I did find
> Then after knit group, I tackled the dinning room/office area that is otherwise referred to as the pit, I did get that all cleared out and reorganized, there is actually room for the piano that a friend is giving me since she wants it out of her house after 30 years, that only took about 4 hours. :roll:
> Today, I did a batch (18 pint jars) of zesty bread & butter pickles, and a small batch (2 quart jars and a pint jar) of sweet pickles; defrosted and cleaned out the chest freezer and have it plugged back in with ice cube trays to freeze in it so I know when I can haul food back down to put in it, took out a lot of trash from the small freezer in the fridge, it's amazing how much crap can fit in there that you never find until you resort to drastic measures like pulling _everything_ out of it. lolol
> I was going to tackle the craft room tomorrow morning, but my uncle called and needs me to take him to his eye appointment, so I guess that job will be waiting for me on Monday.
> ...


I've started photocpying the part I want from these and only taking the photocopy with me- more likely to find it where I want it that way as well. Both are just where they should be right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> He's probably looking at jail time. Has 18 charges against him. So sad for both familys. He was supposed to get married next month. Just bought a home for him and his bride-to-be. I can't imagine what it would be like to know that you have taken the life of so many people, particularly the children.


By trying to protect him it seems that he has been left to ruin so many lives by his actions (its of course possible that he would not have responded positively to facing the consequences of his previous actions as not all people do).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> 
> My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not. Strange family as his brother deserted my mom and me and his family too. Just took off into the night. Grandma and Grandpa were both orphans and had 6 boys, so I was the first girl. When I was little they used to all try to be my favorite uncle, but as they aged they sure got crusty.
> 
> ...


Listen to your body and rest whenever you can. While it is great and healing to spend time with family it will be good for you to get home so you look after yourself for a while to get yourself right again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


The elephant feet look better than other raisers I've seen.
Pretty dishcloths- I have doen that pattern for one of the few dishclothes I have made


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, as I told Gwen, having wifi and net access issues at the moment.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


Wonder how many are making there way from Pert to Melbourne for the AFL grand final.
Very big football weekend (for others two of if not the main two of the national football codes have there grandfinals this weekend). And only one of the 4 teams is playing in there home city so a lot of people travelling- and on top of that it is a public holiday for a number of states and school holidays for most of them as well with some states going back Monday or Tuesday. So a very busy weekend on our roads.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I LIKE spiders! It's snakes I'm scared of.
> 
> I also like goofy Sydney, and bath mitts!
> 
> And Melody's hats for that matter.


I dont like spiders but I would still like to see the knitted one.

And Ditto to all above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here's a quick pic-- it could have been better but I took it with my phone.


 :thumbup: Well done! And not too scary either LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


The Elephant Feet look useful- do they work on the front only? I like all the dishcloths!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Another set of ears is always good when seeing a doctor for this type of thing.
> Going to be hard after surgery being so restricted. But for some of that time a least you won't be feeling up to doing much. Relax and enjoy a Thanksgiving you don't have to prepare.
> Praying that surgery goes well for you and for a quick recovery so you are fit and redy for the next stage of treatment.


RE Bubba Love..... from me too. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And by Monday we will be looking like summer-35.
> However today is beautiful, perfect temperature for walking to return my BP monitor.
> While bare trees have a real beauty after 7 months the beauty would well and truly have waned.


 :shock: 35c!! We are to have 30c and 32c I think on Sunday and Monday.
We are having lovely sunny days at around 22c but down to 4c here last night! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is this one yours?


Yes! I had just bought the yarn, when you were here last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I had just bought the yarn, when you were here last year.


So sitting round for around a year to get it started. Sounds like me- I have a lot of planned items with the pattern and yarn together but not started.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Safe trip Daralene.


And from me too. Big Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


Your starfish dishcloths are lovely . I like the yarn you have used . I think they would look nice as little coasters 
The elephant feet look ideal for there purpose 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've made those, they came out pretty good, not as good as they are when I get them at Red Lobster, but I would definitely do them again.


I do have a scratch recipe which is very good but good to know that this is okay too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> i
> Big Hugs to all. I know each of you have your special things you are dealing with and I hope you will find the strength to meet each thing as it comes your way. I know many of you are facing such difficult things. Sending you love.


Enjoy the time with your family. I'm sorry that the weather today isn't the greatest for your trip but hope the sun will shine when you get here. It's sad that the men in your family have been "crusty".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


I hope your FIL is doing well. I toast my gf bread straight from the freezer and it turns out nice and dark and it isn't dried out. 
I love the elephant feet, they are very useful. 
The starfish cloths look lovely, what a nice choice of colour too. I believe it was Sam posted the pattern quite a while back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I am heading out for Canada tomorrow and will meet up with my sisters and a cousin. She lost her mother and our aunt in Georgia a few months ago, so she is joining us to meet up with our remaining aunts and uncles on that side of the family so they can feel they are part of saying good-bye.
> 
> My mother didn't want me to meet up with my dad's brothers, so while she was alive I respected her wishes. Now my sister looked them up and found out that my one uncle was murdered in 2011. He was a supervisor at a construction site in Schomberg (sp?) Ont., and a worker who had an addiction problem and it sounds like mental illness killed my uncle and another worker with a crowbar. I don't know the outcome of the trial, but imagine the guy got off since I can't find any articles on the final decision. Quite a shock. The last few times I saw my uncle he was not nice to me, so it is sad. Perhaps someday I can travel to see where his last moments are. Don't know if that would give me some peace or not. Strange family as his brother deserted my mom and me and his family too. Just took off into the night. Grandma and Grandpa were both orphans and had 6 boys, so I was the first girl. When I was little they used to all try to be my favorite uncle, but as they aged they sure got crusty.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about you and missing you. I knew that you had these memorial events ahead of you so knew you've been quite busy. I'm not surprised that you're sleeping so much nor that your arthritis has kicked up; stress has terrible effects on us. Keep getting better and enjoying your time with family. Happy Birthday to your aunt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


Hope you FIL has come through the surgery well. Your dish cloths are very pretty.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where is is a balmy 3.8c/39f at 9:15. The sun is shinning, there is a brisk breeze making it truly feel of autumn. The leaves have started their change to wonderful colours. I will try to get some photos later today. 

I have quickly skimmed through love the all the photos. Kate I thimk grampa should have expected to get wet after giving Luke the hose. OH DEAR!! &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;

Morning coffee and Jack. He likes to wrap his run line around the antlers of the buck, just so someone has to go out to untangle him. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Extra gentle ones for little Bella. Hugs for all. 
Today decide to be nice to yourself, after all you are worth it. &#128150;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be so cute and suit you too (the corgi inspired knitting)


TNS said:


> About time! You have knit and sewn so much for everyone else, you are due some me-knitting. What motifs will you be using? Is there a possibility of including a corgi inspired one??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I agree with Sam...traveling mercies as yu journey to Canada.


thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy daralene - will be glad when you are home and can settle down and just rest for a while. do lots of goo things for yourself. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the Starfish cloths. I need to make some of those. The "elephant feet" do the trick for sure. Praying for your FIL for a speedy recovery.


TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol at Luke for turning the hose on his grandpa. He is growing so fast and such a good helper.



KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

FDaralene, so good to see your post. Glad you are resting, I'm sure you will need extra rest for awhile after the stress you have been under. Happy you and your sister's will be together.
TNS, nice dish clothes. 
Julie, can't wait to see progression of Gansey.
We are sanding down 6' butcher block counter. Can't find sander that works so hand sanding. Fortunately we can take our time as no deadline. Do notice hand sanding cuts down on dust over everything which is nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son is an electrician he's alright he doesn't work there I know one of my neighbours works there and he has just gotten a bigger mortgage to get the big extension on his house so he must be worrying now


Here being an electrician is an excellent job, lots of work & great pay, especially the oilfield jobs. I'm glad he won't be affected by the closure but I'm sure your neighbour must be sweating.
There are lots of people here worried, my son was telling me, one of his friends in Bonneville Alberta is a teacher & his class has gone from .29 kids down to 8 as people lost jobs & returned to the Maritimes where lots of the workers came from. So not just oil job, he will be laid off after this semester.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And is the weather expected to stay warm until the harevesting is finished?


Not really, Saturday has high possibility of rain & starting then we only get highs of 8-10c/. 45-50F but as long as we miss the showers it should be OK. 
DH stated combining his own canola last night, he will do that each evening until done but work for our neighbour during the day until his other help is off his day job. The canola is very dry & dries quickly after a rain so we should not have trouble getting it off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


 :lol: silly man, hasn't he raised boys?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here being an electrician is an excellent job, lots of work & great pay, especially the oilfield jobs. I'm glad he won't be affected by the closure but I'm sure your neighbour must be sweating.
> There are lots of people here worried, my son was telling me, one of his friends in Bonneville Alberta is a teacher & his class has gone from .29 kids down to 8 as people lost jobs & returned to the Maritimes where lots of the workers came from. So not just oil job, he will be laid off after this semester.


That's what happens it has a knock on effect 
What must make the workers here angry is that the owner of Chelsea football team a very rich Russian billionaire and his partners have just got a loan of 45million from taxpayers money to invest and update a steelworks in another country yet the steel workers here have been told there will be no help from the government


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, sorry you've seen such bad news about your uncle, so much more upsetting than his passing of natural causes. Hope you have safe travels & manage to get some rest during your Ontario trip. Take care of yourself.

Lin, hope your FIL recovers quickly from his surgery. Lovely dishcloths, pretty colours too. The lifters on the chair should make it much easier to get up. Do you have those recliner chairs there that lift up & push you to standing? My dad had one of those & it really helped.

Kaye, sounds like you were a whirlwind cleaning your house, want to come do mine? If I ever get a few days when I'm done with the garden/ yard or don't have kids I really must " find" my craft room again, it looks like a bomb went off. Seems all summer I just run in there & grab things or quickly mend something but never straighten the mess. Good thing I can close the door when company comes. It would probably help with the mess if GDs toddler bed wasn't in front of the closet door so has to moved to get anything in or out&#128563;. I must get in there for a few minutes this morning & fix a pair of work pants for DS1
Julie, I'm glad you are getting to make a sweater for yourself now so you will stay warm next winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what happens it has a knock on effect
> What must make the workers here angry is that the owner of Chelsea football team a very rich Russian billionaire and his partners have just got a loan of 45million from taxpayers money to invest and update a steelworks in another country yet the steel workers here have been told there will be no help from the government


How crazy is the government to loan money to be used in another country. Seems like the government only cares about big business not the " common" people. Here our Agriculture minister is the worst thing to happen to farmers in a 100 years, he took away our wheat marketing board which was farmer owned & supposedly sold 51% to a Saudi company & they have the option to buy the rest in 5 years so we have lost complete control. Now before the election he is trying to push through some pacific trade deal & in there he will remove our dairy quota system & let in foreign dairy products, it will bankrupt the dairy farmers as that system allows them to have a guaranteed income & market for their milk.it seems until the government has gotten rid of all the family farms & it is all corporations they won't be happy & we all know how well corporate farms have worked in the past. Food will cost a fortune & there will be no guarantee there won't be shortages. OK, time to get off that soap box :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another little tidbit to add to the corruption of it all, the Ag minsters daughter was living in our town, she has moved to Saudi for some fancy job, think that was part of the trade deal?



Bonnie7591 said:


> How crazy is the government to loan money to be used in another country. Seems like the government only cares about big business not the " common" people. Here our Agriculture minister is the worst thing to happen to farmers in a 100 years, he took away our wheat marketing board which was farmer owned & supposedly sold 51% to a Saudi company & they have the option to buy the rest in 5 years so we have lost complete control. Now before the election he is trying to push through some pacific trade deal & in there he will remove our dairy quota system & let in foreign dairy products, it will bankrupt the dairy farmers as that system allows them to have a guaranteed income & market for their milk.it seems until the government has gotten rid of all the family farms & it is all corporations they won't be happy & we all know how well corporate farms have worked in the past. Food will cost a fortune & there will be no guarantee there won't be shortages. OK, time to get off that soap box :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: silly man, hasn't he raised boys?


Two of them! I couldn't get over how surprised he was! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ........Do you have those recliner chairs there that lift up & push you to standing? My dad had one of those & it really helped.


My mum had one too, but when the dementia kicked in we had to unplug it as she could no longer work it & was trying to climb out of it whilst it was reclined.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear from you Daralene. Take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, did you see this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


That is beautiful, thanks for posting the link. 👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So sitting round for around a year to get it started. Sounds like me- I have a lot of planned items with the pattern and yarn together but not started.


I've been far from idle though in that time, Margaret- AND I had to move house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so cute and suit you too (the corgi inspired knitting)


I have an image for a corgi on a mitt, somewhere- could be the starting point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here being an electrician is an excellent job, lots of work & great pay, especially the oilfield jobs. I'm glad he won't be affected by the closure but I'm sure your neighbour must be sweating.
> There are lots of people here worried, my son was telling me, one of his friends in Bonneville Alberta is a teacher & his class has gone from .29 kids down to 8 as people lost jobs & returned to the Maritimes where lots of the workers came from. So not just oil job, he will be laid off after this semester.


Teachers, and all the other service industries, go. Seen it happen, too much, around here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sorry you've seen such bad news about your uncle, so much more upsetting than his passing of natural causes. Hope you have safe travels & manage to get some rest during your Ontario trip. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Lin, hope your FIL recovers quickly from his surgery. Lovely dishcloths, pretty colours too. The lifters on the chair should make it much easier to get up. Do you have those recliner chairs there that lift up & push you to standing? My dad had one of those & it really helped.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


Yes, someone on the Lace Party pointed it out to me, but I won't be buying it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, someone on the Lace Party pointed it out to me, but I won't be buying it!


You don't need to buy it Julie , you could just make your own with a much better Guernsey part than is on the pattern

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't need to buy it Julie , you could just make your own with a much better Guernsey part than is on the pattern
> 
> Sonja


Thanks for your confidence in my abilities, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope this one works!

http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


Thank you for this, I have passed it on to a few friends 👍👍😊


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3pm and I have had quite a day.

But I am going to focus on the positive&#128077;
Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


I've seen this . I love anything to do with nature . BBC did a series A year in Yellowstone it was brilliant . the alpha wolf was so clever . Some of the things he did even the camara men couldn't believe


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


I'm so pleased for you Mel . I know you still haven't got to the cause of your problems but that must be a relief . I can't believe that they make you wait for important tests . Isn't there a way were you can get the tests you need and then pay maybe in instalments


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


It must be a tremendous relief to have that one crossed off the list, rejoicing with you! Hope the blood tests results happen quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen this . I love anything to do with nature . BBC did a series A year in Yellowstone it was brilliant . the alpha wolf was so clever . Some of the things he did even the camara men couldn't believe


 :thumbup: I can't - not having a telly presently, except DVD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Betty if you are reading along I was thinking of you today as I looked round my house. I thought Betty would think she lived in a palace if she saw this mess . Son is decorating his room with so called advice from dad and the upstairs is a tip . Dog is hid under table and I would really like to join her or better yet disappear for about 3 days. So sit down Betty forget about housework and relax in the knowledge that your house is a palace compared to mine &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Betty if you are reading along I was thinking of you today as I looked round my house. I thought Betty would think she lived in a palace if she saw this mess . Son is decorating his room with so called advice from dad and the upstairs is a tip . Dog is hid under table and I would really like to join her or better yet disappear for about 3 days. So sit down Betty forget about housework and relax in the knowledge that your house is a palace compared to mine 😄
> Sonja


She would think so, too, were she ever to get as far as mine!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mel - So glad you can cross off MS and I hope you can get the other blood test really soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She would think so, too, were she ever to get as far as mine!!!!!


Son piled up very neatly some bits that needed to go in the outside bin . Even though he was under strict instructions to not touch anything husband for some reason decided to throw it to the bottom of the stairs . There was bits everywhere . I could have cheerfully throttled him even if it is his birthday tomorrow. What made it worse was I had just finished cleaning downstairs 
I definitely understand why his mother had a big smile on her face the day we got married


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son piled up very neatly some bits that needed to go in the outside bin . Even though he was under strict instructions to not touch anything husband for some reason decided to throw it to the bottom of the stairs . There was bits everywhere . I could have cheerfully throttled him even if it is his birthday tomorrow. What made it worse was I had just finished cleaning downstairs
> I definitely understand why his mother had a big smile on her face the day we got married


 :XD: :thumbup: :-( :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


That is good news...now for them to figure out what it is and take care of it through an effective treatment.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Elephant Feet look useful- do they work on the front only? I like all the dishcloths!


No Julie, you use four - one on each chair leg so the whole thing is raised by 5 in. They are very stable, don't slip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is so wonderful to read along and see how everyone is doing. Cashmeregma, I had been thinking about you today and wondered if you had been resting more after your time with Mom. Best wishes with your time remembering Mom with other Candadian relatives. What a wonderful gift you and your sisters are giving them by coming to their homes.

I have been tired the past few days. We had to quickly clean up our home for an inspection on Wednesday so we worked on it over the weekend and beginning of the week. We had brought the rest of our things from the old house and it has created more clutter. I am slow to go through it as I start having trouble with breathing and coughing. I need to get things out of the old cardboard boxes. I also taught knitting classes on Sunday and Monday as well as working during the days. Not much time for rest this week and now it is catching up with me. I am loving the cooler air at night. I love to open the window a bit and sleep with the cooler air. I had water on my basement floor the past few days as well which was caused by the air conditioner pipe. That was fixed today so now I will test it out and see if that was the problem. I also found out yesterday that a coworker's daughter was just diagnosed with stage 4 neuroblastoma. I think I will try to make a hat or two for her to use this winter. Bella continued therapy and testing again today. She is not wanting to bear weight on the leg that had the muscle removed for the biopsy. Faith was doing her treatment today so the parents had to go between two different floors of the hospital today to be supportive of both children. Fortunately, Faith will spend the night with her parents so she can rest after her treatment. Time to get some more things done. I want to look for some hat patterns and get some dinner. Take care everyone.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope you FIL has come through the surgery well. Your dish cloths are very pretty.


Thanks Budasha and everyone sending good wishes for FIL. We fetched him home today, tired but in good spirits after a 3 hour op under epidural as they thought him too frail for a general anaesthetic. He is very unsteady but it's so soon after the ordeal, so we hope he will feel stronger in the coming days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just read a message from Bella's mom that says there is a possibility of coming home this weekend since they have the home nursing care already. That would be awesome! She is doing much better this year than last year. She still has a long recovery ahead of her, but could do it at home with nurses being there and doing therapy at home as well. This would be wonderful. I might be making extra dinners next week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Thanks Budasha and everyone sending good wishes for FIL. We fetched him home today, tired but in good spirits after a 3 hour op under epidural as they thought him too frail for a general anaesthetic. He is very unsteady but it's so soon after the ordeal, so we hope he will feel stronger in the coming days.


This is wonderful news. He is in the care of loving people which makes recovery so much better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was very interesting. Thanks for posting it. I remember when te wolves were reintroduced there.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good outlook you have Melody. And yes, very good it is not MS. Take a big breath and one day at a time.



gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear......and will he still get a birthday cake tomorrow?


Swedenme said:


> Son piled up very neatly some bits that needed to go in the outside bin . Even though he was under strict instructions to not touch anything husband for some reason decided to throw it to the bottom of the stairs . There was bits everywhere . I could have cheerfully throttled him even if it is his birthday tomorrow. What made it worse was I had just finished cleaning downstairs
> I definitely understand why his mother had a big smile on her face the day we got married


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary please try to slow down a little. You sure don't need to get sick. I worry about you when it seems you just go go go and don't get a bit of rest.


pacer said:


> It is so wonderful to read along and see how everyone is doing. Cashmeregma, I had been thinking about you today and wondered if you had been resting more after your time with Mom. Best wishes with your time remembering Mom with other Candadian relatives. What a wonderful gift you and your sisters are giving them by coming to their homes.
> 
> I have been tired the past few days. We had to quickly clean up our home for an inspection on Wednesday so we worked on it over the weekend and beginning of the week. We had brought the rest of our things from the old house and it has created more clutter. I am slow to go through it as I start having trouble with breathing and coughing. I need to get things out of the old cardboard boxes. I also taught knitting classes on Sunday and Monday as well as working during the days. Not much time for rest this week and now it is catching up with me. I am loving the cooler air at night. I love to open the window a bit and sleep with the cooler air. I had water on my basement floor the past few days as well which was caused by the air conditioner pipe. That was fixed today so now I will test it out and see if that was the problem. I also found out yesterday that a coworker's daughter was just diagnosed with stage 4 neuroblastoma. I think I will try to make a hat or two for her to use this winter. Bella continued therapy and testing again today. She is not wanting to bear weight on the leg that had the muscle removed for the biopsy. Faith was doing her treatment today so the parents had to go between two different floors of the hospital today to be supportive of both children. Fortunately, Faith will spend the night with her parents so she can rest after her treatment. Time to get some more things done. I want to look for some hat patterns and get some dinner. Take care everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news.


pacer said:


> I just read a message from Bella's mom that says there is a possibility of coming home this weekend since they have the home nursing care already. That would be awesome! She is doing much better this year than last year. She still has a long recovery ahead of her, but could do it at home with nurses being there and doing therapy at home as well. This would be wonderful. I might be making extra dinners next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't need to buy it Julie , you could just make your own with a much better Guernsey part than is on the pattern
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly what I thought. I just thought you might get inspiration from it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Betty if you are reading along I was thinking of you today as I looked round my house. I thought Betty would think she lived in a palace if she saw this mess . Son is decorating his room with so called advice from dad and the upstairs is a tip . Dog is hid under table and I would really like to join her or better yet disappear for about 3 days. So sit down Betty forget about housework and relax in the knowledge that your house is a palace compared to mine 😄
> 
> :lol: Don't you think that happens when men get loose decorating.
> 
> DH told DS when he has his next week off he must clean out his bedroom, anything he didn't need right away he just left & the garbage is just piled up but I don't dare throw anything out in case I get the wrong pile. What a mess.I told hi any clothes he didn't want were to be put in the bag for the Interval Home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


Isn't that amazing the impact a small number of wolves had


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


Good to have MS off the radar at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Betty if you are reading along I was thinking of you today as I looked round my house. I thought Betty would think she lived in a palace if she saw this mess . Son is decorating his room with so called advice from dad and the upstairs is a tip . Dog is hid under table and I would really like to join her or better yet disappear for about 3 days. So sit down Betty forget about housework and relax in the knowledge that your house is a palace compared to mine 😄
> Sonja


Here too. And no excuse of redecorating here either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great news that MS isn't the problem, hope you get answers soon.

Mary, sounds like Bella is bouncing back quite quickly, the whole family will probably be better if they can be home.

Lin, I'm glad your FIL is home, a 3 hr surgery would be hard on a younger person, never mind someone in their 80's

I haven't got much done today, entertained GD & picked GS from school & got homework done & now he's out on the combine, in his glory. The boy has far more interest in the farm than our boys ever did.
I had a 1 hr teleconference this afternoon for that Cancer Research project I'm part of. I'm happy to say they seem to be catching on to my concerns for rural people & their travel problems.so maybe it will be worthwhile. I told them today that rural in Ontario means something quite different than rural on the prairies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


Saying prayers...Dr's comment is troublesome, for sure. Always a concern when habits begin changing. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> No Julie, you use four - one on each chair leg so the whole thing is raised by 5 in. They are very stable, don't slip.


Wish we had them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was very interesting. Thanks for posting it. I remember when te wolves were reintroduced there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't that amazing the impact a small number of wolves had


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


I will certainly keep him in my prayers. Continue to watch over him and make sure he is getting plenty of fluids.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers...Dr's comment is troublesome, for sure. Always a concern when habits begin changing. Hugs.


Prayers from me, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers from me, also.


and me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Prayers for your DH from here, too, Joy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


What a relief to hear that news! So glad for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Budasha and everyone sending good wishes for FIL. We fetched him home today, tired but in good spirits after a 3 hour op under epidural as they thought him too frail for a general anaesthetic. He is very unsteady but it's so soon after the ordeal, so we hope he will feel stronger in the coming days.


Glad that he's in good spirits. Hope he will get stronger as each day passes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read a message from Bella's mom that says there is a possibility of coming home this weekend since they have the home nursing care already. That would be awesome! She is doing much better this year than last year. She still has a long recovery ahead of her, but could do it at home with nurses being there and doing therapy at home as well. This would be wonderful. I might be making extra dinners next week.


Keeping fingers crossed that Bella can come home this weekend. Home care is the best therapy, I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


Prayers heading your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

And from me - for Sassafrasses Al.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


 I think it is high time you got a consult. This makes me think he is having serious symptoms, and could be rising blood sugar which would account for the increased tiredness, thirst and lack of appetite. Prayers for him and you and hoping you get another unrelated doctors consult and diagnosis.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that pattern is so much fun to knit - i haven't make any for quite a while. are the elephant feet for your father? --- sam



TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be delightful to be so close to the waterfront. it is one of the things i miss most about living in seattle was the waterfront - i love the smell of the sea. lucky friend to live right on the seafront. --- sam



KateB said:


> We are only about 5minutes walk from the front, but this was taken from my friend's house in Fairlie which is about 2miles south of us. She has a fabulous house right on the seafront.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have deer in australia? --- sam



darowil said:


> I've started photocpying the part I want from these and only taking the photocopy with me- more likely to find it where I want it that way as well. Both are just where they should be right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of car do you have? --- sam



KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel alone - our government does the same thing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> How crazy is the government to loan money to be used in another country. Seems like the government only cares about big business not the " common" people. Here our Agriculture minister is the worst thing to happen to farmers in a 100 years, he took away our wheat marketing board which was farmer owned & supposedly sold 51% to a Saudi company & they have the option to buy the rest in 5 years so we have lost complete control. Now before the election he is trying to push through some pacific trade deal & in there he will remove our dairy quota system & let in foreign dairy products, it will bankrupt the dairy farmers as that system allows them to have a guaranteed income & market for their milk.it seems until the government has gotten rid of all the family farms & it is all corporations they won't be happy & we all know how well corporate farms have worked in the past. Food will cost a fortune & there will be no guarantee there won't be shortages. OK, time to get off that soap box :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful shawl. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy to hear that Bella may be headed home this weekend 

Prayers for Al.

Thankful today. &#128519;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think it is high time you got a consult. This makes me think he is having serious symptoms, and could be rising blood sugar which would account for the increased tiredness, thirst and lack of appetite. Prayers for him and you and hoping you get another unrelated doctors consult and diagnosis.


I agree, joy, hope he is doing better soon, a big worry for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just one Birthday, today, EJS who has not been around for a while, anyone in contact?

Anyway, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I just read a message from Bella's mom that says there is a possibility of coming home this weekend since they have the home nursing care already. That would be awesome! She is doing much better this year than last year. She still has a long recovery ahead of her, but could do it at home with nurses being there and doing therapy at home as well. This would be wonderful. I might be making extra dinners next week.


That is good news. Will both the girls be coming home ?
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear......and will he still get a birthday cake tomorrow?


I might just eat if all myself :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, great news that MS isn't the problem, hope you get answers soon.
> 
> Mary, sounds like Bella is bouncing back quite quickly, the whole family will probably be better if they can be home.
> 
> ...


 Definitely worthwhile Bonnie, and hopefully some changes and improvements will be made 
sounds like grandson is having a great time with grandad 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish we had them!


Any physio or OT will be able to tell you how to ge them if not get you them. Once they are in place though Julie I wouldn't suggest you move the chair as if they slip off one it will be hard to get back on again and ht echair will be unusable until someone can help you get it back under.
Ours are usually cheap uninspiring wood. If you Alastair is doing wood turning still he could easilly make 4. Just 4 cubes all the same height with a depression on the top for the chair legs to sit in so they don't slid off. These assume of course that your chair has 4 legs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


Somehow missed this one earlier- it is very concerning indeed. A time when it would be good I suspect to be told a bit more about what is happening to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have deer in australia? --- sam


Not native- so a few are farmed for meat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


 :thumbup:

He is just an adorable little man now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Any physio or OT will be able to tell you how to ge them if not get you them. Once they are in place though Julie I wouldn't suggest you move the chair as if they slip off one it will be hard to get back on again and ht echair will be unusable until someone can help you get it back under.
> Ours are usually cheap uninspiring wood. If you Alastair is doing wood turning still he could easilly make 4. Just 4 cubes all the same height with a depression on the top for the chair legs to sit in so they don't slid off. These assume of course that your chair has 4 legs


I've had wooden blocks, for when Fale needed his bed higher- gave them back. Need to do something for my sewing chair. It is quite a struggle getting up, when I've been sewing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Mel - So glad you can cross off MS and I hope you can get the other blood test really soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Prayers for your DH from here, too, Joy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And me....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that pattern is so much fun to knit - i haven't make any for quite a while. are the elephant feet for your father? --- sam


They are for my father in law, as he has very little strength in his thigh muscles these days. Very sad as until 10 years ago he was super fit and did a lot of walking, but as MIL got poorly he had to stay within shouting distance of her in the house in case she wanted something or fell, (she's had a lot of funny turns when she passes out) so now he can only walk short distances and very slowly. And now she depends on him for almost everything, though DHs brother and sister in law help them a lot and live next door.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear TNS 's FIL and Bella are both doing ok. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of car do you have? --- sam


It's a Ford Fiesta, Sam and it's getting old now although it still runs well. I got in 2006 when it was 6 months old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had wooden blocks, for when Fale needed his bed higher- gave them back. Need to do something for my sewing chair. It is quite a struggle getting up, when I've been sewing.


That s the things- just that the elephant feet look better and Do you need to keep moving your sewing chair? Becuase then the blocks can be a problem as if the legs slip off you might have problems getting them back on the blocks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all Happy Friday&#9786;

Forgot to mention yesterday that picture of Luke was awesome. He has grown so much. I got a belly laugh out of him turning the hose on Grand dad. &#128514; 

I told Gage yesterday to smile. He is such a clown this what I got. So blessed to have him in my life &#10084;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We look headed for the longest spell over 30 on record. We have just had the first of them, then two 33 and Monday for the Public Holiday 35 (low to mid 90s). 
And as it is a hoiiday on Monday the market is on - and no air conditioning. I keep being told how hot it gets there on hot days- so I guess I am about to find out. Thought I should hav emissed the hot weather but clearly not.

Today was a beutiful day. Had a picnin in the Botanic Gardens with Maryanne for lunch which was lovely. Weather perfect for it.
Tomorrow I have a 90th for one of knitting friends. SHe is amazing. She had a shop when younger which she still opens. She doesn't buy yarn anymore but continues to teach knitting (hand and machine) and sell items. She has slowed down- only opens 5 days and shorter times. ANf on days over 33 she doesnt open as it is not air coninued and she find ss the heat hard to deal with. No idea how she does it.
Want to knit a Peter Rabbit for Vicky and figured that the person most likely to have somthing like what wanted was her. Sure enough she had a rabbit pattern suitable and I just neeed to work out a kacket- that I'm sure I can manage.
The reason for Peter Rabbit is that they are having a non-baby shower in 2 weeks. No presents but bring a favourite book if you must. I decided that as Grandma I would take a bit of lee way and knit a character from one if its mothers favourite series when she was young.
Baby is in the right position- and although she still has 8 weeks to go her Obstetrician said that now that it is there it should stay there so that is good news. And now she knows what has been so uncomfortable- having her liver kicked!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We look headed for the longest spell over 30 on record. We have just had the first of them, then two 33 and Monday for the Public Holiday 35 (low to mid 90s).
> And as it is a hoiiday on Monday the market is on - and no air conditioning. I keep being told how hot it gets there on hot days- so I guess I am about to find out. Thought I should hav emissed the hot weather but clearly not.
> 
> Today was a beutiful day. Had a picnin in the Botanic Gardens with Maryanne for lunch which was lovely. Weather perfect for it.
> ...


Oh boy... only 8 weeks to go! Wow already. Soon the TP will have another grandchild added...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy... only 8 weeks to go! Wow already. Soon the TP will have another grandchild added...


Think she will be exhausted by the time she finishes work. They have the party and then the next two weekends they are planning to spend moving into their new house. As she will be 8 months by then she seems to think she can be excused from lifting- a bit slack I think. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think she will be exhausted by the time she finishes work. They have the party and then the next two weekends they are planning to spend moving into their new house. As she will be 8 months by then she seems to think she can be excused from lifting- a bit slack I think. :-D :-D :-D


 :thumbup: LOL. Mmm yes I do think she might need to be excused. 

And she is sure to be exhausted by then as you say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: LOL. Mmm yes I do think she might need to be excused.
> 
> And she is sure to be exhausted by then as you say.


She finishes at 37 weeks 1 week after they move house. Interesting to see how they go- not going to be easy to get unpacked before the little one arrives and even harder then. They were about to stop looking when they found this place.

NIght night- I'm off to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, wishing DD and DSIL a safe move and healthy baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> that must have been funny to watch , made me smile just reading it
> Sonja


 It was, if I can get the video to download, I'll post it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you definitely have my prayeres for Al. Also for you dear lady. 


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds a lot like me! The fastest way to find it is to order/buy another copy..... :x
> I'm still at the In-Laws. FIL had his operation yesterday, meant to be a day case but because he didn't get into theatre until around 7 pm has stayed overnight. It took us all day, arrived before the appointed time (11am) and then sat in the waiting room literally all day, no food or drinks allowed due to operation, so he was very weary by the time he was admitted onto the ward at 5pm. Not very caring for a frail and anxious gentleman who is well into his 80s. We didn't get much info last night about how the op. had gone but just that he was back on the ward, but as he wasn't there when we called at 6.30 and again at 8.30 it must have been quite a long procedure. Luckily DH got here on Tuesday night so we could take turns to sit either with DFIL in the hospital or DMIL at home. I stupidly hadn't taken my knitting to the hospital as the paperwork said that you couldn't wait with the patient once they got to the waiting area (ie at 11am) - but luckily given the excessively long wait, that was not the case. I've been making wash cloths, pics to follow when I get up. They're fairly mindless once you get the pattern memorised. Just need more yarn now as am on the last ball.
> Back to catching up on everyone's activities - hope all are happy and well.


Found it! Yay! Yesterday morning before I had to take my uncle to his doctor appointment, so I was able to start another pair of socks for David while I sat and waited.

So sorry you all had to wait so long at the hospital, one would think that they would have been much more expedient at getting him in and settled so as to make it much easier on him. I hope that he came through with flying colors and has a good recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh I could just imagine you playing the guitar and knitting at the same time 😄


 Now that is one I haven't tried, but definitely brings up some funny images, I think my guitar would be fairly well tangled up if I did try it though. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday EJS/Evelyn. Hope you have a wonderful day.


Lurker 2 said:


> Just one Birthday, today, EJS who has not been around for a while, anyone in contact?
> 
> Anyway, Happy Birthday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Stopping in for a quick hello been super busy getting things tied up before I move. I did take a little break this morning to bake cookies. Last night I deamt I made these so I had to test it out. 

Hugs to everyone, gentle hugs to Bella and Faith. Healing thoughts for those in need. 

My version of flourless cookies. 
1/2cup each sunbutter, Nutella, sugar and 1 egg. Bake 350  10 minutes. Let cool on pan. I used coconut sugar because it doesn't effect my blood sugar like regular sugar.   Sunbutter is made from sunflower seeds, that is my PB seems I'm allergic to PB. 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gage also has grown! He's a handsome youngster.



gagesmom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday☺
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday that picture of Luke was awesome. He has grown so much. I got a belly laugh out of him turning the hose on Grand dad. 😂
> 
> I told Gage yesterday to smile. He is such a clown this what I got. So blessed to have him in my life ❤


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Sonja, have to wait until 10.30 ward rounds are done before calling hospital. Meanwhile I'm fussing about in the kitchen, making tea and sorting out the toaster which MIL complains doesn't brown the toast enough. I've tried to introduce the idea of freezing a sliced loaf then toasting slices straight from the freezer on the 'Frozen' setting.
> In case anyone else is interested, I've bought 'elephant feet' for one of the lounge chairs. These raise the height 5 in and make it much easier to get up from, not sure they're very pretty but they do work well.
> Here are my dish/face cloths. The pattern was Starfish Cloth, I'm sure it was free and mentioned here some time ago. I knitted these with summer stripes yarn on 4.5mm needles.


The elephant feet are a great idea, if you don't like the looks of them particularly, you could knit or crochet a cover for them. 
The cloths are lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've started photocpying the part I want from these and only taking the photocopy with me- more likely to find it where I want it that way as well. Both are just where they should be right now.


That's what I did yesterday, figured it was easier to just take the copy of what I wanted than to haul around a book, and you are right, it may be where it's supposed to be next time I want it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder how many are making there way from Pert to Melbourne for the AFL grand final.
> Very big football weekend (for others two of if not the main two of the national football codes have there grandfinals this weekend). And only one of the 4 teams is playing in there home city so a lot of people travelling- and on top of that it is a public holiday for a number of states and school holidays for most of them as well with some states going back Monday or Tuesday. So a very busy weekend on our roads.


I hope that everyone traveling has a safe weekend, with no major (or minor) accidents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent a lot of the morning scraping wallpaper off the lounge walls in preparation for the decorator coming in a couple of weeks. My little helper was really good, taking bits of paper and putting them into a bin bag. At one point I dropped a bit and was told, "Don't worry, I get it!" This afternoon DH took him out to wash my car which was fine until he gave him the hose to rinse it....then seemed very surprised when Luke turned the hose on him!! Don't know when I last laughed so hard.


 Luke is growing up so quickly. Too funny, I guess it's only natural that he would decide grandpa needed a shower too. :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look yummy.


NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a quick hello been super busy getting things tied up before I move. I did take a little break this morning to bake cookies. Last night I deamt I made these so I had to test it out.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, gentle hugs to Bella and Faith. Healing thoughts for those in need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is is a balmy 3.8c/39f at 9:15. The sun is shinning, there is a brisk breeze making it truly feel of autumn. The leaves have started their change to wonderful colours. I will try to get some photos later today.
> 
> I have quickly skimmed through love the all the photos. Kate I thimk grampa should have expected to get wet after giving Luke the hose. OH DEAR!! 😱😱😱
> 
> ...


Yummy! 
Poor Jack, Doodle does the same thing though at Marlas', she gets into the bushes and you have to go unhook her to untangle her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what happens it has a knock on effect
> What must make the workers here angry is that the owner of Chelsea football team a very rich Russian billionaire and his partners have just got a loan of 45million from taxpayers money to invest and update a steelworks in another country yet the steel workers here have been told there will be no help from the government


That is not good at all, it's so strange that they would give money to invest in another country and yet not help their own people, that just doesn't make good sense at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sorry you've seen such bad news about your uncle, so much more upsetting than his passing of natural causes. Hope you have safe travels & manage to get some rest during your Ontario trip. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Lin, hope your FIL recovers quickly from his surgery. Lovely dishcloths, pretty colours too. The lifters on the chair should make it much easier to get up. Do you have those recliner chairs there that lift up & push you to standing? My dad had one of those & it really helped.
> 
> ...


I'll post you a picture of my craft room before I start on it, it looks like a force 5 hurricane hit it, especially after I cleaned out the dinning room/office.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't need to buy it Julie , you could just make your own with a much better Guernsey part than is on the pattern
> 
> Sonja


It is lovely, but I agree, Julie, you could do it without the pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I have had quite a day.
> 
> But I am going to focus on the positive👍
> Neurologist said it is not M.S. Hallelujah and praise God.
> So happy to know this is crossed off my list. There is the blood test that I am in the process of getting it funded. He said once he gets the results for that depending in what the verdict with that is he will be in touch.


So glad that it is not MS, so hopefully the blood test will be soon and they can figure out what is going on and hopefully, easily fix or manage it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son piled up very neatly some bits that needed to go in the outside bin . Even though he was under strict instructions to not touch anything husband for some reason decided to throw it to the bottom of the stairs . There was bits everywhere . I could have cheerfully throttled him even if it is his birthday tomorrow. What made it worse was I had just finished cleaning downstairs
> I definitely understand why his mother had a big smile on her face the day we got married


 :shock: 
Oh my, I would not be pleased either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yummy!
> Poor Jack, Doodle does the same thing though at Marlas', she gets into the bushes and you have to go unhook her to untangle her.


We fixed Jack Michael moved the statues for us yesterday. Hopfully Jack can't reach them any more. I walk Jack through the bushes making him untangle himself, a bit anoying at times he is learning he stays out until he is untangled.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look yummy.


Thank you! I am pleased with how they turned out but, would leave them in a minute more next time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so wonderful to read along and see how everyone is doing. Cashmeregma, I had been thinking about you today and wondered if you had been resting more after your time with Mom. Best wishes with your time remembering Mom with other Candadian relatives. What a wonderful gift you and your sisters are giving them by coming to their homes.
> 
> I have been tired the past few days. We had to quickly clean up our home for an inspection on Wednesday so we worked on it over the weekend and beginning of the week. We had brought the rest of our things from the old house and it has created more clutter. I am slow to go through it as I start having trouble with breathing and coughing. I need to get things out of the old cardboard boxes. I also taught knitting classes on Sunday and Monday as well as working during the days. Not much time for rest this week and now it is catching up with me. I am loving the cooler air at night. I love to open the window a bit and sleep with the cooler air. I had water on my basement floor the past few days as well which was caused by the air conditioner pipe. That was fixed today so now I will test it out and see if that was the problem. I also found out yesterday that a coworker's daughter was just diagnosed with stage 4 neuroblastoma. I think I will try to make a hat or two for her to use this winter. Bella continued therapy and testing again today. She is not wanting to bear weight on the leg that had the muscle removed for the biopsy. Faith was doing her treatment today so the parents had to go between two different floors of the hospital today to be supportive of both children. Fortunately, Faith will spend the night with her parents so she can rest after her treatment. Time to get some more things done. I want to look for some hat patterns and get some dinner. Take care everyone.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


I hope that you are able to get some answers soon and treatment if needed that will get DH back to his normal self. Definitely prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday☺
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday that picture of Luke was awesome. He has grown so much. I got a belly laugh out of him turning the hose on Grand dad. 😂
> 
> I told Gage yesterday to smile. He is such a clown this what I got. So blessed to have him in my life ❤


Oh goodness Gage is growing up, what a sweetheart. Seth makes faces too when I tell him to smile. Love his t-shirt 👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> He is just an adorable little man now.


Little Luke looked all prepared for washing the car and for washing grandad too . I'm just wondering who laughed the most Luke or grandma 😄
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday☺
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday that picture of Luke was awesome. He has grown so much. I got a belly laugh out of him turning the hose on Grand dad. 😂
> 
> I told Gage yesterday to smile. He is such a clown this what I got. So blessed to have him in my life ❤


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We look headed for the longest spell over 30 on record. We have just had the first of them, then two 33 and Monday for the Public Holiday 35 (low to mid 90s).
> And as it is a hoiiday on Monday the market is on - and no air conditioning. I keep being told how hot it gets there on hot days- so I guess I am about to find out. Thought I should hav emissed the hot weather but clearly not.
> 
> Today was a beutiful day. Had a picnin in the Botanic Gardens with Maryanne for lunch which was lovely. Weather perfect for it.
> ...


Nice that you had a wonderful picnic, I love the botanical gardens in San Antonio, need to go to the ones in Denver one of these days. 
 Grandmas get special privilages, the rabbit will be so cute. 
OUCH!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in for a quick hello been super busy getting things tied up before I move. I did take a little break this morning to bake cookies. Last night I deamt I made these so I had to test it out.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, gentle hugs to Bella and Faith. Healing thoughts for those in need.
> 
> ...


YUM! 
Hus to you also!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy... only 8 weeks to go! Wow already. Soon the TP will have another grandchild added...


I can't believe there are only 8 weeks left from my point of view I think Vicky has had the quickest pregnancy going . I'm sure she won't agree with me 😄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We fixed Jack Michael moved the statues for us yesterday. Hopfully Jack can't reach them any more. I walk Jack through the bushes making him untangle himself, a bit anoying at times he is learning he stays out until he is untangled.


 We tried that with Doodle, but she gets herself so tangled that she can't get back out, we are going to have David or Christopher just chop the darn bushes down again, then we'll dig out the roots and plant some pretty flowers or something back there that she can't tangle into.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've gotten all caught up again, at least for now, need to go get out of my exercise stuff and into proper clothing, need to go get Davids check and do the grocery shopping. Marla and I are off to Cheyenne to Sams club today, probably hit Barnes and Noble and Ross also. 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It was, if I can get the video to download, I'll post it.


I will look out for it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll post you a picture of my craft room before I start on it, it looks like a force 5 hurricane hit it, especially after I cleaned out the dinning room/office.


Please do I love seeing everyone's craft room even though I do turn an unbecoming shade of green 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That s the things- just that the elephant feet look better and Do you need to keep moving your sewing chair? Becuase then the blocks can be a problem as if the legs slip off you might have problems getting them back on the blocks.


I think for a start it needs to be a new chair- goodness knows when that will be!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!
> Hus to you also!!


ThankYou! These will be in James's lunch box occasionally. 
Hugs back to you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We tried that with Doodle, but she gets herself so tangled that she can't get back out, we are going to have David or Christopher just chop the darn bushes down again, then we'll dig out the roots and plant some pretty flowers or something back there that she can't tangle into.


Good idea 👍👍 we have cut down the small bushes now he wraps around the big trees. 😕😮😐


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is lovely, but I agree, Julie, you could do it without the pattern.


 :thumbup: Great that you all have such confidence in my abilities!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We tried that with Doodle, but she gets herself so tangled that she can't get back out, we are going to have David or Christopher just chop the darn bushes down again, then we'll dig out the roots and plant some pretty flowers or something back there that she can't tangle into.


I've lost track, what/who is Doodle?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Great that you all have such confidence in my abilities!


That is because you are a fabulous knitter 👍👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is because you are a fabulous knitter 👍👍👍


You are very kind!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> MMmmmmmm....that blend sounds good. What do you do to make it?


We mixed two parts jasmine green tea to one part mint. It might need a little tweaking but we haven't decided yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, wishing DD and DSIL a safe move and healthy baby.


As do I.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Little Luke looked all prepared for washing the car and for washing grandad too . I'm just wondering who laughed the most Luke or grandma 😄
> Sonja


Definitely me, although it was a close run thing! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well my house is still looking like a tip upstairs but my garden is a bit more tidy ready for the winter . We have had such nice weather that some of my plants are still flowering


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. &#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. 👍


That's lovely Mel


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this a loose tea you purchase to mix together?


Sorlenna said:


> We mixed two parts jasmine green tea to one part mint. It might need a little tweaking but we haven't decided yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful flowers.


Swedenme said:


> Well my house is still looking like a tip upstairs but my garden is a bit more tidy ready for the winter . We have had such nice weather that some of my plants are still flowering


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the smile on this one!


gagesmom said:


> Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. 👍


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this a loose tea you purchase to mix together?


We used tea bags (cut them open to mix, then we'll brew with a tea ball or coffee filter), but loose leaf would be easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally got to read to the end--just as the new one is about to start! I had to take the car this morning to get new tires...ashamed to say I'd not been paying attention and the left front was bad (and when I say bad... :roll: ). After I looked at all of them, I knew I'd need to go ahead and do all four, but I got a good price (a slightly better tire than what I'd asked for at the same price because they didn't have the ones I wanted in stock). And they do a lifetime rotation and balance thing, so no more charges for that as long as I have these, and for a small bit more, a replacement at no charge should I ever need one over the life of the tire (which will probably be the life of the car also). So I figure I came out well, and I'm glad I had the money (even though it was set aside for something else, at least it was there!).

Desert Joy, am sending good thoughts for Al. Also keeping those with need of healing in mind.

Mel, love the hat, and Julie, glad to see your project for you is underway! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Finally got to read to the end--just as the new one is about to start! I had to take the car this morning to get new tires...ashamed to say I'd not been paying attention and the left front was bad (and when I say bad... :roll: ). After I looked at all of them, I knew I'd need to go ahead and do all four, but I got a good price (a slightly better tire than what I'd asked for at the same price because they didn't have the ones I wanted in stock). And they do a lifetime rotation and balance thing, so no more charges for that as long as I have these, and for a small bit more, a replacement at no charge should I ever need one over the life of the tire (which will probably be the life of the car also). So I figure I came out well, and I'm glad I had the money (even though it was set aside for something else, at least it was there!).
> 
> Desert Joy, am sending good thoughts for Al. Also keeping those with need of healing in mind.
> 
> Mel, love the hat, and Julie, glad to see your project for you is underway! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: About 1cm still to go on the ribbing- be about 5 rounds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes late but here i am. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364314-1.html#8024493


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: About 1cm still to go on the ribbing- be about 5 rounds!


It is time for you to do something for yourself. Looking forward to seeing progress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are they doing? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Betty if you are reading along I was thinking of you today as I looked round my house. I thought Betty would think she lived in a palace if she saw this mess . Son is decorating his room with so called advice from dad and the upstairs is a tip . Dog is hid under table and I would really like to join her or better yet disappear for about 3 days. So sit down Betty forget about housework and relax in the knowledge that your house is a palace compared to mine 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i tell you the same thing i tell heidi when she gripes about something stupid that gary has done - "but he is a good man". --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son piled up very neatly some bits that needed to go in the outside bin . Even though he was under strict instructions to not touch anything husband for some reason decided to throw it to the bottom of the stairs . There was bits everywhere . I could have cheerfully throttled him even if it is his birthday tomorrow. What made it worse was I had just finished cleaning downstairs
> I definitely understand why his mother had a big smile on her face the day we got married


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is time for you to do something for yourself. Looking forward to seeing progress.


Looking forward to the patterning, won't be too long now. Is the carpet down yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your husband to surround him in warm healing goodness. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. I hope you can improve rural care.
> Mel, so glad MS is ruled out.
> My DH is napping more. When I asked my doc, his also, about it yesterday she said it would get worse. I asked for dx but she said she would rather not give it a name. Worrisome. Today he said he had upset stomach. He never complains. When he woke from nap on couch he said, I need water. He never asks for things. I got him water and made him grilled cheese sandwich. He ate half. His name is Al, would appreciate prayer warriors help. I didn't go to knitting. I'm suppose to go to Santa Barbara with a friend for her yearly medical on Sunday day. Will play this by ear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i tell you the same thing i tell heidi when she gripes about something stupid that gary has done - "but he is a good man". --- sam


He might be a good man Sam but sometimes he acts before his brain gets into gear


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was a ford - just didn't realize they sold them in scotland. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's a Ford Fiesta, Sam and it's getting old now although it still runs well. I got in 2006 when it was 6 months old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it was a ford - just didn't realize they sold them in scotland. --- sam


They sell them out here too, Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it was a ford - just didn't realize they sold them in scotland. --- sam


Yes, loads of Fords over here. DH has a Ford Mondeo and my very first car was a Cortina.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, loads of Fords over here. DH has a Ford Mondeo and my very first car was a Cortina.


And what's more they adjust them for driving on the correct side of the road.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, loads of Fords over here. DH has a Ford Mondeo and my very first car was a Cortina.


But we know them by different names--the Mondeo is what we'd call a Contour.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit this one this evening


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to the patterning, won't be too long now. Is the carpet down yet?


Yes, carpet is down. I am going to Chris's on Tursday to visit Ally Pally and will stay down there now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, carpet is down. I am going to Chris's on Tursday to visit Ally Pally and will stay down there now.


Wow, the move really is happening!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, the move really is happening!


Yes, so it seems but I still need you all to keep fingers etc crossed. 
Is anyone on here going to the Ally Pally show?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, so it seems but I still need you all to keep fingers etc crossed.
> Is anyone on here going to the Ally Pally show?


We've not heard much from those in the south, lately.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We've not heard much from those in the south, lately.


No, we haven't, have we? I hope they are all ok and just busy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news. Will both the girls be coming home ?
> Sonja


Faith will come home for sure as her treatment does not require an overnight stay. She stayed at the hotel with her parents last night and spent today with Bella and parents. She seemed to do well with this month's treatment which is a blessing. Bella continues to not put any weight on her leg that had the biopsy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all Happy Friday☺
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday that picture of Luke was awesome. He has grown so much. I got a belly laugh out of him turning the hose on Grand dad. 😂
> 
> I told Gage yesterday to smile. He is such a clown this what I got. So blessed to have him in my life ❤


It is a smiling fish lip look! Love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, so it seems but I still need you all to keep fingers etc crossed.
> Is anyone on here going to the Ally Pally show?


I hear it's one of the best!!! Wish I could be there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> He might be a good man Sam but sometimes he acts before his brain gets into gear


I think we could all be considered guilty of this at some time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't believe there are only 8 weeks left from my point of view I think Vicky has had the quickest pregnancy going . I'm sure she won't agree with me 😄


Somehow I don't think so. With 4 months of being sick and now starting to feel the size I think it has seemed very long to her. She did love the middle period though. Not as poor Serenas Mum though- she was sick the whole time must have seemed inending to her and Cathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think we could all be considered guilty of this at some time.


Speak for yourself- I never act before my brain is in gear :-D :-D :-D :-D Just ask David or the girls I'm sure they would agree with me. (fortunately none of them are here to make a liar of me)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They sell them out here too, Sam!


And Fords are here as well (including Fiestas).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, carpet is down. I am going to Chris's on Tursday to visit Ally Pally and will stay down there now.


How wonderful- at last. How willl your sister after you being soo long? Will she appreciate her own space or miss you or a bit of both?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> No, we haven't, have we? I hope they are all ok and just busy.


I hope so too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> How wonderful- at last. How willl your sister after you being soo long? Will she appreciate her own space or miss you or a bit of both?


Probably as a bit of both.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are right, Joy. It just makes me mad that people who do these things seem to only get a slap on the hand & go back to their theiving ways. Especially when they steal from the already needy.


They should be forced to exchange circumstances with t he victims for a period of time or support their needs at least. Marlark


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news. Will both the girls be coming home ?
> Sonja


Keeping fingers crossed that both are coming home.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

KateB said:


> The sunset tonight.


How I wish I had a view like this. Marlark


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my house is still looking like a tip upstairs but my garden is a bit more tidy ready for the winter . We have had such nice weather that some of my plants are still flowering


Your flowers are lovely. It's been so cool here that I'm afraid mine are done. I can't believe how cool it is today. I almost felt I should have my winter coat on.  I'm feeling it too. Seems like all my bones ache.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. 👍


So cute, Mel.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another little tidbit to add to the corruption of it all, the Ag minsters daughter was living in our town, she has moved to Saudi for some fancy job, think that was part of the trade deal?


Womenn's rights over there essentially reduce them to property, so he may regret that deal. Marlark


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't feel alone - our government does the same thing. --- sam


What gripes me is that our colleges and universieties are being over taken by students from foreign countries while our students are not being assisted at all in some instances. What placements there are should be reserved for our students first. The whole fiber of the communities are changed as they don't return to their own countries.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to your husband to surround him in warm healing goodness. --- sam


I wonder about a doc who won't discuss a diagnosis with his wife. Could it be a privacy issue with your husband who is not permitting such discussion. I would definitely get a second opinion if I were you and it's not a privacy issue. Marlark


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. 👍


Love these hats, Mel :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Somehow I don't think so. With 4 months of being sick and now starting to feel the size I think it has seemed very long to her. She did love the middle period though. Not as poor Serenas Mum though- she was sick the whole time must have seemed inending to her and Cathy.


Oh yeah, a time I will never ever forget thats for sure. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> What gripes me is that our colleges and universieties are being over taken by students from foreign countries while our students are not being assisted at all in some instances. What placements there are should be reserved for our students first. The whole fiber of the communities are changed as they don't return to their own countries.


Over here they don't take the same places- and it is the international students who pay higher fees who keep the universaties going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good idea 👍👍 we have cut down the small bushes now he wraps around the big trees. 😕😮😐


LOL! Silly dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Great that you all have such confidence in my abilities!


 Well you done much more intricate and detailed things beautifully, so I have no doubts as to your ability.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've lost track, what/who is Doodle?


Marlas' miniature bull terrier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well my house is still looking like a tip upstairs but my garden is a bit more tidy ready for the winter . We have had such nice weather that some of my plants are still flowering


Lovely garden, it's gotten chilly and it's rainy and dreary out, feels like fall, I'm ready for fall, just not winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally had the time to sit down and make the goggles for the hat. Another order done. 👍


Awe, you do such a great job on those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Faith will come home for sure as her treatment does not require an overnight stay. She stayed at the hotel with her parents last night and spent today with Bella and parents. She seemed to do well with this month's treatment which is a blessing. Bella continues to not put any weight on her leg that had the biopsy.


Wonderful news, but hopefully Bella's leg will start feeling better so that she can put weight on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Caught up, no onto the new TP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well you done much more intricate and detailed things beautifully, so I have no doubts as to your ability.


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas' miniature bull terrier.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marlark said:


> I wonder about a doc who won't discuss a diagnosis with his wife. Could it be a privacy issue with your husband who is not permitting such discussion. I would definitely get a second opinion if I were you and it's not a privacy issue. Marlark


I think there is something about a doctor requiring the patient's permission to discuss his/her case with anyone else...even the spouse. If the husband says don't tell my wife, the doctor doesn't have a choice.


----------

